# What Was the Last Television Episode You Watched?



## J-Sun

In the vein of "What was the last movie you saw?" there's this thread. (Apologies if it's been done before - and it seems likely - but a search didn't turn up anything.)

I would figure people would generally be inspired to post about extraordinary episodes but who knows? - anything's fair game and, for me, it just occurred to me to post this thread out of curiosity about hearing what others had to say and didn't have anything to do with what I last watched. But, just to get the ball rolling, it happens to have been "*Yesterday is Tomorrow*" from the original *Star Trek*. It's got awful science fiction details even for Star Trek but it's a decent general SF idea (the Enterprise is hurled back in time to 1960s Earth, is intercepted by a US fighter jet, accidentally destroys the jet in its tractor beam, so has to transport the pilot aboard before he's killed, then has to deal with whether returning him or keeping him will ruin the timeline, as well as getting the evidence of the Enterprise that the plane's wreckage held before anyone sees it) and it's really entertainingly executed, so I enjoyed it. (And it has the line where Kirk tells McCoy he sounds like Spock and McCoy drawls, "If you're gonna get nasty, I'm gonna leave.")

So what have you seen, what was it about, and what did you think of it?


----------



## Rodders

Star Trek: TOS “Court Martial” 

A crew member dies and Kirk is up for trial to defend his actions. Pretty decent episode.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The complete first season of _Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In _as well as some of season two, plus the pilot (not part of the regular series) and some interviews.  Yes, we bought the complete series on DVD and are working our way through it.

General thoughts:

Frenetic editing.  Humor ranges from adult and satiric to childish and silly.  Very talented cast, able to do physical and verbal comedy, as well as dance and sing.  The famous catchphrases ("Sock it to me," "Very interesting," "Here come de judge,") show up very early.  The musical numbers seem corny compared to the more Swingin' Sixties stuff.  Highlights include Gary Owens' old-time radio announcer bit and the unique talents of Tiny Tim.  Lots of very brief shots of guest stars we're supposed to recognize without being told who they are.  (Sonny Tufts gets a director's chair with his name on it; I guess he wasn't famous enough, unlike, say Richard Nixon ["Sock it to _me_?"].)  Shortest skirts you've ever seen.


----------



## AE35Unit

Something about abandoned buildings, can't remember the title. 
Currently watching The Holzer Files, about old paranormal investigation files revisited.


----------



## Rodders

Stath Lets Flats series 3. 

Not as good as the other two but a nice way to finish the series. I'll binge Season 6 of The Expanse tonight.


----------



## Bick

Coronation Street


----------



## AE35Unit

The Holzer Files


----------



## Astro Pen

Landscape artist of the year


----------



## Droflet

*1883*. Great old styled western.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Pet Show. Cool pets, annoying presenter


----------



## AE35Unit

Green Planet episode 2. Just brilliant cinematography


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Lovejoy, one episode a night, now up to season 5. Will binge Expanse season 6 whenever I get a new roku box, old one won't get new amazon format. Bought a cheap roku that got amazon for a week, then it said not authorized for amazon, so on with Lovejoy.


----------



## Rodders

I saw Toast of Tinseltown last night. It was quite amusing.

I like Diane Morgan and i saw that the iPlayer had something called "Mandy". I'm two episodes in and it is quite funny.


----------



## dask

All Creatures Great And Small. Just before that: Around The World In 80 Days. These have become Sunday night musts.


----------



## dask

J-Sun said:


> In the vein of "What was the last movie you saw?" there's this thread. (Apologies if it's been done before - and it seems likely - but a search didn't turn up anything.)
> 
> I would figure people would generally be inspired to post about extraordinary episodes but who knows? - anything's fair game and, for me, it just occurred to me to post this thread out of curiosity about hearing what others had to say and didn't have anything to do with what I last watched. But, just to get the ball rolling, it happens to have been "*Yesterday is Tomorrow*" from the original *Star Trek*. It's got awful science fiction details even for Star Trek but it's a decent general SF idea (the Enterprise is hurled back in time to 1960s Earth, is intercepted by a US fighter jet, accidentally destroys the jet in its tractor beam, so has to transport the pilot aboard before he's killed, then has to deal with whether returning him or keeping him will ruin the timeline, as well as getting the evidence of the Enterprise that the plane's wreckage held before anyone sees it) and it's really entertainingly executed, so I enjoyed it. (And it has the line where Kirk tells McCoy he sounds like Spock and McCoy drawls, "If you're gonna get nasty, I'm gonna leave.")
> 
> So what have you seen, what was it about, and what did you think of it?


One of my favorites.


----------



## KGeo777

Cannon series pilot movie-- I used to watch this in the 70s. This has Earl Holliman (Police Woman) and JD Cannon (McCloud) as guest stars.

McCloud season 2 episode 6--Dennis Weaver's son guest stars as an eccentric violinist (he reminds me of Dean Stockwell).

Policewoman season 1 episode 4? Pepper goes undercover as a flight attendant to expose drug smugglers. I have been watching this off and on. I used to watch back in the 70s.  I think these hour dramas are sometimes too short--it feels like it is missing some scenes--they have to wrap things up really fast.

Petrocelli - Episode 1-season 1. After two pilot movies (one being a feature film) this episode is under 50 minutes. Standard 70s fluff drama-crime show. I think Susan Howard is criminally underused.
She could have done feature roles based on Moonshine County Express.



Batman tv series  - "That Darn Catwoman/Scat! Darn Catwoman."   I can't watch the show often because it is so jokey--it gets groan-worthy after a while. The Green Hornet had none of that--but that show was so short and devoid of fantasy. If Batman had been more serious except for jokes that naturally came out of it, maybe it would have been more appealing now.
Star Trek had jokes too and the premise and costumes were also silly but it didn't make it so obvious.


----------



## Travalgar

The last episode of the second season of The Boys: *What I Know*. The whole season has been pretty fun and satisfying to watch, especially in how everything was tied together neatly in the last episode. Add that one cliffhanger plot twist at the end, and they got me hungry for the third season!


----------



## Alex The G and T

The Great and Terrible Missus likes to flip on the non-stop Andy Griffith channel in the pre-dawn hours when she has trouble getting back to sleep.

Episodes usually run from mildly amusing, to clever, to painfully sappy. 

One night, last week was bizzaro world:  Barney and Floyd ran out of gas on the way home from a fishing trip.  They are kidnapped and held hostages by escaped convicts from a women's prison; and forced, at gunpoint,  to Dance and Smooch.

The following episode, Thelma Lou refuses to accompany Barney to the Big Dance, unless Barney finds a Date for a visiting Ugly Cousin.
Andy has a previous engagement, so Gomer is enlisted as the Blind Date to the Big Dance.  Really Bizarre hijinks ensue. 
Who'd a guessed that Jim Nabors could cut a rug, so?


----------



## Mouse

Saw the last two eps of the latest series of *Cobra Kai*. I love this show, it's in my top 3 for the more recent shows (other two are After Life and Detectorists) but what the hell was that in the penultimate ep?! They get some supposed celebrity singer woman on (only a celeb in the US, I presume, so _no_ impact to a non-American anyway) and it disrupts the whole flow of the ep and just didn't sit right _at all_. They've not done that sort of thing in this show so I've no idea why they thought it a good idea to bring this random in. Been lots of disgruntled fans about that from what I've read. Besides that, it was brilliant. I love Hawk.

Also saw the first ep of the new series of *After Life*. Brilliant, brilliant show. So funny and sad at the same time.

Then *Junior Bake Off*. Hilarious. First ep of the second lot of bakers.

*Hollyoaks*. They're turning James into that coin toss person from No Country For Old Men. Which is irritating.

*The Great Pottery Throw Down*. We have bets in this house on how many times an ep Keith is going to cry.


----------



## Vladd67

Person of Interest - Terra Ingonita
Reese decides to take a number on his own as it is connected to a cold case of the deceased Detective Carter. The episode is intercut with a stake out Reese and Carter did where they passed the time talking about their lives. But things are not as they first appear.


----------



## dask

NCIS. Pretty good despite no Gibbs or Ducky.


----------



## J-Sun

*"Where Is Everbody?"* and *"One for the Angels"* - the first two *Twilight Zone* episodes. The first has one man with amnesia wandering through an empty town. It may not sound like much, but it's absolutely fascinating. The reveal isn't entirely satisfying, but works. The second has an old salesman making a deal with a rather modern and bureaucratic Death but it results in a young girl being put in mortal peril and a change of plans from the salesman. While it stretches plausibility a little at the critical point, it's really good overall. In both episodes, you can almost read the story while watching the show, if that makes sense. There's a common saying about media SF being at least a generation behind print SF but these do watch like a 1959 SF/F story would read.


Rodders said:


> Star Trek: TOS “Court Martial”
> 
> A crew member dies and Kirk is up for trial to defend his actions. Pretty decent episode.


Yep. My main problem is why the Starfleet brass would be so convinced an exemplary captain had gone bad, though the evidence does turn out to be overwhelming. My favorite part is probably Kirk's psychological journey as he actually has a moment of doubt (and should) but sticks to his belief in himself (as he definitely should).


dask said:


> All Creatures Great And Small. Just before that: Around The World In 80 Days. These have become Sunday night musts.


Is that the original Creatures with a Dr. Who or the new one? I've only seen one of the new ones - it seemed good but a little darker and more ponderous than the sort of "lighter on its feet" original. (Haven't read the books but I was under the impression the original show matched them fairly well.)


dask said:


> One of my favorites.


I think my favorite part (though you could easily argue that, logically, they should have kept a tighter guard) was how both the crew and the pilot were in a bind and trying to do what they saw as right, which led them into conflict but the conflict stayed basically friendly.


Alex The G and T said:


> One night, last week was bizzaro world: Barney and Floyd ran out of gas on the way home from a fishing trip. They are kidnapped and held hostages by escaped convicts from a women's prison; and forced, at gunpoint, to Dance and Smooch.


Wow. I don't remember that one. Bizarro world sounds right.


Alex The G and T said:


> The following episode, Thelma Lou refuses to accompany Barney to the Big Dance, unless Barney finds a Date for a visiting Ugly Cousin.
> Andy has a previous engagement, so Gomer is enlisted as the Blind Date to the Big Dance. Really Bizarre hijinks ensue.
> Who'd a guessed that Jim Nabors could cut a rug, so?


I do remember that one vaguely. Who'd think Gomer could sing like he does on records, either?


Vladd67 said:


> Person of Interest - Terra Ingonita
> Reese decides to take a number on his own as it is connected to a cold case of the deceased Detective Carter. The episode is intercut with a stake out Reese and Carter did where they passed the time talking about their lives. But things are not as they first appear.


It's about time to give this whole series a re-watch. It had a bumpy start for me, but became one of my favorites.


----------



## AE35Unit

Whose Line is it Anyway US. Every night at 7pm, essential viewing


----------



## Starbeast

*Sanford & Son* Season 2: Episode 18 - Watts Side Story

Fred is up in arms when he discovers his neighbor, Julio's family is visiting and may move out to California. However, things really hit the fan when Fred learns that Lamont has asked Julio's sister, Maria out, something Fred is totally against.


----------



## dask

J-Sun said:


> Is that the original Creatures with a Dr. Who or the new one? I've only seen one of the new ones - it seemed good but a little darker and more ponderous than the sort of "lighter on its feet" original. (Haven't read the books but I was under the impression the original show matched them fairly well.)


This is the new one. My wife’s watching the first season got me hooked. Never knew there was an older series until someone else at the Chrons mentioned it in another thread. I started to read the first book a long time ago but (ashamed to say) never felt compelled to finish it.


----------



## J-Sun

Technically, the last one was _Chicago P. D._, with the sergeant's CI trying to help them take down a drug ring which was okay but I have a hard time with a show centered on what are basically 3-of-5 dirty cops. What inspired me to post was the one before that. _*Chicago Fire*_ was excellent, as our heroes had to deal with what was basically a dirty fire chief trying to get the new lieutenant thrown out of the force through deceitful means and everyone banded together to overcome bureaucratic inertia to save the day (along with several victims of various accidents and such). Viewers of _SHIELD_ will recognize the new looey as Grant, who played both a good and bad guy there, and here plays a guy with a bad rep but who really seems to be a good guy. Fun episode.

And why is that there have been 6 trillion cop shows, 5 trillion doctor shows, some trillion lawyer shows, and only (that I know of) *two* firefighter shows? _Emergency!_ and _Chicago Fire_ are great*. We need more.

* At least so it seems to me so far, as I'm a relatively new adherent to _Chicago Fire_, having inexplicably failed to watch it before.


----------



## KGeo777

HEC RAMSEY "Hangman's Wages" - An outlaw is to be executed by electric chair but someone is killing random people to force his release. A kid (Lee Montgomery) is fond of the condemned and plans his escape--only to be thwarted by Richard Boone. The mystery of the murderous accomplices doesn't seem that suspenseful but the conclusion is ironically funny. It starts with the kid getting scolded for being too close to the seat of the  electric chair and it ends with Ramsey telling him that he believes in merciful punishment so he will give the kid a suspended sentence. When the kid asks what that means,  he replies: "it means you won't be able to sit down for a week"--and he drags him off for spanking.

I watched the pilot a few years ago. The one thing about it that I notice is that his co-star--who is a teacher turned lawman and wishy-washy bureaucratic--is quite dull.  I have not see him anything else before or since.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Book of Bobba Fett.
Enjoying it so far


----------



## pogopossum

_*Around The World In 80 Days.*_
David Tennant okay so far, if somewhat bland. A part of the whole adventure is that he develops as it proceeds.
Passpartout (Ibrahim Koma) again okay.
Lots of adventure. It did offend me that they had to throw in the Paris Commune and an attempted assassination of the President of France in the first episode. Not exactly by the book. Nor was the addition of a woman reporter.
But good acting and staging. I'll keep watching even if it isn't original Verne.


----------



## AE35Unit

pogopossum said:


> _*Around The World In 80 Days.*_
> David Tennant okay so far, if somewhat bland. A part of the whole adventure is that he develops as it proceeds.
> Passpartout (Ibrahim Koma) again okay.
> Lots of adventure. It did offend me that they had to throw in the Paris Commune and an attempted assassination of the President of France in the first episode. Not exactly by the book. Nor was the addition of a woman reporter.
> But good acting and staging. I'll keep watching even if it isn't original Verne.


Finished that last week, quite enjoyed it. There's a little sneak peek at the end, sort of


----------



## Rodders

Mandy was excellent. I also watched something called “The Other One” starring Ellie White. (Her father dies and she discovers that he had another family. Quite touching, actually. funny and well worth watching.)

This Time with Alan Partridge. Genius, just genius. Alan trumps David Brent as a comedy character in my opinion.

also on iPlayer, I’m currently watching Zapped. It’s not great, but it’s entertaining enough and its genre.


----------



## CupofJoe

Just started watching *The Time Tunnel*. It seems fairly standard Irwin Allen fare. I haven't made up my mind yet. I was a bit surprised that it only lasted one [long] season as in my youth I remember it being on TV a lot!


----------



## dask

Monday night, *Antiques Roadshow , NCIS*.


----------



## Rodders

Continued my binge of BBC iPlayer comedy with Zapped. Fairly funny and It had enough fantasy elements to satisfy my need to watch a genre show.

Now on to something called Ghosts.


----------



## AE35Unit

Richard Osman's House of Games


----------



## KGeo777

Ironside the pilot movie for the tv series.
He gets shot and crippled and then seeks to find who shot him.
I imagine that at the time it came out, it would have been inspiring for some people who had been in the same condition since it has him carrying on optimistically and solving crimes--fighting off crazy killers attacking him with a propane torch.

But in other ways it's subversive. He gives a speech to police cadets about how crazy and foolish it is to be a cop--that no one will thank you and you won't be well remembered after you get killed.
Lots of movies and tv shows of the time said "being a cop is not worth it."
The seeds were planted even then.


As another little glimpse into the future as it pertains to gender, Tiny Tim shows up. Oh boy did I (mercifully) forget about him. A little of him(or is it her?) goes a long way.


Also-there's a crazy beatnik woman who went mad because she was rejected by a young student she had a fancy for. They completely dismiss the possibility that there was anything between a teen male and a 30-year-old teacher. Taboo for tv.
 Ironside taunts her by saying, "and then he turned 21 and he was never going to be interested in a 33-year-old!"

So that was an interesting time capsule of age attitudes.


----------



## Justin Swanton

*Valley of Tears.* The Israeli series on the Yom Kippur war. The Israeli army was caught off guard by the initial Syrian and Egyptian offensives and lost hundreds of tanks and thousands of men before they were able to mobilise their reserves and mount counteroffensives. The tank battles on the Golan Heights are especially impressive - they used real Centurion tanks firing live ammunition. The front line Israeli tank units were outnumbered 8 or 9 to one, sometimes more, and essentially fought to the last tank.


----------



## Mouse

The final of Junior Bake Off. I'm pleased they're changing the ages for the next series because the little 9 year old had no chance against the 15 year old and it doesn't seem fair somehow.


----------



## Foxbat

I agree the age range of Junior Bake Off needed to change. Kezia was a deserving winner but I was rooting for Lola. I didn’t really think she’d win because she was just too young to have the experience of the others. Still, she did brilliantly against three much older contestants.


----------



## Mouse

Kezia was amazing and I can totally see her with her own cake making business in the future but yeah, I wanted Lola to win.


----------



## Foxbat

I decided to hunt out some of my old serials I have on DVD. Just watched episode one of King Of The Rocket Men. Great stuff from 1949.


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> I decided to hunt out some of my old serials I have on DVD. Just watched episode one of King Of The Rocket Men. Great stuff from 1949.
> View attachment 86037



The Special effects of him flying through the sky are surprisingly good.


----------



## BAYLOR

Im rewatch the Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle.  I so love *Fractured  Fairly Tales * and* Peabody's Improbable History* . This show has such wonderful satire !


----------



## KGeo777

The New Adventures of Huck Finn episode 1 -animation combined with live-action about Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, and Becky Thatcher going into various cartoon worlds. I wanted to revisit it--it's a simple kids show but amusing enough--with Ted Cassidy providing voice menace in each episode. Catchy title song.

Speaking of catchy title songs
Land of the Lost episode 1--I used to watch this religiously. Much of the FX were crude then and still are but the dinosaur animation is decent stop-motion. They say the Sleestaks inspired the Borg.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

We have the complete (original) _Land of the Lost _series on DVD at home.  Quite imaginative for a Saturday morning kiddie show.  It helps to have folks like David Gerrold and Larry Niven contributing.

My better half just got a DVD with three random episodes of _Love That Bob _(AKA _The Bob Cummings Show_) from about 1958 for the purpose of seeing Ann B. Davis pre-_The Brady Bunch_.  (We do a lot of things for eccentric reasons.)  I had a hard time even figuring out the premise of this sitcom.  Bob is a Hollywood photographer (mainly an excuse for lots of beautiful women as scantily clad as 1958 American television allowed) who is also a colonel in the Air Force?  He lives with his sister and her teenage (I think) son; is she a widow or divorced or is Dad just not seen yet?  Bob's grandfather is around to attack Bob's Air Base with his biplane for some unexplained reason that gets Bob in trouble.  Anyway, it's very silly stuff, not very good.  Ann B. David is "Schultzy" (I think), Bob's office assistant.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> The New Adventures of Huck Finn episode 1 -animation combined with live-action about Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, and Becky Thatcher going into various cartoon worlds. I wanted to revisit it--it's a simple kids show but amusing enough--with Ted Cassidy providing voice menace in each episode. Catchy title song.
> 
> Speaking of catchy title songs
> Land of the Lost episode 1--I used to watch this religiously. Much of the FX were crude then and still are but the dinosaur animation is decent stop-motion. They say the Sleestaks inspired the Borg.



That was in on the  Banana Splits show ,  Hanna Barbara provided the animation .  The villain voiced by Ted Cassidy was  different incarnations of Indian Joe from the novel . The only time they didn't  face him that I can recall was in the story about Cursed treasure  of the Conquistador. I enjoyed it. 

*Land of the Lost *had top notch writing ,  which the 1990's  remake completely lacked.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> We have the complete (original) _Land of the Lost _series on DVD at home.  Quite imaginative for a Saturday morning kiddie show.  It helps to have folks like David Gerrold and Larry Niven contributing.
> 
> My better half just got a DVD with three random episodes of _Love That Bob _(AKA _The Bob Cummings Show_) from about 1958 for the purpose of seeing Ann B. Davis pre-_The Brady Bunch_.  (We do a lot of things for eccentric reasons.)  I had a hard time even figuring out the premise of this sitcom.  Bob is a Hollywood photographer (mainly an excuse for lots of beautiful women as scantily clad as 1958 American television allowed) who is also a colonel in the Air Force?  He lives with his sister and her teenage (I think) son; is she a widow or divorced or is Dad just not seen yet?  Bob's grandfather is around to attack Bob's Air Base with his biplane for some unexplained reason that gets Bob in trouble.  Anyway, it's very silly stuff, not very good.  Ann B. David is "Schultzy" (I think), Bob's office assistant.



I remember seeing the Bob Cummings show . Ann Davis character had an unrequited  crush on Bob


----------



## hitmouse

Finished *The Tourist* on BBC1. Superb, offbeat mystery thriller.


----------



## hitmouse

AE35Unit said:


> The Book of Bobba Fett.
> Enjoying it so far


This series is odd and I am not yet totally convinced. It subverts a cool Star Wars character. The scooter gang seem to be transplanted 1980s stock kids from the wrong side of the tracks but with good hearts. The scooter chase was wierdly slow ( as is the series as a whole.)

Having said that, I enjoyed seeing the Mandalorian again.


----------



## Toby Frost

I watched the first three episodes of *The Legend of Vox Machina*, on Amazon Prime. It's a cartoon about a group of adventurers in a Dungeons and Dragons world. It's based on a web programme called _Critical Role_, where a group of professional actors play role-playing games.

It's not my usual sort of thing, but I enjoyed it. There's quite a lot of swearing and crudity, but I found it genuinely funny at points. In a way it was like watching manga, except that it made sense and the jokes worked.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Nadal/Medvedev tennis match. Amazing match.


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> That was in on the  Banana Splits show ,  Hanna Barbara provided the animation .  The villain voiced by Ted Cassidy was  different incarnations of Indian Joe from the novel .


My favorite show was the one based on Moby Dick.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> My favorite show was the one based on Moby Dick.



That one was very good . Mine was the Captain Nemo story.


----------



## AE35Unit

BAYLOR said:


> That was in on the  Banana Splits show ,  Hanna Barbara provided the animation .


Oh man I loved the Banana Splits when I was little. It was essential viewing


----------



## BAYLOR

AE35Unit said:


> Oh man I loved the Banana Splits when I was little. It was essential viewing



Then there  was the  *Danger Island  *segment of the show Richard Donner did this one.  Uh oh Chongo  !


----------



## AE35Unit

BAYLOR said:


> Then there  was the  *Danger Island  *segment of the show Richard Donner did this one.  Uh oh Chongo  !


I've no idea what that is or who Richard Donner is


----------



## KGeo777

I have watched half of Danger Island-someone strung together all the clips.
I have to say, a little of Chongo goes a long way.

I met a Banana Splits character on Craigslist.
He was in the costume for Bingo.
I was impressed to have met such a big celebrity there.


----------



## pogopossum

I would like to strongly recommend _*Tales of the Future,*_ the first SF anthology series on TV. Episodes are presented somewhat melodramatically, but are pretty well done. Actors include  Boris Karloff, James Dean, Brian Keith, Lee J. Cobb, Veronica Lake, Rod Steiger, Bruce Cabot, Franchot Tone, Louis Hector, Gene Lockhart, Walter Abel, Cloris Leachman, Leslie Nielsen, and Paul Newman.  It is available on YouTube. I watched it compusively for a couple of weeks and then stopped. Went back to find missed episodes of the 85 which were broadcast. Stories by Sturgeon (he was a producer) Wylie, Kornbluth, Weinbaum, Clarke, Fred. Brown and many others. 
It's a bunch of classics

Getting to the formal subject of the thread, I have been watching episodes of *Highlander: The Series. *
Not classic, but very well done as both as adventure and with extremely photogenic (and quality) actors. 
I have a gripe that so many bad guys do elaborate setups to what amounts to getting the Highlander, McCloud, engaged in a head chopping fight. So why not just issue an invite? Anyway. Like the actors, the action, the historic flashbacks and the 6 episodes that I watched for the first time in several decades. 
Available on TUBI and several other free (and subscription) services.


----------



## Av Demeisen

I'm rewatching the first three seasons of *Ozarc* (I'd never watched season 3 all the way through) in preperation for the first part of season 4, which was released the other week.


----------



## AE35Unit

Live at the Apollo. Turned it off when a woman with an annoying voice came on. Plus it was bedtime and it had been a long day


----------



## J-Sun

_*Star Trek*_'s "*A Taste of Armageddon*." The _Enterprise_ has an obtuse diplomat on board who insists on going to a planet to negotiate a treaty despite that planet warning them off. When a landing party including Kirk and Spock arrive, they learn that, in order to preserve the native society, the citizens are socially pressured into going to disintegration chambers as real casualties in an otherwise simulated forever war - and the _Enterprise_ has been defined as a target by the computers and been "destroyed." It's all a little too transparent and engineered for the moral, but the tale is made effective by the depiction of the natives as not being evil, but just bizarrely psychologically deformed and blinded by their society, leading to a desperate conflict between them and the _Enterprise_, which is all conveyed by mostly decent acting. Plus, it's fun that Scotty gets temporary command.


----------



## BAYLOR

J-Sun said:


> _*Star Trek*_'s "*A Taste of Armageddon*." The _Enterprise_ has an obtuse diplomat on board who insists on going to a planet to negotiate a treaty despite that planet warning them off. When a landing party including Kirk and Spock arrive, they learn that, in order to preserve the native society, the citizens are socially pressured into going to disintegration chambers as real casualties in an otherwise simulated forever war - and the _Enterprise_ has been defined as a target by the computers and been "destroyed." It's all a little too transparent and engineered for the moral, but the tale is made effective by the depiction of the natives as not being evil, but just bizarrely psychologically deformed and blinded by their society, leading to a desperate conflict between them and the _Enterprise_, which is all conveyed by mostly decent acting. Plus, it's fun that Scotty gets temporary command.



It's easily one Treks best episodes.

*The Cage    *This was  Star Treks original Pilot with Jeffrey Hunter as Captain Christopher Pike  and Majel  Barret as Number One.  Captain Pike and his crew pick up a distress signal leading to  the  Planet Talent Talos  VI and find the survivors of lost expedition, among them a young woman named Vina who takes a fancy to Captain Pike . The expedition trusts about to be an illusion created by the Telsians . a race who's developed the power to generate illluions so real , it impossible to tell the difference. They wanted Pike and Vina to produce offspring and help restore the surface of Talos whoosh devastated in a long ago war. The Talosian , can't dot themselves and face eventual extinction. Unfortunately , the Networked rejected the Pilot and Hunter was replaced by  William Shatner as Captain Kirk .   The original polite episode  itself was recycled for the first and only two parter the Original seres ever did , *The Menagerie*.   I often wonder what trek would have been like had Jeffrey Hunter stayed with the show.   The character of Pike was revived in the fist two  Kelvin timeline movies   ( Played by Bruce Greenwood) and Anson Mount in *Star Trek Discovery*. He proved so popular in *Discovery *that we now have a Captain Pike  tv series *Strange New Worlds*.


----------



## Astro Pen

A British detective show called _Vera_ consisting of an attempt to clone Columbo as a woman and a super trawler net of red herrings leading to an un-derivable "surprise" culprit.


----------



## AE35Unit

Astro Pen said:


> A British detective show called _Vera_ consisting of an attempt to clone Columbo as a woman and a super trawler net of red herrings leading to an un-derivable "surprise" culprit.
> 
> View attachment 86241


I started watching this with interest. But found it incredibly dull


----------



## KGeo777

Kojak:  Season 1 ep 2 : Web of Death - These are good for their ability to give you a lot of bang out of 48 minutes. It doesn't feel like you get short changed much with the story. I notice Kojak works with balding cops or cops with hair who are dumb. This is the second episode where someone with a full head of hair dies.  You need the head clear of all hair to be totally smart and cool. This is the moral of Kojak apparently.


----------



## reiver33

The final episode of ‘Fringe’, which I was unaware of on its initial showing. Quite enjoyed the 5 seasons, although it did have some ‘X-Files with heavy firepower’ episodes, and the final (short season) got a wee bit plot armour and stormtrooper accuracy at times.


----------



## Toby Frost

More *Vox Machina* on Amazon Prime, which is one of the few animations I've found genuinely funny in recent years. It continues to earn its rating with sex, violence and sweary elves, and the contrast between gothic horror and comedy is a bit jarring in the most recent couple of episodes, but overall it's very high quality stuff and the script is really good.


----------



## AE35Unit

Book of Bobba Fett, where Mark Hamill is amazingly young again. Quite good


----------



## hitmouse

Toby Frost said:


> More *Vox Machina* on Amazon Prime, which is one of the few animations I've found genuinely funny in recent years. It continues to earn its rating with sex, violence and sweary elves, and the contrast between gothic horror and comedy is a bit jarring in the most recent couple of episodes, but overall it's very high quality stuff and the script is really good.


Yeah, this is good fun. 

I have just binge- watched the whole of *Reacher* on Amazon Prime. The weather was rubbish and I didn’t feel like being outside pruning the apple trees. Not really my usual thing, but well-produced entertaining nonsense.


----------



## Sorceress 21

Episode 5 of 1883 which is hands down the best Western TV series ever produced. It's a prequel to Yellowstone but don't let that impact your decision to watch it as the two shows are VERY different. Yellowstone is good drama but it's a bit hokey and unrealistic at times. 1883 however, is deeply written and brilliantly scripted and acted unlike it's modern day sequel which is little more than a modern version of "Dallas" set in Montana. Instead of an oil empire we have a cattle empire.

My only complaint on 1883 is a production design issue. Night time scenes are lit as if a giant HID floodlight was hovering over the set. That hurts the production realism a tad and makes those scenes a little painful to watch.  I imagine they went that direction to spare the cost of state of the art low-light cameras. Hopefully it does well enough to where season 2 will embrace more modern filmography techniques.


----------



## AE35Unit

Antiques Roadshow, a kind of best of. A woman bought a small decorative item for a tenner. Turns out its a water dropper from the Ming dynasty and it sold at auction for £50k!


----------



## Rodders

Watched the BBC comedy Ghosts.

It didn't interest me when it came out, but it was actually quite funny and quite sweet. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Parson

Sorceress 21 said:


> Episode 5 of 1883 which is hands down the best Western TV series ever produced. It's a prequel to Yellowstone but don't let that impact your decision to watch it as the two shows are VERY different. Yellowstone is good drama but it's a bit hokey and unrealistic at times. 1883 however, is deeply written and brilliantly scripted and acted unlike it's modern day sequel which is little more than a modern version of "Dallas" set in Montana. Instead of an oil empire we have a cattle empire.
> 
> My only complaint on 1883 is a production design issue. Night time scenes are lit as if a giant HID floodlight was hovering over the set. That hurts the production realism a tad and makes those scenes a little painful to watch.  I imagine they went that direction to spare the cost of state of the art low-light cameras. Hopefully it does well enough to where season 2 will embrace more modern filmography techniques.


I agree 1883 is just a superior Western. It is head and shoulders better than any Western I've seen. It is not for children! It is adult in the fullest sense of that word. There is a slight amount of nudity, and sexual conduct, but it is certainly an R show where it comes to violence and the complete sense of foreboding that each episode contains. I keep wanting to turn it off because I know something terrible is going to happen, but I'm so invested in the story that I grit my teeth and watch anyway. 

My only complaint is that although the show is very true to 1883 and a wagon train; no wagon train ever had so much "bad" luck. Everything happens! I wonder how they could possibly do a season 2, unless they arrive by the end of this season, or early in season 2. Otherwise everyone is going to be dead.


----------



## mosaix

The Responder (BBC). Compelling drama with some excellent acting, especially from Martin Freeman.


----------



## AE35Unit

Something called *Chloe* about a girl obsessed with some public figure on Instagram. Utterly boring


----------



## Danny McG

Episode 2 of *House* starring Hugh Laurie. I started watching this series last night on Amazon Prime.

TBH I don't think I'll watch many more episodes, the smug git is starting to get on my nerves


----------



## Droflet

Give him a chance, Danny. It's a terrific series. Hey, trust me. I drink and I know things.


----------



## Dave

Ozarks is a good series (Netflix). I'm watching season 4 now. Season 3 was the best.


----------



## Juliana

Weekend watches: 
episode 6 of *Peacemaker* (I keep thinking this show can't get any better but they keep surpassing themselves)
S2 episode 2 and 3 of *Superman & Lois* (I really like the family focus of the show)
S3 episode 4 of *Britannia* (which keeps us on our toes — it's one of the few shows where I never know what the plot's going to do next. Do the scriptwriters just go to the pub last minute and brainstorm over a pint? Maybe!)



Mouse said:


> *The Great Pottery Throw Down*. We have bets in this house on how many times an ep Keith is going to cry.


I do love the *Throw Down*! I recently finished the last season, but this current season isn't up on TV here in the US yet...


----------



## CupofJoe

*Hope Street*
BBC daytime police drama set in Northern Ireland.
On the surface, it is cosy and sweet daytime fodder. The good guys always get the bad guys and life revolves around the pub. 
But the crime isn't always what you think its [but it is usually the next thing you think it is].
It will never be a deep thoughtful drama. It is on in the middle of the afternoon when you want something mildly entertaining, so what do you expect... but there are some clever reveals.
As a non-resident [so other who are closer to it will correct me] it seems to acknowledge the different parts of NI society and even a little bit of the history of the place, while not bringing it front and centre.


----------



## Parson

*Jack Reacher (Season 1, Ep. 1) *This looks to be a good series. I've never read the books mostly because they are more expensive than I am generally willing to pay for an ebook. Maybe if I like this series well enough that will change. And I've also never watched the movie(s?) but this was a great opening episode. Jack Reacher is just sort of a comic book hero. He's human enough, but immensely skilled and smart. He's played by Alan Ritchson who is 6ft. 2in of chiseled marble. You can just about hear the girls drooling.

On the negative side, this is going to be violent. But the fight scenes are done so well it actually looks like they were done for real, accept that even a 6-2 hunk with mad skills would have lost at least one of the two violent fight scenes in the show.


----------



## Ursa major

The last episode of *Fringe*, a series I'd never seen before it appeared on Pick (a terrestrial Sky channel) in the UK over the last few months (one episode per weekday, give or take the Christmas period).


----------



## Rodders

Season 2 of "What We Do In The Shadows". A slow start, but was actually pretty good. I'll watch season 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Dave

Rodders said:


> Season 2 of "What We Do In The Shadows". A slow start, but was actually pretty good. I'll watch season 3 tomorrow.


I think that series gets better as it goes on.


----------



## J-Sun

The last thing I watched was "*Jumper*," the premiere of season 4 of _*NewsRadio*_ - I've had seasons 1-3 on DVD for a long time and that part of the show makes it one of my all-time favorites but, if I recall correctly, s4 marked the downturn before it hit bottom in 5 and was cancelled. Still, I enjoyed the wackiness around guest star Jon Lovitz's threat to jump off a ledge outside Dave's office unless he gets to read a disgruntled letter on the air.

Before that was the last two episodes of season 1 of _*Star Trek*_. It has some problems but "*Operation--Annihilate!*" is kinda good, despite its title and flying plastic jellyfish, though it doesn't hold a candle to "*The City on the Edge of Forever.*" That's no Cordwainer Bird episode - Harlan Ellison may have been a "litigious *******" but he nailed the script in this episode (allowing that a little of it is convenient, but much of it is earned), everyone in the regular cast does a great job, and it makes you wonder what Joan Collins' career could have been. The historical conflict, the psychological conflict, and the little love letter to SF and hope in its center all make it clearly the best of s1 (against some stiff competition) and, if memory serves, the best of _TOS_ altogether.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

Watching *Mission Impossible. *
The original series with Peter Graves, Martin Landau, Barbara Bain, Greg Morris and Peter Lupus. Knocks the films with Tom Cruise into a rubbish bin. There over 160 to watch as well. I also know that Leonard Nimoy makes several appearances as Paris. Even William Shatner makes an appearance. Can't beat the old ones.


----------



## AE35Unit

Danny McG said:


> Episode 2 of *House* starring Hugh Laurie. I started watching this series last night on Amazon Prime.
> 
> TBH I don't think I'll watch many more episodes, the smug git is starting to get on my nerves


Oh I love House


----------



## Juliana

Rodders said:


> I'll watch season 3 tomorrow.





Dave said:


> I think that series gets better as it goes on.


Season 3 is fantastic so far (we're about 3 episodes from the end)! Probably the best season yet.


----------



## Parson

*Jack Reacher (Season 1, ep. 2)* This is clearly going to be a superior series and I will continue to watch it. I love the characters and their interaction.

*But, I noticed that at the beginning of the episode it was given a 18 and up rating, which is higher than the previous episode, and I wondered about it. About 3/4's of the way through I found out why. There is scene which shows a full frontal view of a naked crucified man. I mean like, Wow!, did we really have to see that? Isn't imagination enough?


----------



## Rodders

Finished season 3 of What We Do In The Shadows. It actually turned into a really good series and it was a good end, I thought.

I also saw something called The Cleaner with Greg Davies. It was very good, quirky with some really good laugh out loud moments.

I saw something called Ladhood about a group of teenagers in Leeds. Funny in places, sad in others. As story of poor decisions and a few friends quite uniquely told. 

I'm going to start the final season of The Expanse tonight.


----------



## Rodders

Watched a BBC Drama called In The Flesh. Essentially, there has been a Zombie outbreak in the UK,  but there was a cure. In the Flesh tells the story of a young man who is "cured" and gone back home. The first series was 3 episodes and there is a second. It put a new spin on the Zombie Genre which i hadn't seen before. 

I enjoyed it, but i'm not sure i want to go back for the second series.


----------



## The Big Peat

Just finished Cowboy Bebop and am irate this is all we got, although also on a downer high as that was something.


----------



## Juliana

The season finale of The Book of Boba Fett. I have mixed feelings on both this and The Mandalorian. I liked both series, but didn't love them...


----------



## Parson

Watched Episode #4 of *Jack Reacher "In a Tree."* This is a gritty, well acted, semi-realistic drama. To call this blood and guts is absolutely accurate. Killing is common and gruesome in this series. I'm embarrassed that I am liking this.

Finished *Boba Fett* series. It was only "OK." Not as good as *The Mandalorian* --- "This is the way." --- but I suspect *Boba Fett* will have a season 2.


----------



## Rodders

Just saw the final season of The Expanse, which I enjoyed very much Although they should’ve cut the bits about Laconia if the story finishesthere.


----------



## Pyan

Death in Paradise, s11, ep6. Lovely scenery, comfortable plots...


----------



## KGeo777

I did check out the digital Luke after someone said it was impressive. Ehh, well it does look like a great CGI portrait but I was not ever thinking it was really him standing there.  The performance seemed too restrained in the face. And his voice was restricted too--as if he was very carefully lip-reading.

I watched *Mission Impossible* season 1  "The Trial." Really good episode.

*McMillan & Wife* season 1, episode 7 --- a good final act twist in the story. I didn't see it coming. The pregnancy is dropped in season 2--they just ignore it like it never happened.  I find it weird to think supporting actor John Schuck would later play Herman Munster in a tv remake of the 60s Munsters. I remember the painful singing they did in the tv ads for it. And there have been so many other remakes of that show. Scary.


----------



## Rodders

Mister Winner. A pretty funny BBC comedy that I’d not heard of before.


----------



## Juliana

The latest episode of Peacemaker. This show is a surprise and a delight (well, a somewhat violent delight). I didn't expect much from it, but it's consistently excellent.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mary Beard's two part BBC documentary on censorship, viewing and art. Very good. She's a great presenter.


----------



## Juliana

I'm almost caught up with Legends of Tomorrow. This weekend I watched S7E10, and what a great episode it was! I honestly think that Legends has become the best CW 'Arrowverse' show.


----------



## I never forget a face

I'm currently watching (more correctly rewatching) As Time Goes By.

I'm in the middle of the episode where Lionel's ex-wife, Margaret, contacts him.


----------



## Parson

Just finished *Jack Reacher* the *Amazon Prime* series. The story was believable, the acting ranged between good and great. But the violence was at the very end of what I could tolerate. Each episode had at least a couple of brutal deaths. Reacher himself was the big, big, man spoken of in the books and although he was not cast as a kind of Super Hero, in a couple of the fights he seemed to take more punishment than any human being could sustain and still keep going. One fight in particular I felt that if it wasn't enacted violence and was instead the real thing he'd been killed at least 3 times during the fight. 

As far as rating this series I'm really torn. It I grant the violence as acceptable it's about 7.5 out of 10. If I take the violence at face value and whether it is acceptable as entertainment, then it's about 2.5 out of 10. This is not a series for pre-teens or young teens. Maybe a mature 16 year old?


----------



## J-Sun

The 18th and final episode of _*Twin Peaks*_ 2017/season 3. The culmination of one subplot in the scene with the assassins, FBI guys, insurance guy (or whatever), and gangsters with hearts of gold all converging at "Dougie's" house out-Tarantinoed Tarantino and was almost worth the price of admission all by itself and there were other great scenes and maybe you could even say there was some overall thematic value there, but it was just an excruciatingly, glacially slow and repetitive, anesthetic experience for the most part, and had other, lesser problems. Basically, _Twin Peaks_ still ends with Leland Palmer's death in the middle of season 2.

Of course, all this is said without having seen the prequel movie. Would that really transform my perception of the sequel series? Or the original series? (I feel like it's one of those things where a prequel would actually undercut the main series.)

Either way, there must be a fan edit that cuts this thing down to about three hours and makes it great, right?

Anyway, that's the last episode I watched.


----------



## hitmouse

Finished *This is Going to Hurt* on BBC iPlayer. This is a darkly funny, though harrowing account of overworked and brutalised junior doctors in an obstetrics & gynaecology unit. Based on a well-known semi-autobiographical novel. Gripping and not for the faint-hearted. The complete antithesis of *Grey’s Anatomy*.
Recommended.


----------



## Juliana

hitmouse said:


> Finished *This is Going to Hurt* on BBC iPlayer.


I read the book recently; hadn't realized it was a TV show now! I'll have to see if it's available on any of the US platforms I'm on (I don't have BBC iPlayer).


----------



## REBerg

Parson said:


> Just finished *Jack Reacher* the *Amazon Prime* series. The story was believable, the acting ranged between good and great. But the violence was at the very end of what I could tolerate. Each episode had at least a couple of brutal deaths. Reacher himself was the big, big, man spoken of in the books and although he was not cast as a kind of Super Hero, in a couple of the fights he seemed to take more punishment than any human being could sustain and still keep going. One fight in particular I felt that if it wasn't enacted violence and was instead the real thing he'd been killed at least 3 times during the fight.
> 
> As far as rating this series I'm really torn. It I grant the violence as acceptable it's about 7.5 out of 10. If I take the violence at face value and whether it is acceptable as entertainment, then it's about 2.5 out of 10. This is not a series for pre-teens or young teens. Maybe a mature 16 year old?


I expect action heroes to be virtually indestructible, no matter how severe the beating. What would have been extremely graphic violence was presented after the fact.
Using film standards, I would guess this series would rate an "R" for violence, language and brief nudity. Overall, I liked the show and would watch additional seasons. 



Spoiler



The counterfeiters' methods for getting around the currency paper issue seemed like an opportunity for life to imitate art. I often wonder whether which happens more often -- the entertainment industry looking at a case and finding a plot, or the criminal element watching a show and seeing a viable blueprint.


----------



## Parson

REBerg said:


> I expect action heroes to be virtually indestructible, no matter how severe the beating. What would have been extremely graphic violence was presented after the fact.
> Using film standards, I would guess this series would rate an "R" for violence, language and brief nudity. Overall, I liked the show and would watch additional seasons.



Oh it definitely would deserve an R rating. And maybe more. I think that overall we give violence in our ratings system less consideration than we should. What is more damaging to a 12 year old; a couple of bare backsides or a couple of scenes of someone hit by a sniper's bullet? 



Spoiler: Spoiler response



I agree the whole idea of counterfeiters' work around the paper problem was an idea of genius and wondered who would try to imitate it. I also think that the workaround completely undersold the equipment and the expertise needed to do the actual printing. It is my understanding that although the paper is a tough ask, the printing, especially with today's watermarks and security thread and other safeguards, is the more difficult to hurdle to counterfeiting, which is probably why they printed the "old" hundreds. I also wondered about the idea of so much American currency overseas. It could be true, but I'd need more than a line in a movie/book to convince me.


----------



## J Riff

Hawaii 5-O,  1968 series, final episode, last line spoken, by McGarrett: _'Aloha, Wo Fat.'_


----------



## AE35Unit

*Lost* series 2 episode 14. Third time of watching this show


----------



## Mouse

The episode of Great Pottery Throw Down where Keith cries at an angler fish lamp.


----------



## AE35Unit

Mouse said:


> The episode of Great Pottery Throw Down where Keith cries at an angler fish lamp.


Oh its ridiculous isnt it. Great program but my god that man needs to get a check on his emotions


----------



## Juliana

Mouse said:


> The episode of Great Pottery Throw Down where Keith cries


I feel like that describes every episode! (I love Keith...)

Watched the latest (in the USA) episode of Britannia last night. If you haven't watched the show, and you think 'Game of Thrones but on acid, and with Druids and the Roman invasion of Britain instead of Westeros' sounds like a good time, then this is definitely the show for you.


----------



## CupofJoe

*Rise of the Nazis* Series 2 Ep 1
Compelling viewing but not an easy watch. Archive footage, a bit of re-enactment and experts and authorities in the subject. 
This episode was Barbarossa. It covered the build-up for the invasion of Russia, the plots and counter planning. 
Next is Stalingrad.
So maybe "rise" of the Nazis is at an end.
The first series is also very good.


----------



## Mouse

Juliana said:


> I feel like that describes every episode! (I love Keith...)


I found this mug on Etsy the other day. Thought you'd like it too!


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible S 1: The Diamond - The scene where they use the remote control claw arm was the highlight, especially when the cat shows up.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lost series 3 episode..... can't remember


----------



## Rodders

I've been watching Dinnerladies. 

I never saw this before, although i do remember my Dad cackling away watching it on the TV. Very funny and it reminded me of just how funny Victoria Wood was.


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> I've been watching Dinnerladies.
> 
> I never saw this before, although i do remember my Dad cackling away watching it on the TV. Very funny and it reminded me of just how funny Victoria Wood was.


Brilliant series


----------



## Juliana

The last episode of Peacemaker. Did not disappoint!


----------



## KGeo777

HAWKINS 1974 - Pilot for the movie series starring James Stewart and Strother Martin as cousins who partake of murder cases around the country. This was an inspiration for Matlock. The intro movie is pretty good-the court room season is rather a tearjerker. The show didn't last long but was touted for Stewart returning to MGM to do this series.


----------



## Parson

Part 2 & 3 of *Lincoln's Dilemma* on Paramount Plus. ---- Really, really excellent. This show (parts 1-3 of 4) has been telling the story of emancipation and Abraham Lincoln and it has looked at it largely through African American eyes. Seems like a necessary corrective for how the story of "The Great Emancipator" is often told. I wish this had been available when I was teaching American History.


----------



## Droflet

Marvel's Hit Monkey. Hmm, quirky show, funny, curious, a little eccentric. I'm enjoying it, even though it's odd.


----------



## pogopossum

Watched episodes 6-8 of *Around The World In 80 Days.*
Not only does each episode have a little story in itself but each tells a little about the contining tale of the developing characters.
Apologies, but Phileas Fogg is never a hero. In physical confrontations he is not a coward. Little more to say on his behalf. Passpartout? For all ofhis failings he is a hero.
Race is a continuing theme ,particularly in episode 7. As with the rest of the plot and the large bulk of the action, not Verne.
They took some thoughts and wrote their own story.
As said previously this has little to do with the book. The ending at the ReformClub culminates similarly, but does not duplicate the original.

The last episodes are as said in reviews, their own staging and tales. Highly recommended.
Great acting and locations. David Tennant is exceptional, even as less that a hero.


----------



## Toby Frost

I finished watching *Vox Machina* on Amazon Prime. For me, it works best as a comedy, as the drama is a bit OTT at times, but it is genuinely very funny at points. There is however one really good dramatic moment, when:



Spoiler



The names of Percy's friends appear as engravings on his gun, showing that they'll be his next targets.



Overall, very well-executed and entertaining.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Lost * series 5 episode 6


----------



## Parson

Episode 4 of *Lincoln's Dilemma*. This is a documentary that Ken Burns would be proud of. Very top notch.


----------



## KGeo777

SALVAGE 1 - 1979  It does hold up very well as tv pilot. I thought a bigfoot or alien was in the pilot. Unless i have it confused with the Bionic Man or a later episode.
Reminds me, I should check out the Hulk episode that has the swamp hulk adversary. I remember that one was pretty good.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A couple of episodes of _Richard Diamond, Private Investigator _(known as _Call Mr. D _in syndication) from 1959-1960.  A pre-_Fugitive _David Janssen stars in the title role.  These are lousy, cheap DVD's obviously recorded off television -- the station logo can be seen in the corner of the screen.  Pretty typical TV private eye stuff.  Some oddities include an episode concerning UFO cultists, and the brief appearance of Mort Sahl as himself.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Stargate SG-1, *2 part pilot. Never actually seen the series before.


----------



## Mouse

The 1997 ABC Monkees special called *Hey Hey It's the Monkees! *Micky saying he was Martha Stewart made me lol.


----------



## J-Sun

AE35Unit said:


> *Stargate SG-1, *2 part pilot. Never actually seen the series before.


That show never really did it for me for some reason until they added Aeryn and Crichton and spun-off _Stargate Atlantis_ which, equally mysteriously, I did like. But maybe I just never gave the Macgyver episodes enough of a chance.

Last for me was *Adam-12* s1e14 "*Log 81*." I love this show - in this episode, we rescue a babysitter from a prowler who turns out to be a racoon and we also get into a shootout with an armed gang of thieves in which Malloy demonstrates "officer presence." No job too big; no job too small!


----------



## hitmouse

*The Great British Menu*. Three episodes from the current series with Welsh competitors. I do watch this sort of thing normally, but this was good fun.


----------



## KGeo777

Kojak season 1 episode 3 One For the Morgue  - The pattern endures. In this one all the bad guys have full hair.  There are a couple of minor cops with full hair but they are onlyt seen briefly and call Kojak "boss." His co-stars are either bald with ugly styling or receding hair. The moral of the story still is, if you want to be cool you have to be totally bald. You will never reach full cool potential with any hair on your head.

Petrocelli season 1 episode 3 --He defends a woman who murdered her husband, The plan is the insanity defense but can he drive her insane when the jury is watching? A tape recording of Grieg music  and a man in  a tuxedo is needed.


----------



## Droflet

Just finished off the last of *Hit Monkey*. What an odd hoot.


----------



## hitmouse

Droflet said:


> Just finished off the last of *Hit Monkey*. What an odd hoot.


I enjoyed it. Agree, a bit off the wall.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single episode of the old and obscure syndicated series _The O. Henry Playhouse_, from 1956.  As you'd assume, it's an anthology of half-hour adaptations of the works of that author.  As you might not assume, none of the episodes were based on his very famous stories, such as "The Gift of the Magi," "The Cop and the Anthem," "The Last Leaf," "The Ransom of Red Chief," and so on.  Anyway, this was was a Western called "The Reformation of Calliope."  









						The Reformation Of Calliope
					

The Reformation Of Calliope by O. Henry




					americanliterature.com
				




An actor playing O. Henry himself serves as a sort of host in each episode.  The famous O. Henry "twist" is that the semi-bad guy (with the unlikely first name of Calliope) takes the badge from the sheriff, after he knocks him out cold by grazing his head with a bullet, and pins it on himself so that his elderly mother, whom he hasn't seen in many years, will think he's a lawman instead of a crook.  It was OK.  The episode is in very good shape for a TV show that old.


----------



## AE35Unit

J-Sun said:


> That show never really did it for me for some reason until they added Aeryn and Crichton and spun-off _Stargate Atlantis_ which, equally mysteriously, I did like. But maybe I just never gave the Macgyver episodes enough of a chance.


Macgyver episodes?


----------



## Glaysher

AE35Unit said:


> Macgyver episodes?


Richard Dean Anderson played MacGyver before Colonel O'Neill.


----------



## Mark_Harbinger

I regularly re-watch episodes of _The West Wing_, both for my own enjoyment and to mentally 're-set' my dialogue-writing engine. It's like listening to classical music to relax.

On streaming services I most recently watched the _Peacemaker_ finale, of course. Fun show. One that is largely under the radar that I'd put writers onto is _Sex Lives of College Girls_—again, for the stellar dialogue.

On cable, I most recently watched the _Law & Order_ lineup ("SVU" is the only one that consistently mantains a high quality) and the latest _New Amsterdam_, which continues to be watchable but not as good as _The Resident_.


----------



## AE35Unit

Glaysher said:


> Richard Dean Anderson played MacGyver before Colonel O'Neill.


Ah, I've never watched McGyver


----------



## J-Sun

AE35Unit said:


> Ah, I've never watched McGyver


Sorry about not being clear. I never really got into that show, either, but I thought MacGyver was "pop culture" famous enough that everyone would get it by osmosis if not directly.


----------



## AE35Unit

J-Sun said:


> Sorry about not being clear. I never really got into that show, either, but I thought MacGyver was "pop culture" famous enough that everyone would get it by osmosis if not directly.


Oh I've heard of McGyver of course, I've just never sat and watched it and so didn't recognise the actor's name in Stargate


----------



## Pilot53

My last T.V show watched was Blake's 7 I've got the box DVD set. Had a B7 marathon past few nights.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Pilot, I finished watching my box set of Blake's 7 in around February. Really rather liked it.


----------



## pogopossum

Been watching _*Highlander, The Series *_for the first time in many years.
The morality is questionable. Chop a head, don't chop a head. If attacked chop it. Don't do it if there is any perverse morality to sparing even a murderer (particularly if it's a she and she's cute.)
However the regular cast is exceptional. The guest stars are intriguing. They included Joan Jett, Sheena Easton, Roddy Piper, Nia Peebles,Rae Dawn Chong, Ron Pearlman, Roger Daltry, Traci Lords, Wes Studi, Marion Cotillard and many others of comparable skills but less repute.
The continuity was a problem for me. There are threads, but generally the episodes are separate dramas. Guest stars generally do not repeat, (as is also the case with most dramas.) Of course the fact that they often lose their heads or are murdered by a head chopper also decreases their possibilities for longevity. Roger Daltry was such a character that they actually brought him back for a prequel flashback after he lost his head.
Anyway. Lately watching an episode has been my no brainer before bed relaxation.


----------



## Parson

I finished *1883** last night. (10 episodes) *This series was unrelentingly excellent and depressing*.  The cinematography was glorious. It portrayed the American Great Plains of 1883 in all of its vastness and harshness. The acting was the equal of any I've ever experienced. I was more than surprised at how well Faith Hill and Tim McGraw were able to carry their lead roles. The story was gritty. It was adult -- much more in the violence than with it's occasional dalliance with a bare bottom. It seemed quite true to life, but a little over the top because although each situation the series portrayed surely happened; having them happen to the same small wagon train strains the believability of the film. This last episode is the obvious ending for the story, but a review I read said that it made the reviewer wonder if *1883* was the year, or the number of tears each viewer shed by the end. 

Seriously recommended. But I would guess it's probably a bit too violent for anyone under 16 or so. 

(As you might guess, since this came out so excellently there is now talk about a few more episodes. Sigh! Given the state of affairs at the end this seems to be a recipe to tarnish these first 10 excellent episodes.)


----------



## Anthony Grate

Watched the episode of Knight Rider featuring the second appearance of KARR (looking much cooler in the two-tone paint).


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

"The Big Goodbye" episode of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_.  The way the holodeck recreates the world of hardboiled private eye fiction is nicely done, but the story (both inside and outside the holodeck) isn't much, and the way that the holodeck simulation becomes deadly doesn't seem plausible.


----------



## J-Sun

It was a few days ago and I wrote quite a long post but figured folks probably wouldn't want to read it so deleted it, but didn't get around to trying again until now. It was another episode of *Adam-12* and perhaps the best one: s1e17 "*Log 33*". As opposed to the way its usually handled in TV shows, the cops don't say "Yippee!" when they shoot someone and continue patrolling. In this, Reed (a rookie) and Malloy are having a quiet conversation while patrolling in the car when their windshield is shockingly starred by a sniper's bullet and, when they slam on the brakes, bail out, and Reed identifies the threat from the sniper's muzzle flash when he fires again and Reed shoots him, that covers exactly 20 seconds of our episode. The rest of the 25 minutes is taken up with Reed's reaction to killing someone (who turns out to be a 16-year-old boy) and other cops' interrogation of Reed as part of their investigation to determine if it was a justified shooting. Almost every line, action, and nuance of this is great and the happy medium between old-fashioned hardboiled stoicism and modern weepy emotionalism is, for me, perfectly achieved.

The actual last thing I watched was _*Chicago Fire/Chicago PD*_ which were good, too.



Victoria Silverwolf said:


> "The Big Goodbye" episode of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_.  The way the holodeck recreates the world of hardboiled private eye fiction is nicely done, but the story (both inside and outside the holodeck) isn't much, and the way that the holodeck simulation becomes deadly doesn't seem plausible.


If I remember right, it's just some sort of glitch or something? I don't remember the details but I remember, like you, not being satisfied with it. But then, holodeck/suite episodes aren't usually my favorites in general. (Though I did like the holodeck element of the (a?) Moriarty episode, I think.)


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek Discovery, episode whatever. Can't remember.


----------



## AE35Unit

Stargate SG1 series 2 episode 21 "1969"
Due to an accident the crew are sent back to '69 and when interrogated O'Neill calls himself James Kirk, and Teal'c is dressed up like Jimi Hendrix. Quite funny.


----------



## Anthony Grate

I tried watching the first episode of "Ozark" on Netflix, but it was clearly not going to be something that captured my interest. I'm growing tired of the severely flawed protagonist trope.


----------



## Mouse

Just watched The Monkees "The Monkees in Paris" ep (actually can't remember what the ep's called but it's something like that if it's not that). Hardly any dialogue, think they were fed up by that point. Starts with them saying all the eps are the same and crap, then they bugger off to Paris where they spend the whole time running away from women (all tracks, no dialogue), then they go back home. Very much like their film 'Head' in parts.


----------



## dask

Since season finales of All Creatures Great And Small, and Around The World In 80 Days it's been basically news and Jeopardy.


----------



## Droflet

Once again resaw season 1 of The Newsroom. If there is a better tv writer than Arron Sorkin I've blinked and missed him.


----------



## CupofJoe

Droflet said:


> Once again resaw season 1 of The Newsroom. If there is a better tv writer than Arron Sorkin I've blinked and missed him.


If you get a chance to see it I recommend *Sports Night*. It was his first TV show, a comedy about a cable sports show. It is sharp and funny.


----------



## Droflet

Thanks Joe, I'll look around for it.


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible Season 1  The Legend  - These episodes can be very funny--in this case a would-be fuhrer has a dummy dressed up as Martin Boorman to trick some old Hitler generals into following his plans for creating a new Reich. Martin Landau sneaks in and surprises the guy by taking his deception to a new level. The mind games they do are very amusing.


----------



## Parson

A National Geographic special on "The Real Black Panther." As expected, great photography but I found telling the tale in the first person for the black panther to be slightly off putting.


----------



## KGeo777

MCCLOUD: Season 3 episode 1 - The New Mexico Connection  -- Deputy Marshal McCloud finally returns to Taos (briefly)-we get to meet his other local officers but then he returns almost immediately to New York for a caper involving a talk show host who is anti-police and a hitman and a rock singer (who apparently was involved in an armed robbery).
This episode really echoes for today because it shows the media whipping up sentiments against the police and the police being affected by it.
There's also an antifa-style protest, "we've got to bring the system down!" 
I didn't realize McCloud was for gun control--he mentions a couple of times that if citizens weren't armed, New York would have the gun fatalities  rates of England, or at least of 1972.


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Viking Runestone*. Peter Stormare (Fargo) travels through Minnesota to learn the truth about a supposed Viking Runestone that would prove that descendants of Vikings discovered America well before Columbus.


----------



## Rodders

Josh.

All three series. Self deprecating humour at its finest. Surprising laugh out loud funny.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Outer Limits* *The Architects of Conspiracy.    *Guest staring Robert Culp . A group of Scientists  fearing where the Arms race will lead concoct a plan to take of their own(Cup) and turn him into an alien as mean of craving a narrative that the Earth to  about to be invaded . They're hoping the threat  of alien invasion will unite the  whole world.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Star Trek The Cage*   The first Star Trek Politics with Jefferey Hunter as Captain Christopher Pike . It still holds up pretty well and I liked Pike.


----------



## Anthony Grate

I caught the first episode of "Winning Time: The Rise of the Lakers Dynasty"

Not bad. I do wonder just how much creative license has been taken with these characters. Like, how accurate is it that Jerry West is just never happy with anything, or that Norm Nixon was a total douche? I understand that accuracy is NOT what they are going for here, but how much truth is there to some of what they're portraying. That's my question.


----------



## LostCosmonaut

BAYLOR said:


> *Star Trek The Cage* The first Star Trek Politics with Jefferey Hunter as Captain Christopher Pike . It still holds up pretty well and I liked Pike.


I need to watch that one again! I like the early beta version of Star Trek, with a couple of weird things---spikes on the tips of the nacelles, that weird laser cannon, Spock smiling---which would be dropped by the main start of the series. And as I learned the other day, we can all thank Lucille Ball for keeping _Star Trek_ going after executives passed on "The Cage."

The last episode I saw was "One," from the fourth season of _Star Trek: Voyager_---really the only TV show I watch these days. It was pretty good. When the ship has to pass through a dangerous space nebula, Seven of Nine is the only crewmember who can survive outside of stasis, and must face her fear of isolation as she navigates _Voyager_ all by herself. Some creepy moments and great character drama, adding another success to what may be the show's strongest season.

My friends and I have been methodically working our way through the whole series, since last February or so; previously, we'd done the same thing with all four seasons of _Enterprise_, which _may_ have involved singing along to "Faith of the Heart" in a college dorm lounge...


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

I'm still watching Mission Impossible, the fourth series which has Leonard Nimoy as Paris, however it loses Martin Landau and Barbara Bain. The only two continuous actors are Greg Morris and Peter Lupus. I love they actually do something that keeps you engaged.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Discovered 4Music (Freeview channel 30) is repeating Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Watched a dozen episodes or so and now they're ending the run at the conclusion of the 4th season, which is weird...


----------



## CupofJoe

thaddeus6th said:


> Discovered 4Music (Freeview channel 30) is repeating Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Watched a dozen episodes or so and now they're ending the run at the conclusion of the 4th season, which is weird...


Maybe they aren't fans of Dawn?


----------



## Droflet

Gotten into season 2 of Raised By Wolves. Still good.


----------



## thaddeus6th

CupofJoe said:


> Maybe they aren't fans of Dawn?


4Music bigwigs = vampires. Confirmed by infallible logic.


----------



## Anthony Grate

My wife was watching an episode of "The Crown", and I found myself tuning in as well. I'll never understand the fascination with "royals". I realize it's a cultural thing, but you would think people would see through that with a little reason, especially nowadays. But nope.

EDIT: Actually, nowadays I should expect that sort of thing to be worse, given our penchant for idolizing people for doing absolutely nothing (Paris Hilton, Kardashians, etc.). We're all doomed.


----------



## alexvss

Just watched the first episode of Netflix's *All of us are Dead*, a Korean series based on a webtoon. Its many deus ex machinas make it hard to swallow, but it's cool enough to make me gulp everything down and keep watching (couldn't resist the puns!).


----------



## Stephen Palmer

We watched Richard E. Grant's three books/travel programmes (currently on the iPlayer). Very entertaining.


----------



## dask

Big Sky


----------



## KGeo777

THE DARKROOM episode 1--haven't seen this since the early 80s. The first story is incredibly prophetic--it's about a tv newscaster (Robert Webber) who suspects a co-anchor is missing and replaced by an imposter. Soon he discovers that the network has found a way of capturing someone's physical appearance and voice and mannerism and programmed then into a box they call the Matrix which can then create virtual versions of people. Essentially Deep Fakes.
If he agrees to let them use his image and voice this way, he can go off and sail around the world. So he thinks. Also has John Randolph and Richard Anderson -- it felt like a SECONDS homage.


----------



## johndsal

Watching Tom Hardy in ‘Taboo’ again. ‘Peaky Blinders’ new season. ‘Vikings. Valhalla’ just finished.


----------



## AE35Unit

Chris Tarrant's Extreme Railways. 
Travelling the immense railway line from the south of Australia all the way to Darwin in the north. An epic journey.


----------



## KGeo777

Kojak: S1 E 4 - He takes on a trio of bank robbers and three mafia bosses. What do the 6 have in common? Full heads of hair of course. The pattern is holding. The only other good character with lots of hair is a fat police station character played the brother of Telly Savalas.

But when it comes to ego-stroking subliminal messages,
the second episode of Harry O has that beat. The middle-aged David Janssen is shuffling along a swimming pool when he passes a young woman in a bikini and instead of him turning around to check her out she is the one who turns around to check him out.


----------



## Rodders

I saw something called "Alma's Not Normal". Dark in places, but quite funny it has an upbeat ending. The cast was great and I really liked the main character. I hope there is a second series, but I think it worked really nicely as a stand alone.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Star Trek*   Episode *The Man Trap   *with the salt vampire which can change its appearance to look like anyone .


----------



## AE35Unit

*Crufts, best in show.*
A proper dog wins for once 
Good result!


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg

"The Black Seal," episode 6 of "Blackadder." That first series is a bit hit-and-miss, but I think it improves as it goes on. Blackadder slowly changes from the gormless idiot of the first episode to the far more interesting gormful idiot of the later series. I loved the montage of Edmund gathering the Six Most Evil Men in England.


----------



## hitmouse

Anthony Grate said:


> My wife was watching an episode of "The Crown", and I found myself tuning in as well. I'll never understand the fascination with "royals". I realize it's a cultural thing, but you would think people would see through that with a little reason, especially nowadays. But nope.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, nowadays I should expect that sort of thing to be worse, given our penchant for idolizing people for doing absolutely nothing (Paris Hilton, Kardashians, etc.). We're all doomed.


Yes it is odd, and I would say quite different to the Paris Hilton/Kardashian fan reaction.


My republican observations: The thing about the Queen is that she has basically always been there and there is a sense of continuity. She is older than 99% of the UK population, and was crowned long before most adults were born. More like a reassuring piece of the furniture than someone to idolise, though clearly some people do that. The majority of the population probably do not really care one way or the other but, I would hazard, find the Queen vaguely comforting, even if they do not think about it very much, and would probably have trouble rationalising it all if really pressed. I think the Queen sort of rises above casual thoughts about the future of the monarchy.  There is no doubt the rest of the royal family are diminished over the last few decades. It will be interesting to see how Charles gets on.


----------



## hitmouse

Stanley Tucci travelling around Sicily, eating nice food and drinking good wine, and generally just hanging out. Reminds me that I need a holiday.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Totally random old stuff on DVD:

Some episodes of _O. Henry Playhouse _(1956).  Not particularly memorable.

Some episodes of _Journey to the Unknown _(1968).  OK in a _Twilight Zone _kind of way, although some have no speculative element, and are more psychological suspense.  Mostly based on published stories, but not all.  Those I've read tell me the adaptations are rather loose.  Not bad, but the stories drag a bit, and a half-hour format rather than a full hour time slot might have been better.

All six episodes of _Masters of Science Fiction _(2007).  Nice production values in these adaptations of published stories.  Of those I've read, "The Awakening" (based on "The General Zapped an Angel" by Howard Fast) is very loosely adapted, and "The Discarded" (based on the story of the same title by Harlan Ellison) is very closely adapted, probably because Ellison co-wrote the teleplay (and has a brief appearance in it as an actor.)  Overall, the series is very dystopian, although "Jerry is a Man" has a happy ending, of sorts, as does "The Awakening."  The tales also tend to be somewhat preachy (particularly "The Awakening.")


----------



## johndsal

hitmouse said:


> Stanley Tucci travelling around Sicily, eating nice food and drinking good wine, and generally just hanging out. Reminds me that I need a holiday.


Great program. I keep asking the wife to cook the meals they show but get a blank stare back.


----------



## Rodders

I'm finding comfort in the IT Crowd at the moment. 

After then, I'm not sure what to do, telly wise. I might try to start getting into the audio books again.


----------



## thaddeus6th

The first episode of Caves od Androzani[sp], a Doctor Who serial. Forces TV (freeview 96) is airing them Monday to Thursday from 8.50pm to 10pm. Just seen Earthshock. I do prefer the Old Who cybermen.


----------



## Toby Frost

I watched the first season of *Space Force*. It's slightly better than I expected - ie quite good - and both Steve Carell and John Malkovitch are surprisingly funny and not irritating. I think it's at its best when it gets satirical: the scene before the committee, with its recognisable senators and protesters dressed as Offred (who have gone to the wrong event) is very funny. The budget must be absolutely vast, especially for a 30-minute sitcom.


----------



## KGeo777

Salvage 1 episode 3--this is the one with the bigfoot. 

Petrocelli -  remember the time Captain Kirk was accused of murder and has to be stopped from fleeing by a pair of bladerunners? It actually did happen. William Shatner is assumed to have killed Glenn Corbett (Zephram Cochrane himself)  and as he tries to flee he is stopped by two bladerunners (Morgan Paull and Harrison Ford).  In fact, Han Solo is the one who wrestles Kirk to the wall.


----------



## Vladd67

I remember Petrocelli his half-built house seemed to go up and down as the episodes were obviously shown out of order.


----------



## AE35Unit

Watching the athletics, World Championships, from Belgrade


----------



## paranoid marvin

thaddeus6th said:


> The first episode of Caves od Androzani[sp], a Doctor Who serial. Forces TV (freeview 96) is airing them Monday to Thursday from 8.50pm to 10pm. Just seen Earthshock. I do prefer the Old Who cybermen.




I think that the old Who version of pretty much everything was better. As I've mentioned previously, I think that it's a great shame that Jodie Whittaker wasn't able to take her turn as the Doctor in the 70s/early 80s when Who was at its peak in terms of scriptwriting and directing. I also think it's a shame that Sylvester McCoy didn't get a better crack at the whip, as he would have had far better material 10 years earlier; he should have been one of the great Doctors alongside Tom and Jon, but circumstances dictated otherwise.


----------



## Droflet

Just finished season 2 of Raised by Wolves. Freaky but still good.


----------



## Rodders

Binged The IT Crowd again. I adore that show. 

Not sure what to watch now. I was disappointed that neither Blake's 7 or The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy are not on BBC iPlayer. They are on Britbox though, but i'm loath to join yet another streaming service.


----------



## elvet

Yay! *Gardener's World* is back. 
Finished *Reacher* on Amazon. Nothing cerebral here, what I'd call binge entertainment. 
I started Season 1 of an older Australian Police procedural called *Homicide City*. I find these hold up ok, once you get used to the older technology/methodology. This one is more about the characters and the team.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Rodders said:


> Binged The IT Crowd again. I adore that show.
> 
> Not sure what to watch now. I was disappointed that neither Blake's 7 or The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy are not on BBC iPlayer. They are on Britbox though, but i'm loath to join yet another streaming service.




IPlayer seems to be more of a catch-up service these days. Of all the subscription services, Britbox beats pretty much all of them (if you like British tv). There are still a few glaring omissions (I, Claudius and Elizabeth R for example) but with the recent additions of the likes of Monkey, more episodes of Grange Hill and Rentaghost, and lots of fine Channel 4 drama movies the series seems to be going from strength to strength.


----------



## Rodders

I caved and joined Britbox

Blake's 7 was something that i was aware of as a kid, but I only ever watched a few episodes. It's been on my radar for a long time.

I've watched two episodes (The Way Back and Space Fall). While it is naturally dated, the story is quite adult and surprisingly well done. I'll watch episode 3 tonight.


----------



## johndsal

Rodders said:


> I caved and joined Britbox
> 
> Blake's 7 was something that i was aware of as a kid, but I only ever watched a few episodes. It's been on my radar for a long time.
> 
> I've watched two episodes (The Way Back and Space Fall). While it is naturally dated, the story is quite adult and surprisingly well done. I'll watch episode 3 tonight.


Ah yes. The cardboard Universe of Blake 7 but good fun all the same !


----------



## paranoid marvin

Rodders said:


> I caved and joined Britbox
> 
> Blake's 7 was something that i was aware of as a kid, but I only ever watched a few episodes. It's been on my radar for a long time.
> 
> I've watched two episodes (The Way Back and Space Fall). While it is naturally dated, the story is quite adult and surprisingly well done. I'll watch episode 3 tonight.




B7 is a brilliant series, and with one or two slight let-downs, it's consistently interesting. As I mentioned before, if I could choose to have only one of NetFlix, Prime or BB , it would definitely be BB.

Lots of other class acts on there as well as B7.


----------



## johndsal

paranoid marvin said:


> B7 is a brilliant series, and with one or two slight let-downs, it's consistently interesting. As I mentioned before, if I could choose to have only one of NetFlix, Prime or BB , it would definitely be BB.
> 
> Lots of other class acts on there as well as B7.


Trouble is with Britbox, it's a bit galling to think you have to pay again to watch programs that we've already paid for with the licence fee. Freeview has a lot of old stuff on the channels like Drama but no B7 so far


----------



## CupofJoe

johndsal said:


> Trouble is with Britbox, it's a bit galling to think you have to pay again to watch programs that we've already paid for with the licence fee. Freeview has a lot of old stuff on the channels like Drama but no B7 so far


Blake's 7 did the rounds on Forces TV, late last year. Zapped them all with the TiVo. Don' know if that is on Freeview but it is one of the basic channels on Virgin Media


----------



## Vladd67

Episode 1 of Quatermass from 1979, another gem from Britbox. The story is interesting but the acting is far worse than I remember. Sir John Mills is alright as Quatermass apart from his obsession about his granddaughter during the tv show. Simon MacCorkindale lurches from a stable sympathetic character to an ott nutter.


----------



## Av Demeisen

I'm almost done rewatching_ Russian Doll_ season 1 since I heard there will soon be a season 2. Still a very good show.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

More episodes of _Journey to the Unknown_.  Usually not very good, with stories that really drag and usually have predictable twists.


----------



## elvet

I just finished season 2 of *Starstruck. *Enjoyable, funny and at only 3 hours each season, quite bingeable. Not the caliber of Fleabag, but better than run of the mill rom-coms.


----------



## KGeo777

All three tv shows I watched made me think of current events

The Wild Wild West season 2 Night of the Infernal Machine - someone is blowing up judges and wants to wipe out the US Supreme Court. It is interesting that the person who is scheming to kill them was a theater persona--he makes a speech about not being seen as worthy for the court due to his background in theater rather than anything traditional.
I am just thinking how today's Supreme Court hearings are regarded as theater of the worst kind.

Mission Impossible Season 1: The Confession. This one really resonates for today. A rightwing senator is killed by a communist agent and they have to prevent a war from happening. The senator is presented as a little more of a bad guy than the communist agent--and after the trap is sprung, the senator says to the MI force that they are traitors--they are ensuring the enemy will subvert society. What would someone have thought in 1966 if they could step into today and read any headlines from swimming contests or Supreme Court hearings or cancel culture? It would be quite a shock.

Cannon season 1 episode 1: In this case the Vietnam war is in the background as a rural single mother has trouble coping after her husband was killed. Cannon has to find rodeo clowns who robbed a payroll and killed 4 people. There's a message in here about how the son having to look after the mother who is not too bright. It seems to me if she is living on a farm and looking after things she can't be that stupid but I have seen this trope before--the dumb rural homemaker.  Cannon is always accompanied by a tuba playing.


----------



## KGeo777

Kojak season 1 episode 5 - This time he seeks a serial killer who has bushy hair. This leads to him making jokes about his brother with the unkempt hair. He then interrogates a bushy-haired sculptor with relationship problems. But the other suspect is balding. After he shoots a bushy-haired killer who turns out to be a different creep (since there are lots of bushy-haired killers in Kojak's world) he clues in to the possibility the killer wears a wig. This leads to a scene where he has his brother and the other main cop with hair have to put on wigs that Kojak has in his desk. Everyone laughs at them for having too much hair. Kojak also puts on a wig but no one laughs.
And it turns out the balding guy is the killer who dons a wig before his kills. Why?
Obviously because only people with a lot of hair on their head are so evil.


----------



## Droflet

Just finished the final episode of Goliath season 4. Still a great show. Pity that's the last one. (or is it?)


----------



## Droflet

Just saw Halo s01e01. I'm not a gamer so I had no idea what I was going to see. My opinion, as a well read published author. WOW. I'll be awaiting the next episode, eagerly. Highly recommended.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A couple of more episodes of _Journey to the Unknown_.  Not so great.  One is pretty much *Psycho *without any killings and the mother/son relationship changed to husband/wife.


----------



## Rodders

Season 1 of Blake’s 7.

I’d only seen a few episodes when I was a kid and was expecting not to be overly entertained by it, but once you get past the effects and acting, it’s actually very good. It would do well with a BSG style reboot, I think. I’m enjoying it a lot, so on to series 2.

BTW, the Liberator is a great starship design and has not aged at all badly.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One episode of _Out of the Unknown_ (1971), included as an extra on a complete collection of _Journey to the Unknown _episodes.  Apparently, this was done just because there were 17 episodes, and they wanted to put three on each of six discs.  Anyway, "This Body is Mine" was about a scientist and his ambitious wife who swap the man's mind with that of a businessman, in order to get lots of money.  Suffice to say that this doesn't work out well.  Unlike the cinematic look of _Journey to the Unknown_, _Out of the Unknown_ looks like a television soap opera.


----------



## Toby Frost

Several episodes of the third season of _The West Wing_. It's very strange when you stop and think about it, and lurches from comedy to political drama to sentimentality, but it still entertains and has a weird charm. I find it interesting how a successful show could contain so little romance, physical action or even swearing. Occasionally, something dated will occur, which makes it all the more interesting. It's not much like anything else, except other Aaron Sorkin dramas.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I think some American shows can mix comedy and serious stuff very well (Scrubs and the Fresh Prince spring to mind).


----------



## Droflet

And MASH?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Very much enjoying a re-watch of Michael Wood's _Story Of England, _focusing on the village of Kibworth through two thousand years of history. On the iPlayer now, and highly recommended.


----------



## Zerth

I deleted my TV access over 10 years ago, and have not missed it.  It cost me almost $100 a month.  I thought about it and decided that I could buy 4-5 seasons of Tv, on DVD/Blu-Ray, each month, for the same price.

So the last Tv Ep. I watched was a Season 8 Futurama one.  I love Futurama, I am hoping it comes back.


----------



## KGeo777

I get calls from the internet service which also has tv and they always try to get me to sign up for tv or streaming and I keep saying I watch nothing new so I have no need for it. I haven't watched regular tv since the early 2000s and I watched Simpsons on tape and then on digital file but stopped watching that too.


----------



## KGeo777

Baretta season 1 episode 1 -- This show starts off very strongly. Quite an intense 50 minutes. They really knew how to make a show back then.

Also watched Mission Impossible season 1 : Action  -   Briggs is gone! He just disappeared.

The Wild Wild West season 2 Night of the Lord of Limbo  - This series started off strongly as a James Bond in the Old West show but seems to be drifting more and more into sci-fi. This involved time travel through meditation.


----------



## KGeo777

Columbo Season 4 Negative Reaction -- Dick Van Dyke is the killer. I may have seen it before but not in a long time. He goes into a homeless shelter and they think he's a bum. And he has to interview a motor vehicle driving instructor in his car and the guy pleads to be let out because he considers him a dangerous driver.


----------



## Droflet

Killing Eve, season 4. It's moving along nicely.


----------



## dask

The new Ken Burns documentary about Benjamin Franklin. Excellent.


----------



## Mr Cairo

Rewatching The Man from Atlantis a show I have noit seen since probably the late 70's early 80's its not holding up that well truth be told.


----------



## Rodders

Finished season 2 of Blake's 7 and now on to season 3, which has quite a different feel to it. The new comers are actually pretty good and I think I may like Tarrant a little more than Blake.


----------



## CupofJoe

dask said:


> The new Ken Burns documentary about Benjamin Franklin. Excellent.


Some of may favour series start "Ken Burns'..."
Many years ago they showed them on the BBC. I can remember watching Civil War, The West, Jazz and Baseball.


----------



## KGeo777

Mr Cairo said:


> Rewatching The Man from Atlantis a show I have noit seen since probably the late 70's early 80's its not holding up that well truth be told.


I used to watch that.
 Lucan the Wolf Boy was another forgotten genre effort.

Cliffhangers was fun to revisit especially since I was able to see the final episode which never aired in North America.


----------



## Astro Pen

Gogglebox. (at a friends house)
Interesting because there was some  really hammed up ghost hunting thing and the viewers seemed unable to tell obvious fakery from reality.


----------



## Vladd67

Astro Pen said:


> Gogglebox. (at a friends house)
> Interesting because there was some  really hammed up ghost hunting thing and the viewers seemed unable to tell obvious fakery from reality.


Sounds like my mum, the rubbish she has watched over the years and believed is embarrassing. Mind you she has always been a little gullible, at a recent family meal some how the the conversation turned to faking illness and she said, with much confidence,  that her kids never faked illness to get off school. My sister and I just looked at each other across the dinner table and just quietly ate our food.


----------



## Toby Frost

I'd love to go onto one of those ghost hunting shows with a sheet over my head and run around going "Whoo". Given how excited they get when the wind blows the curtains, they'd probably pop.


----------



## Rodders

I can’t stand any TV like that.

There’s a great Jimmy Carr joke that goes along the lines of “there’s an easy way to find out if your house is haunted. It isn’t “. 

well I thought it was funny.


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible season 1 - The Train. Briggs is back! I guess he took a vacation last episode.
Good tricks in this--always makes me laugh when they pull so much BS to get the scheme and yet they run into unexpected problems which makes it more suspenseful.

Kojak season 1 Requiem for a Cop -- this is a really good series. 

Starsky and Hutch  pilot. Been a long time since I watched this show.


----------



## Astro Pen

KGeo777 said:


> Mission Impossible season 1 - The Train. Briggs is back! I guess he took a vacation last episode.
> Good tricks in this--always makes me laugh when they pull so much BS to get the scheme and yet they run into unexpected problems which makes it more suspenseful.
> 
> Kojak season 1 Requiem for a Cop -- this is a really good series.
> 
> Starsky and Hutch  pilot. Been a long time since I watched this show.


Out of time warp curiosity, what year is it currently in Canada?


----------



## paranoid marvin

Mindhunter. Found this series on Netflix, and it really is quite different from much of the stuff out there. 2 FBI agents set out to explore the minds of serial killers. Apparently it's based on a true story.  Fells a bit like the X-Files, but with no aliens and pretend monsters substituted for real-life serial killers. It can be quite harrowing in places, but is very well acted and has a certain style to the way it is presented. Definitely worth checking out from amongst the seemingly continuous supply of new serials found on NF.


----------



## KGeo777

Astro Pen said:


> Out of time warp curiosity, what year is it currently in Canada?


I ended on 1975 but tonight I am not sure what the year will be. Whether it is 1972 or 2022 we can't escape the Trudeaus.


----------



## worldofmutes

We’ve been watching Knightfall.


----------



## Droflet

Finished the second ep of Moon Knight. I am intrigued. I have not read the comics or know much about this show but it's starting to hook me.


----------



## paranoid marvin

To Serve Them All My Days. What a tremendous tv series this is. The Beeb over the years have done some brilliant adaptations of novels, and this is up there with the best. The story of a Welsh miner's son who decides to take a job in a public boys' school after being invalided out of WW1. And a tremendous part played by Frank Middlemass as the head teacher who takes young man under his wing.


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Strain.*
A not bad vampire/virus outbreak series


----------



## Rodders

A few more Blake's 7 episodes and i'm now up to season 4, episode 10. I'll leave the final 3 episodes and binge them at the weekend,.

Now watching the BBC adaptation of The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. This hasn't aged at all in my opinion and it remains just brilliant. Enjoying it very much and i'll watch the movie afterwards, i think. (It isn't as good but i still think it's great fun and enjoyable.) I do hope that someone revisit the Guide.


----------



## Parson

Started something new *"The Chosen"* first two episodes. This is a historical novelization of the ministry of Jesus. This is the kind of thing that I normally am very leery about. Either the story leaves the Biblical story as something like mere illusions, or it follows the Bible very closely and everything comes out very wooden (might also be a case of poor production values and inferior acting). But so far this series avoids both those pitfalls in an immensely satisfying way. The story is interesting and plausible, while remaining very true to the history of the text. The acting is first rate. I'll watch a lot more of this before I pass final judgment, but right now this is the best movie about the life of Jesus and his times that I've ever seen. (And of course I've seen a lot of them.)


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One episode of *Star Trek:  The Next Generation*.

"Yesterday's Enterprise" has the previous model of the starship encounter the present one via a "time rift" that sends it twenty-two years into the future.  This changes the present, so that the Federation is now losing a war with the Klingons.  (The old ship attempted to defend a Klingon outpost from an attack by Romulans, which led to a peace treaty between the Federation and the Klingons.)  The new version of Picard, going only by Guinan's unexplained knowledge that reality has changed, has to decide whether to send the old ship back to its own time, to restore the present, at the cost of almost certain doom for all aboard the previous starship.  Confused?  Yeah, time travel stories will do that.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

Watched the first episode of *The Man from U.N.C.L.E.    *A bit dated, however plenty of action.


----------



## Rodders

I finished THHGTTG and loved it. To me it hadn't aged at all and outside of the radio drama, it is the best version. Very clever writing and the use of language is brilliant. I really enjoyed this. 

Finally finished Blake's 7. Again, a brilliant piece of TV. I missed Zen and the Liberator in the fourth series but it was everything i wanted it to be. Awesome stuff.

I also watched the second series of Space Force. It was bad.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Rodders said:


> I finished THHGTTG and loved it. To me it hadn't aged at all and outside of the radio drama, it is the best version. Very clever writing and the use of language is brilliant. I really enjoyed this.
> 
> Finally finished Blake's 7. Again, a brilliant piece of TV. I missed Zen and the Liberator in the fourth series but it was everything i wanted it to be. Awesome stuff.
> 
> I also watched the second series of Space Force. It was bad.



My favourite lines from HHGTTG

"It's unpleasantly like being drunk."

"What's so unpleasant about being drunk?"

"Ask a glass of water."

And

"Hurry up, or you'll be late."

"Late for what?"

"What's your name?"

"Dent. Arthur Dent."

"Well Dentarthurdent, _late _as in the late Arthur Dent. It's a kind of threat."

And

"Six pints of bitter, the world's about to end."

"Oh yes sir, nice weather for it. Going to the match this afternoon?"

"No, no point."

"Foregone conclusion then, eh, Arsenal without a chance?"

"No, it's just the world's about to end."

"Oh, yes sir, so you said."

"Lucky escape for Arsenal if it did."

Ford looking puzzled "No, not really."



Douglas Adams was a true genius and sadly missed.


----------



## Rodders

So many wonderful lines.

I suspect that if someone asked you what it is to be British, sit them down and show them this. They'll get it.


----------



## Rodders

I'm halfway through something called Utopia. It's been on my radar for a while, but this is the first time i've looked for it. It's a bit violent, but quite good fun.


----------



## Glaysher

Rodders said:


> I'm halfway through something called Utopia. It's been on my radar for a while, but this is the first time i've looked for it. It's a bit violent, but quite good fun.


My youngest son got us all to watch it recently.  It is quite good.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Strain


----------



## Rodders

Finished the first season of Utopia this morning. That was some twisty turny shizzle right there. I'll start the second season tonight.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Its Me or the Dog *with cynologist Victoria Stillwell.
She knows her stuff!


----------



## AE35Unit

*Star Trek, Centre Seat , *a history of Star Trek right from the very beginning with Lucille Ball. As Spock would say, Fascinating!


----------



## AE35Unit

*Star Trek, the Mantrap *(1966)
Going through all the star trek shows, starting with TOS


----------



## Foxbat

I’ve been watching all 3 seasons of the 1960’s Batman TV series and thoroughly enjoying them. I bought them in a Blu Ray boxed set a few years back - complete with Batmobile toy. Loving revisiting this part of my childhood


----------



## elvet

I PVR'd the Belgian (original) version of *Professor T.* on PBS. It was 3 seasons, and just watched the last this week. I thought it was excellent, not just because I love police procedurals, but also the way it portrayed Jasper's mental illness. At first, the little humorous vignettes, interspersed with flashbacks made little sense at the start, but there was an overall pattern that evolved and became resovled in the last few episodes. I thought it was brilliantly done.


----------



## AE35Unit

The next episode of ST:TOS , Where No Man Has Gone Before, features Gary Lockwood, who played Frank Poole in 2001 a Space Odyssey


----------



## Rodders

I've been watching Mum. Very sweet and quite funny. I've two episodes left and then I'll go to Season 2 of Utopia over the weekend.


----------



## AE35Unit

More ST :TOS.


----------



## Parson

Continuing to Enjoy *Ted Lasso* second season episode 3.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

We got some DVD's that are called _Lost TV_.  Each volume (three in total) collects three failed pilots for American television series.  The first volume:

_Barefoot in the Park_ (1969):  Based on the Neil Simon play of the same name.  Very light romantic comedy about newlyweds.  The plot of this episode:  They buy a mattress.  This pilot failed, as noted, but it later became a short-running series with an entirely different cast.  (The newlyweds were changed from white to African-American.)

_Octavius and Me _(1962):  Eccentric comedy about an older couple who wander around in their mobile home, which has all kinds of automated gadgets to produce slapstick effects.  The pilot takes place in a trailer park.  The plot:  A handsome golf pro shows up and threatens to win the affections of a neglected young wife.

_Joan of Arkansas_ (1958):   Goofy sitcom in which a computer selects a dental technician as the "most average American" and thus the best person to send to the Moon.  The plot is just the premise.  Lots of shocked reactions from the science/government types that the computer selected a woman.

It's easy to see why these never became series.


----------



## hitmouse

Watched the first 3 episodes of *Lupin* on Netflix. Terrific inverted detective thriller, with the crook-as-hero. 
Recommended , but watch in subtitled French rather than dubbed.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The second volume of _Lost TV_:

_Mr. Kingston _(1964):  Peter Graves has the title role as the chief executive officer of a luxury liner.  Walter Pidgeon is the captain.  The plot concerns the princess of a fictional European nation on her way to the USA.  At first it seems there's a scheme to steal her valuable jewels, but it's really a plot, led by a distant relation/former fiancé (!) to assassinate the princess and take over the country.  As you might be able to tell, the story is complex and confusing.  Watch for James Doohan in a tiny role as an officer on the bridge.

_The Advance Man _(1951):  The title refers to the main character's job, arranging for appearances of the circus for which he works.  The plot deals with somebody associated with the circus passing counterfeit money, leading to murder.

_Chicago 2-1-2 _(1957):  Documentary-like account of the activities of an investigator for the Chicago Fire Department.  The plot deals with an arsonist working for a junkyard dealer working some sort of insurance scam.   Similar to _Naked City _or _Dragnet_, and filmed on location.


----------



## Judderman

Better Call Saul is back! Season 6 Episode 1. 
Sadly it is the last season, but will be looking forward to this each week. A brilliant show. As well as great stories and acting there is obviously a lot of thought going into the camera work, lighting and details.


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek TOS: Amok Time in which Spock kills Kirk during the Pohn Farr ritual...


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible season 1 "Shock" -- Briggs goes undercover.
I think he has one episode left. Peter Lupus gets a little more to do than normal--he has to deal with kids who stumble upon their hide out. Vic Perrin, the voice of the Controller from the Outer Limits plays an MIF psychiatrist.

Hawkins "Murder in Movieland"  In the pilot Strother Martin is always with James Stewart but here he goes out on his own and gets beat up by a "sissy." Melodramatic court room antics but once again the presence of Stewart is what lifts beyond a standard tv experience.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The third and final volume of _Lost TV_:

_The Affairs of Peter Chambers _(1959):  Private detective series based on a character from magazines, books, and radio.









						Pete Chambers
					

Created by Henry Kane Pseudonyms include Anthony McCall, Kenneth R. McKay & Mario J. Sagola (1918-88) PETER CHAMBERS is a swingin’ kinda guy, who started life referring to himself as a &#…




					thrillingdetective.com
				




The plot deals with fur thefts and murder.  Pretty standard private eye stuff, but the narrative style is unusual.  When a scene ends, the lighting fades to black except on Chambers, who talks directly to the viewer.  The lights go back up, revealing a new scene.

_Assignment:  Mexico _(1956):  An American travel agent in Mexico City does undercover work for the Mexican police.  (The back of the DVD box claims she's a CIA agent, but there's no hint of this in the episode.)  The plot involves a crime lord planning to kill his wife for ratting on him, and hiring another guy to pretend to be him in order to throw the cops off the scent.  Our heroine figures out the deception because the crime lord is a health nut, and the guy imitating him smokes, drinks, and eats meat!

_Beach Patrol _(1959):  Cops work with the chief of a lifeguard station.  (Don't picture a guy in swim trunks sitting at the top of a wooden tower watching the ocean.  This is a guy in full uniform in an office.)  The plot involves the murder of a crime lord, plotted by his girlfriend and some other guy.  He gets shot while out fishing at night and the killer tosses the gun overboard.  In a weird plot twist, the woman goes scuba diving to pick up the gun so she can blackmail the killer.  It's kind of like _Baywatch _without the cheesecake and beefcake; the cops wear full suits, ties, and hats while patrolling the beach.


----------



## Rodders

Finished Mum, which was quite a nice comedy and would probably benefit from a rewatch. 

Now on to season 2 of Utopia.


----------



## KGeo777

Shaft the series episode 1 -
They make him more establishment friendly in here compared to the movies. He wears a suit and gives chocolate-coated cherries to the police file clerk with a sick mother.
Robert Culp is one of the judges in a star chamber who take criminals freed in appeal and waste them. His wife is in an asylum after a rape. He pretends to be a bleeding heart liberal lawyer--it is interesting though that his daughter complains that she can't walk to school on her own alone. He's adamant the streets are too dangerous for a 10-year-old child to walk alone to school.
Since his wife was raped--this is his motivation for being overly protective.
Today--I don't think I ever see kids walking alone from school unless they are teenagers. 


 Police Woman has the casting rule that all women have  blander makeup than the star, and Kojak has to be the coolest bald guy in town, so with Shaft--all his white co-stars are a lot shorter than him  (Richard Jaeckal is the bad guy cop). There are a couple of black guys in it and they are as tall as him or taller.
If you are a whitey, you are a shorty next to Shaft.
Also, I did not know that the biggest pimp in New York in 1973 was a blond guy who dresses  like a black one.
You see him from a distance and you think-oh he's Puerto Rican, and then you see him take his hat off and it's a poor man's Malcolm McDowell.


----------



## Droflet

Star Trek TOS. Patterns of Force. Kirk and Spock battle against Nazis. A good one.


----------



## Oochillyo

hey everyone how are you all 

I haven't really been watching many shows recently, just Snooker a few films and Doctor Who on IPlayer 

Doctor Who surely counts and I've been watching lots of Classic Who recently (very proud of going through many stories in such a short time) and thoroughly enjoying it  

Currently watching The Underwater Menace from Classic Doctor Who with The Second Doctor 

Regards - Declan Sargent


----------



## Rodders

Nice, Declan. I've been meaning to go back and binge the classic Doctor Who stories. I've been accruing a lot of TOIL at work. Perhaps i'll take a week off and have a super binge...


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek TOS:The Deadly Years
Strange radiation exposes the command crew of the Enterprise to the effects of rapid aging.


----------



## Rodders

I finished Utopia. Very enjoyable and very clever. Well worth watching. I noticed there's an "Amazon Original" of Utopia now. I may watch it later. 

Now on to Big Train for some mindless nostalgia.


----------



## Parson

Season 2 episode 2 of *The Chosen*, (Amazon Prime) --- This maybe the best episodic television I've ever witnessed. Anyone who has a knowledge of the Bible (and a lot of those who don't) will be absolutely mesmerized by this well constructed, well acted, and thoughtful series. (I'm already looking at the Apostle Peter differently, quite an accomplishment given my lifetime of study.)


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek TOS, season 2, Patterns of Force.
The crew of the Enterprise visits a planet dominated by a Nazi culture and at war with its planetary neighbor.


----------



## Rodders

Season 2 of Dead Pixels. A bit vulgar, but good fun.

Now watching “Back” I really like David Mitchell and Robert Webb, so this should be my kind of thing.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West season 2 The Night of the Feathered Fury  - clever Goldfinger-inspired story. Victor Buono seeks a device containing the philosopher's stone which turns metals to gold. They even do the gold-painted girl (though it doesn't make sense--is she made of metal?).

Petrocelli season 1 episode 5 "A Life for a Life"   Suddenly he is building his house in a completely different location from before. It was a desert now it is in a forested area.


SWAT season 1 episode 2 A Coven of Killers. Sal Mineo as a Charles Manson type and William Windom as a leftwing underground newspaper publisher. Steve Forrest has some memorable lines --"he and I were friends while you three were still figuring out which end of the crayon is up."
When he gets taken off the case he says: "Don't turn me into a gelding!"  
and "after he blows their minds with drugs he'll program them into satanic slaves and killers."


----------



## thaddeus6th

If we count stuff on DVD then episode 3 of City of Death. Ah, good Doctor Who. 

Before the dark times. Before the retcon. A more sophisticated script, from a more civilised age.


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek TNG, Symbiosis


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three random episodes of _The Carol Burnette Show_ from the 1960's and 1970's.  Very broad comedy expertly executed.


----------



## paranoid marvin

thaddeus6th said:


> If we count stuff on DVD then episode 3 of City of Death. Ah, good Doctor Who.
> 
> Before the dark times. Before the retcon. A more sophisticated script, from a more civilised age.




Ah yes a Douglas Adams episode. Douglas Adams, Bob Baker, Terrance Dicks, Robert Holmes and Terry Nation; we shall not see their like again. You don't need big budgets or high tech special effects, and it doesn't really matter who the actors are playing the Doc or companions; what you need are imaginative script writers and a competent director.


----------



## Wreath

snowpirece 3x2
walking dead 10x22
moon knight 1x5


----------



## Oochillyo

hey Wreath how are you 

Welcome to the Forum  there's lots to see and be a part of here so go explore I'm sure you'll find something you'll like, those are some cool shows might have to check out Moon Knight if its related to the character of the same name right 

Last Television Episode I watched not sure, been a bit of a blur recently does Snooker count (in a way I think since its like multiple parts long and they make films ect out of it so in a way ha  ) its been awesome these past few days so that's my answer I am giving for this section of the Forum but I mainly wanted to Welcome Wreath and say Happy First Day of The Month to everyone 

Happy First Day of The Month Wreath and everyone else hope its a great Month for all of you 

Take care everyone 

Regards - Declan Sargent


----------



## Guttersnipe

"Need to Know," an episode of 1985's The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Wreath

Oochillyo said:


> hey Wreath how are you
> 
> Welcome to the Forum  there's lots to see and be a part of here so go explore I'm sure you'll find something you'll like, those are some cool shows might have to check out Moon Knight if its related to the character of the same name right
> 
> Last Television Episode I watched not sure, been a bit of a blur recently does Snooker count (in a way I think since its like multiple parts long and they make films ect out of it so in a way ha  ) its been awesome these past few days so that's my answer I am giving for this section of the Forum but I mainly wanted to Welcome Wreath and say Happy First Day of The Month to everyone
> 
> Happy First Day of The Month Wreath and everyone else hope its a great Month for all of you
> 
> Take care everyone
> 
> Regards - Declan Sargent


thxs this is my new time here yes moon knight is the character from the comics and im a long time star wars fan


----------



## Alex The G and T

Stumbled into a marathon of first-season _Beverly Hillbillies_, this afternoon. (1962)
The parental household never had a TV, throughout the 60's.

Any episodes of this series I saw were much later reruns from later years, when the tech for putting moving pictures in archive were much less Primitive.

The image quality is terrible; but the writing; albeit the same kitsch as it ever became, is fresh and brilliant, compared to the later episodes..


----------



## Droflet

*Alice in Borderland.* Japanese series based on the graphic novel. Uneven pacing didn't sit well with me but when the action started it was overwhelmingly frenetic. Not my cup of saki. I did not continue with the series.


----------



## KGeo777

Police Woman season 1 episode 5--well, the pattern is broken. They decided not to make the women look bland in order to appease Angie Dickinson's ego as they did with previous episodes. Could be because Rhonda Fleming was the guest star pulling rank and Angel Tomkins was hard to make ugly--or maybe it is because the latter is a nymphomaniac due to a trauma who will sleep with anyone, even Jack Riley.
And since we learn Fleming lied about her rape--blaming a black gardener---turns out she was just upset about her daughter's wedding and cut her hair off and needed an excuse so she wouldn't be considered nuts, Angie still ends looking the best. Pat Morita guest stars as a porn photographer.


----------



## KGeo777

HUNTER series pilot 1984 -- Been many a moon since I watched this series. I had forgotten about Fred Dryer completely but not Stepfanie Kramer.
I can see he was picked for being somewhat reminiscent of Clint Eastwood. She reminds me of Suzanne Pleshette in appearance but not manner. The story of the first show is not well-written  but I hear it improved into the third season and it lasted a long time. I may jump ahead to see what it's like. I don't remember watching it often.


----------



## Parson

Moving toward the end of season one of *Tehran*. This is a very gripping and interesting spy story. I think that the story is spoken mostly in Farsi, some in Hebrew, and some in English gives a very true feel. --- I don't mind reading the subtitles at all.


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek TNG: Season 6 ep. 4, 'Relics', in which Scotty is found in a crashed pod on the outside of a _Dyson Sphere _


----------



## KGeo777

I remember that one fondly.
The Dyson Sphere was a neat idea I had never heard of before. I wish they had beamed down and explored it.

They re-created the original bridge quite effectively-- they did it again more recently for an exhibit and William Shatner was checking it out.

I watched (half-heartedly) an episode of Creepshow the series - Night of the Living Late Show.  I only checked it out because it featured the 1972 film HORROR EXPRESS in sequences where people enter the movie and interact with characters. The interaction is very cheap (although they find a reasonable lookalike for Sylvia Tortosa) and it's more of a comedy than anything horrific.  There's no horror at all except for the production values. I am so shocked how amateurish series like this look now--despite having a corporate brand name series title--it felt like it was filmed in someone's living room and they grabbed a couple of people off the street to star in it. It is almost like cinema karaoke.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Broadcast TV?   *The Eurovision Song Contest*. Mika's performance made me cry and and Ukraine won with a massive public vote.  Probably the last broadcast TV (i.e. not on DVD) that I will watch till Eurovision next year.   It took us 20 minutes to cable the receiver into the screen and find the remotes so we could watch it.  I was surprised to find the batteries on the receiver's remote still worked.


----------



## KGeo777

Harry O season 1 episode 3 Guardian at the Gate

Barry Sullivan's dog is (temporarily) poisoned and Harry is hired to find out who did it.
Sullivan is hated by everyone because of his mean attitude and after he drives out his daughter Linda Evans from his insulting words, he
is alone with Harry who asks him, with David Janssen's typical underplayed surprise,

"you want me to make you lunch? Why don't you do it yourself?"

"I have never been interested in developing petty skills."

And then, when a guy who is running for office confronts Sullivan with the intent of killing him (although he admires him as a great architect)
he says to Sullivan,  "I believe man's only excuse for living is to shake the world,"

Unimpressed and oblivious to the death threats, Sullivan replies, "Wrong. Man's only excuse for living is to create the world. Shaking it is the province of politicians and other psychopaths."


----------



## Droflet

*The Man Who Fell to Earth*. I've seen the first two episodes and I've found it to be intriguing. An alien lands on Earth to complete 'the mission'. He has no social skills whatsoever but is kept out of trouble by a struggling single mother. I'll continue to watch and let you know if it gets better or turns into another train wreck.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The first four episodes of _The Lieutenant _(1963-1964), a one-season series created by Gene Rodenberry.  Gary Lockwood stars in the title role of a young Marine Corps officer.

"A Million Miles from Clary" -- The Lieutenant has an old friend assigned to his unit.  The buddy (Bill Bixby) turns out to be a goldbricking malingerer who manipulates his friendship with the officer, threatening the discipline of the unit.  Complicating matters is the fact that the old pal's father is dying.

"Cool of the Evening" -- Out on the town one night, the Lieutenant helps a woman (Kathryn Hays) being accosted by a man.  To his shock, she accuses him of being the attacker, in order to keep a secret of her own.  Although she doesn't press charges, the scandal threatens to destroy his career.

"The Proud and the Angry" -- The Lieutenant goes undercover as a new recruit to find out if a drill instructor (Rip Torn) is the brutal sadist some accuse him of being.   And who has been making anonymous phone calls to the DI's wife, accusing him of infidelity?

"The Two Star Giant" -- A clerical error winds up making the Lieutenant a temporary aide to a General (Neville Brand) who is summoned to Washington to defend his policies.  As a subplot, the Lieutenant is dating the daughter of a Colonel who uses her father's rank to get her way.

It's a pretty good dramatic series, and all the guests stars listed above do a fine job.  Made with the co-operation of the Marine Corps, it's obviously got a pro-military point of view, but it doesn't come across as propaganda.


----------



## AE35Unit

Droflet said:


> *The Man Who Fell to Earth*. I've seen the first two episodes and I've found it to be intriguing. An alien lands on Earth to complete 'the mission'. He has no social skills whatsoever but is kept out of trouble by a struggling single mother. I'll continue to watch and let you know if it gets better or turns into another train wreck.


Episodes? Its a film


----------



## Glaysher

AE35Unit said:


> Episodes? Its a film


Now also a tv series

The Man Who Fell to Earth (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## hitmouse

*Trapped* series 1 on Prime. About 4 episodes in. Really gripping Icelandic murder mystery. A human torso is pulled from the sea at the same time as a ferry from Denmark docks at a remote port, which is cut off from the rest of the country by terrible weather. Only 3 cops in the town, no prospect of reinforcements, and everyone seems to have something to hide. 
Very well shot, atmospheric, and a bit different from the scandi-noir stuff that was big about 10 years ago. Recommended.


----------



## Bramandin

*Undone* is something that I need to start over from the beginning.  It's rotoscoped and gets very surreal.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more episodes of _The Lieutenant_:

"To Take Up Serpents" -- The Lieutenant has to undergo training on a fighter jet, and gets sick on his first flight.  Does his fear of flying make him a coward?  Pretty simple story, with lots of stock footage of jets zooming around.  Notable for a cameo by real World War Two flying ace "Pappy" Boyington.

"A Touching of Hands" -- The Lieutenant offers some innocent friendship to the bored and lonely wife of a fellow officer, and the rumors start flying.  Almost a feminist episode at times, although the Lieutenant has to force the wife to witness what a tough job her husband has so she'll see her own problems aren't as bad, so she won't leave him.  Barbara Bain steals the show as another Marine wife, openly flirting with the Lieutenant and spreading the gossip.  Funny scene at the very end where she says to him "The least you could do is offer a lady a ride" and he wordlessly hands her a broom.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Lucy Worsley's programmes about the Romanov family. Really good.


----------



## AE35Unit

Glaysher said:


> Now also a tv series
> 
> The Man Who Fell to Earth (TV series) - Wikipedia


Hmm, I wasn't aware of the remake


----------



## paranoid marvin

Well this is a new experience; having to actually wait for the next episode to be released so I can watch it. No, I'm not allowed to binge watch the last season of Better Call Saul; and do you know what? It's a good thing. I'm actually savouring each episode as I watch it, knowing I've got several days before the next one, and then the anticipation waiting for it to be released. This is how tv used to be _all the time, _and the release of shows in box sets from their premiere is perhaps not the best way to do it.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

More episodes of _The Lieutenant_:

"Instant Wedding" -- The Lieutenant reluctantly agrees to keep an eye on the fiancée of a buddy in the Navy while he's busy with naval stuff; in particular, to keep an old boyfriend away from her.  He inadvertently gives her the idea of marrying her fiancé immediately, before he's shipped off to Okinawa.  After a mad scramble to arrange the wedding, both prospective bride and groom have second thoughts.  Quite a bit of comedy in this episode, which is unusual for the program, although there's also drama, and a twist ending.

 "Alert!" -- The Lieutenant's unit is shipped out on what seems to be a genuine combat mission.  He is forced to deny liberty to a sergeant whose wife is undergoing a very dangerous pregnancy.  The mission also threatens his relationship with a rich woman who wants more of his time and attention.

"The Art of Discipline" -- The Lieutenant has ten days to whip a slovenly platoon into shape.  Because the men disliked their previous lieutenant, he starts off as a Nice Guy, listening to their suggestions.  This seems to work at first, but his immediate superior chews him out for this approach, and proves to him that he needs to demand, rather than ask, for obedience.

"The Alien" -- I mentioned the immediate superior above, a Captain played by Robert Vaughn in a semi-regular role.  This is his episode, for the most part.  It seems he used to be married (we're not told if he's widowed or divorced) and he and his wife applied to adopt a Korean War orphan some time ago.  Thanks to bureaucratic foul-ups, the kid just now shows up.  As a bachelor, he can't adopt the boy (this is 1963, remember) so the child will be sent back to Korea after 90 days.  In an attempt to keep the kid, he asks a woman to marry him, even though he admits he doesn't love her.  Up to now, Vaughn has been good as a no-nonsense, demanding officer.  This episode gives him a chance to show a different side.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And four more:

"Gone the Sun" -- A Private tosses what he thinks is an empty box of grenades into a fire, but it still has one inside, killing himself and wounding others.  The Lieutenant has the unhappy task of escorting the body and effects to the dead man's home town, which is also his own.  This leads to confrontations with the bitterly angry father of the deceased and arguments with the Lieutenant's father, a newspaper editor, who is much less pro-military than his son.

"To Set It Right"  -- The Lieutenant has to deal with racial hatred between a white Corporal and a black Private.  It seems this episode was not shown during the series' original run.  Lots of folks from _Star Trek _show up on this series, and this one is notable for "introducing" (as the credits say) Nichelle Nichols.

"Tour of Duty" -- The Lieutenant has temporary duty with the Shore Patrol.  He lets a fellow Marine (Ricardo Montalban) who was arrested for fighting go free, because he's just back home after two years and wants to see his wife.  In fact, the wife was killed in an automobile accident just a couple of days ago and Montalban is out to kill the man he holds responsible.  Subplots include a civilian impersonating an officer (comic Louis Nye) and a drunk sailor (Bobby "Boris" Pickett, best known for singing "The Monster Mash") who can't remember where he lives with his wife.

"Lament for a Dead Goldbrick" -- A Private drowns during night patrol and an investigating board has to determine if The Lieutenant was negligent.  Complicating matters is a reporter (Robert Duvall) with a grudge against officers who is out to blame the Lieutenant.

Strong episodes, and you can see that the series often has fine guest stars.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West - season 2 The Night of the Tartar -the comedy has really been cranked up this season. The first 15 episodes were "James Bond in the Old West" style--but this season it is more comical. John Astin is a Russian oligarch I guess.

Mission Impossible Season 2 - The Slave - a two-parter. Complicated but came together in a fascinating way. I miss Briggs but Phelps is more involved in the story. I haven't watched the last episode of season 1 so I have one last unseen Briggs episode down the road.


----------



## Toby Frost

I watched the first two episodes of *Stranger Things*. Overall, I thought it was very good.

It feels as if someone cut up The Goonies, ET, Twin Peaks, Aliens, Hellraiser, Firestarter and half a dozen other 1980s films and stuck them back together to make this. In a way, I felt that the historical accuracy/nostalgia distracted from the quality of the actual programme. However, it's a good story and well-made.


----------



## JunkMonkey

An episode I don't remember the name of from _Andromeda_ season 3 and _The Dauphin_ from season 2 of _Start Trek TNG_.

I started watching both these shows around the same time with my son.  It's been strange watching them mutate.  When  _Andromeda_  started I was impressed by its SF chops.  Some of the story telling furniture was very SF literate and it was laying down a slow evolving story arc.  TNG on the other hand felt like the usual problem of the week TV 'space show'.

By season 3 _Andromeda_  has gone all floppy and forgotten the giant menace they spent so much time setting up in season 2.  It's getting preachy and... well, just dull.  

_The Dauphin_ on the other hand wasn't exactly mould-breaking stuff but confidently let one of the lesser regular characters (Ensign Crusher) come to the fore, and had a few good jokes, and writing that managed to sell a story that wouldn't have been out of place in a 50's SF mag without getting mawkish or gooey.   Number One Son  was outraged by the characters repeatedly not eating the chocolate mouse but was mollified by the presence of Woopie Goldberg's Guinan. (I think he has a bit of a fanboy crush on her.)  This episode came directly after the better than average _The Measure of a Man_ episode where the rights / sentience of the android character Data are thrashed out.


----------



## KGeo777

SWAT - episode 3 Death Carrier - a sniper  connected to a model (her boyfriends keep getting shot) is on the loose and Street (Robert Ulrich) goes plainsclothes as her boyfriend to lure him out. The guy playing the sniper had a good silent acting scene where his emotional state comes through perfectly without dialogue.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Well, I've been going through a few old tv series based on novels, or series of novels. I've completed 'Upstairs Downstairs', 'To Serve Them All My Days' and 'A Horseman Riding By' and am now part way through 'Flambards', a serial I remember my grandparents watched when babysitting me. These series were all set in that time just before and leading into the world changing events of WWI. How people, attitudes and a whole way of life changed irreversibly in the early part of the 20th Century. 

The episode I've just watched had one of two brothers havings just learned to pilot an aircraft as war in Europe is looming closer. Meanwhile in the local village a fair is being held with local horsemen competing in a steeplechase. Things will shortly never be the same again.

After this, I'll probably move onto 'The Duchess of Duke Street'.


----------



## hitmouse

*Space Force* on Netflix. New (I think) satirical comedy series starring Steve Carrel as the hapless general in charge of the newest branch of the US military. 
Watched the first 2 episodes. Quite funny, fairly savage. John Malkovitch plays an oddly straight role.


----------



## Rodders

The Brittas Empire.

Hilarious! I never saw this when i was younger as I was too interested in going out with my mates, but I remember my dad watching it.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Black Mirror* an episode called White Bear. Punishment becomes a tourist attraction.
Quite disturbing


----------



## CupofJoe

I have rediscover *JAG*
Hokum and schmaltz, legal wrangling and occasional fist fights. Now with added F14 Tomcats!!!


----------



## Droflet

*Night Sky. *
A little slow in parts but intriguing. Up to ep 4 and I'll continue on.


----------



## Parson

Also watching *Night Sky* (should this be in the streaming thread?). I like it okay so far. I like that the main characters are not hormone driven teenagers or some fearless explorers, but older people whose thoughts, aspirations and fears are easily relatable to me, and I suspect most other people. I like that it has a pretty original premise. I like that there is nothing cookie cutter about the any of the characters we've met so far. I hated that at least once the written translation for the Spanish spoken was in Spanish. (What good is that?!) I hate that each episode introduces a cliff hanger. I fear that we're never going to get any answers about what's really going on. Or that it will end like *Lost*.


----------



## Toby Frost

Parson said:


> I like that the main characters are not hormone driven teenagers or some fearless explorers, but older people whose thoughts, aspirations and fears are easily relatable to me, and I suspect most other people.



One of the main things that puts me off fantasy is that so much of it is about teenagers, even the non-YA stuff, and that so many plots are coming-of-age stories. The issues of teenagers aren't really that interesting to me, and I find that I usually want stories about people who are trained professionals and experts.


----------



## AE35Unit

Picard, season 2


----------



## Rodders

I've been a fan of The Mighty Boosh for many years, but I've tried twice in the past but couldn't quite get into Garth Merenghi's Dark Place. I attempted it again last night and found it quite hilarious. I'll finish it this week.

This counts as genre in my opinion as its a great mickey take out of the shock horror books of the 80s.


----------



## Vladd67

I am working my way through episodes of The Mentalist. He started off being like Derren Brown but has slowly changed into a Sherlock Holmes-type character.


----------



## dask

Finding Your Roots. Interesting show. Gayle King was one of the guests, not familiar with the other two.


----------



## Vladd67

dask said:


> Finding Your Roots. Interesting show. Gayle King was one of the guests, not familiar with the other two.


Sounds like the British series Who do you think you are?


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> I've been a fan of The Mighty Boosh for many years, but I've tried twice in the past but couldn't quite get into Garth Merenghi's Dark Place. I attempted it again last night and found it quite hilarious. I'll finish it this week.
> 
> This counts as genre in my opinion as its a great mickey take out of the shock horror books of the 80s.


I like Noel Fielding but I could not stand the Mighty Boosh. It was just too random, too abstract. Not a fan of what they call alternative comedy


----------



## JunkMonkey

AE35Unit said:


> I like Noel Fielding but I could not stand the Mighty Boosh. It was just too random, too abstract.



The very reasons I love it.  "Bolo, get the submarine out of the loft will you."  All my kids think it's the bestest thing too and throw random quotes out all the time.  (Number One Daughter had the hots for the extreme sport model for weeks and I can't mention soup without getting the whole soup crimp from them).  It is the stuff of genius.  Saw them live on the Future Sailors tour. That was fun. 

Tonight I took a short trip down memory lane and watched the first episode of the 1980's *Robin Hood* a DVD of which I picked up cheap the other day.  (The one with Michael Praed and the Clannad music.) I say short trip down memory lane because I doubt very much if I'll be bothering watching the rest as it was pretty bloody awful. Michael Praed was pretty and... erm.... well that was about all that it had going for it really.  Clunking writing, British TV acting and a recreation of Medieval England that asked us to believe that people lived in huge (ancient) gothic castles with little to no furniture or huts with thin straw roofs that burned so rapidly to nothing that they wouldn't have kept out a light drizzle.  For a show that revolved around archery you would have thought someone, somewhere would have shown the main actors how to hold a bow and sight and loose an arrow a few times before they went in front of the camera.


----------



## Droflet

This is us. Two episodes to go to the finale. I shall miss the Pearsons.


----------



## KGeo777

This is an amazing tv show. It is so current. They discuss the fake news--using that term "fake news." For 1968, pretty good predictions.


----------



## dask

The Wild Wild West, first season, episode 1. Fun.


----------



## Vladd67

KGeo777 said:


> This is an amazing tv show. It is so current. They discuss the fake news--using that term "fake news." For 1968, pretty good predictions.


A sort of 1968 Black Mirror episode


----------



## AE35Unit

Stargate Atlantis, pilot episode. Season 1 is  finally available


----------



## JunkMonkey

AE35Unit said:


> Stargate Atlantis, pilot episode. Season 1 is  finally available



Oh enjoy!  Daughter #2 and I are half way through season 2 (alternating with season 8 of SG1)  I prefer Atlantis by far- if nothing else because, judging from the Saltire on Dr. Beckett 's uniform, Scotland appears to be an independent nation in the Stargate Universe. 

Dangerously close to politics I know but this is a comment about continuity in a fictional universe.  

(But Huzzah!)


----------



## hitmouse

Space Force episodes 4 & 5. Enjoying this a lot, even if each episode has a comfortable ending.


----------



## paeng

_Masada _(1981). Quite good, and the dialogue is remarkable, especially discussions between the leaders.


----------



## Droflet

Saw the last two episodes of *This Is Us*. A wonderful conclusion to a wonderful series.


----------



## KGeo777

HUNTER  season 1 episode 2 Hard Contract  - McCall's old partner is in trouble and seeks to help him before his problems multiply. It made me laugh how Fred Dryer is doing a poor man's Eastwood--but it "works for me." A hokey show but the strength of the two stars makes it interesting to watch. In this show her ex-partner beats his wife and yet it's no big deal. No comment about it.
I guess in 1984 the Burning Bed had yet to premiere.


----------



## Vladd67

KGeo777 said:


> HUNTER  season 1 episode 2 Hard Contract  - McCall's old partner is in trouble and seeks to help him before his problems multiply. It made me laugh how Fred Dryer is doing a poor man's Eastwood--but it "works for me." A hokey show but the strength of the two stars makes it interesting to watch. In this show her ex-partner beats his wife and yet it's no big deal. No comment about it.
> I guess in 1984 the Burning Bed had yet to premiere.


I always thought someone at ITV had a sense of humour when they put Hunter on the same evening as Sledgehammer. 
Last night I watched episode one of series one of Connections with James Burke. Using the New York blackout as an example he explained how cities are technology based traps and then went on to explain how the invention of the plough led to our civilisation.


----------



## AE35Unit

JunkMonkey said:


> Oh enjoy!  Daughter #2 and I are half way through season 2 (alternating with season 8 of SG1)  I prefer Atlantis by far- if nothing else because, judging from the Saltire on Dr. Beckett 's uniform, Scotland appears to be an independent nation in the Stargate Universe.
> 
> Dangerously close to politics I know but this is a comment about continuity in a fictional universe.
> 
> (But Huzzah!)


Got bored after the second episode...


----------



## paranoid marvin

Been watching The One Game again. A very inventive, imaginative tv show, but one which has lots of things in it that really make no sense. For anyone who has watched the movie The Game this is quite similar, but with much more surreal aspects. For anyone who's not heard of this programme before, it's well worth a watch.


----------



## paranoid marvin

JunkMonkey said:


> The very reasons I love it.  "Bolo, get the submarine out of the loft will you."  All my kids think it's the bestest thing too and throw random quotes out all the time.  (Number One Daughter had the hots for the extreme sport model for weeks and I can't mention soup without getting the whole soup crimp from them).  It is the stuff of genius.  Saw them live on the Future Sailors tour. That was fun.
> 
> Tonight I took a short trip down memory lane and watched the first episode of the 1980's *Robin Hood* a DVD of which I picked up cheap the other day.  (The one with Michael Praed and the Clannad music.) I say short trip down memory lane because I doubt very much if I'll be bothering watching the rest as it was pretty bloody awful. Michael Praed was pretty and... erm.... well that was about all that it had going for it really.  Clunking writing, British TV acting and a recreation of Medieval England that asked us to believe that people lived in huge (ancient) gothic castles with little to no furniture or huts with thin straw roofs that burned so rapidly to nothing that they wouldn't have kept out a light drizzle.  For a show that revolved around archery you would have thought someone, somewhere would have shown the main actors how to hold a bow and sight and loose an arrow a few times before they went in front of the camera.



Robin of Sherwood was a staple of 80s tea-time tv on Saturday afternoons. It's very much a fantasy tv show, and obviously done on a budget. For me, the show did improve as the band got together, but you can only write so much about a band of outlaws living in a wood. Some great guest appearances from the likes of John Rhys-Davies, Lewis Collins and Richard O'Brien as well. And there are some great scenes between the hapless sheriff (Nickolas Grace) and his henchman Sir Guy (Robert Addie who sadly died far too young). The music by Clannad is outstanding too.

Having said all that, I am remembering it through rose-tinted specs, and it probably doesn't have the same lasting impression as someone coming to it for the first time. But I do think it's way better than the later BBC show.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"Her Pilgrim Soul," an episodes of the 80s Twilight Zone.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Series 6, Episode 7 of Better Call Saul.

Well, it's been quite a while since I've been taken aback by the ending to any episode of a tv programme. Probably the last one was the 'red wedding' in GoT. 

Not many more episodes to go now, but between this and Breaking Bad it's been a fascinating ride.


----------



## Draoighir

How could I ever recall? 

V (1984-1985) first sprang to my mind. It was very memorable for a small kid like me back then.


----------



## Vladd67

Looked on YouTube for the old bbc documentary series QED last night instead ended up watching episode one of an early 80s series called Q.E.D about an American professor living in Edwardian London who solves mysteries. This one involved an international criminal/saboteur who had built a rocket for the Kaiser which could deliver a ton of explosives 200 miles. The episode was entitled Target London.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

paranoid marvin said:


> Series 6, Episode 7 of Better Call Saul.
> 
> Well, it's been quite a while since I've been taken aback by the ending to any episode of a tv programme. Probably the last one was the 'red wedding' in GoT.
> 
> Not many more episodes to go now, but between this and Breaking Bad it's been a fascinating ride.



Agreed. Jaw dropping.


----------



## Draoighir

Soggelos said:


> How could I ever recall?
> 
> V (1984-1985) first sprang to my mind. It was very memorable for a small kid like me back then.


Oops. I misread this as "first". 

The last TV episode I watched was Stay Close - Episode 4.


----------



## AE35Unit

Soggelos said:


> How could I ever recall?
> 
> V (1984-1985) first sprang to my mind. It was very memorable for a small kid like me back then.


I started watching a recent remake of that series. It wasn't good


----------



## J-Sun

AE35Unit said:


> I started watching a recent remake of that series. It wasn't good


Anything with Morena Baccarin can't be all bad. (At least as far as I know.)

The season finale of _*FBI*_ got pulled because of its topical tangentiality to a mass shooting but I did see the _*FBI:I*_ finale in which Forester goes a little rogue to exfiltrate a Russian spy which is tangled up with his mom's double-? triple-? agent status. It was okay but they're making noises like they're getting rid of Jaeger, which I forbid them to do.

I also saw _*Chicago Fire/PD*_ finales in which we finally got rid of the evil paramedic (I hope) and the story of the CI ended like I thought it would, but the specifics weren't like anything I'd figured on. Problem is, Voight and the CI were both having a really stupid failure to communicate at the end.

And then I just now watched a USFL football game and then an episode of _*Emergency!*_ in which a doctor working three shifts to help pay for several other peoples' needs was having a hard time keeping it together while the paramedics, when not rescuing dogs from roofs, were going the other way and rescuing kids from underground (and underwater) canals.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The last episode of _The Lieutenant _that is available on YouTube (which is about half of the whole series.)

"Operation - Actress" -- In a bit of self-reference, the Lieutenant serves a technical advisor on a promotional film for the Marine Corps, to which an actress has donated her services.  She gets arrested at a wild party at the beach, threatening to end her involvement with the project, not to mention the rest of her career.  She tries to make her self respectable by announcing that she's going to be married to the Lieutenant.  That sounds like it could be a comedy, but it's actually a soap opera drama, particularly focusing on the young, manipulative actress and her dominating mother, who is also her agent.


----------



## Rodders

I've finally gotten around to a re-watch of Space 1999. Four episodes in, so far and it's been okay.


----------



## AE35Unit

J-Sun said:


> Anything with Morena Baccarin can't be all bad. (At least as far as I know.)


No idea who that is I'm afraid


----------



## J-Sun

AE35Unit said:


> No idea who that is I'm afraid


We may be talking about different things then - she was the top lizard on a recent reboot of _V_. Maybe there's been more than one. Since then, she was the big-time criminal mastermind in _Endgame_. Before that, she was the top Ori on _Stargate: SG-1_ and, of course, the great "space hooker" Inara on _Firefly_. The fact that three of these four lasted only a season or less and that she joined _Stargate_ just in time for it to go off the air is, of course, purely coincidental.  She did make all of them watchable, anyway, and _Firefly_ and the Ori storyline were actually good.


----------



## AE35Unit

Stargate Atlantis The Siege.
Some stuff happens, similar to the stuff that happened in earlier episodes involving the Wraith...
Zzzzz


----------



## JunkMonkey

AE35Unit said:


> No idea who that is I'm afraid



Jaw hits floor.

Inara? Firefly?


----------



## Rodders

I've started watching Being Human on Britbox. I didn't see this when it was on the TV as i was too busy going out. 

I'm five episodes in and it's actually pretty good and i will continue between this and Space: 1999


----------



## AE35Unit

JunkMonkey said:


> Jaw hits floor.
> 
> Inara? Firefly?


Ah, was not a fan of Firefly


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A random episode of _Star Trek:  Deep Space 9_:

"Little Green Men" -- Three Ferengi wind up on Earth in 1947.  Yep, you guessed it; it's Roswell.  Mostly a comedy and pastiche of 1950's science fiction movies.  The military types who consider them invaders, the scientist who wants to communicate with them, the beautiful love interest, etc.  Amusing.


----------



## Rodders

I remember that one. A good, fun episode, i thought.


----------



## Stenevor

*Pistol* episodes 1 and 2. A colourful, badly acted mess. Even though I know a lot of the events happened it all feels unbelievable on the screen. I feel a bit grubby watching it but I got a free 3 month trial of Disney+ with my new phone sim about 2 months ago and haven't watched anything except an episode of Moon Knight so far. Only 6 episodes so I'll probably watch the lot.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West  s 2 The Night of the Vicious Valentine  - Agnes Moorehead takes a break from tormenting Derwood to make trouble for the Secret Service--she finds attractive but criminal women to marry rich industrialists who she then murders so she can control the companies through the widows. She intends to have herself made queen of the US and eliminate male domination of women. 

Mission Impossible s 2   Operation Heart -- Pernell Roberts appears as a US-friendly dictator who looks and dresses like Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Rodders

I finished the first season of Being Human last night. Very enjoyable.


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Midwich Cuckoos* the new TV adaptation. Not bad


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Late Mr Elvesham*, from The Nightmare Words of H. G. Wells mini series (2016)


----------



## KGeo777

Petrocelli season 1 -  Mirror Mirror on the Wall - Stephanie Powers is the prime suspect in a murder where she was spotted fleeing the scene--however she says she didn't do it. Things get more complicated when her twin sister shows up. Interesting court room resolution and a good final scene joke played against expectations.

SWAT season 1  Pressure Cooker - The team has to babysit an anti-cop reporter doing a story on them. It's funny how they lecture her on police brutality and no surprise, her attempt at negotiating with a criminal backfires. 
The theme tune sure is catchy.
Always plays when the van is on the move.


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek Discovery, Season 4 episode one. Going back because a lot of it didn't make sense


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another random episode of _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_.

"Far Beyond the Stars" :  Captain Sisko has a hallucination (caused by something or other in his brain that was established in previous episodes, it seems) that he's a science fiction writer in the 1950's.  It's mostly a very serious drama about racism, but you can also have fun spotting who the other SF writers (played by other members of the cast) are supposed to be.  One is kind of like Asimov, another sort of like Ellison, a husband-and-wife team is somewhat like C. L. Moore and Henry Kuttner.  I'm not sure SF magazines really worked the way they do in this episode -- the team of writers spend a lot of time at the editorial office, and apparently they all appear in each issue, with nothing coming from other writers -- but it's enjoyable anyway.


----------



## Guttersnipe

I watched a recent Stranger Things episode, had no idea what was happening because I only saw the first season. But I was at my mother's house and wasn't about to complain.


----------



## Bramandin

Rodders said:


> I finished the first season of Being Human last night. Very enjoyable.


American version or European version?  I started with the European version and then tried to leap to the American version in season two and I think they weren't just regional clones.

I binge-watched a bunch of Nova and I'm not sure... oh, it was one about vaccines.  If you ever want world-building ideas, just watch a documentary and imagine the compare and contrast.


----------



## Pyan

Watched TOS 1-25, Devil in the Dark this afternoon - the one with the Horta protecting her eggs. Says a lot for the ethics of the human miners, when they write 50 of their dead colleagues off after the opportunity for increased profits is pointed out by Kirk...


----------



## Rodders

Bramadin, it's the European version I'm watching. Well into season two now and still enjoying it. Is the US version worth a go?


----------



## JunkMonkey

I found the complete season one of _Batwoman_ in a charity shop today.  7 disc boxset, slipcase looks unplayed.  It cost me 25p.  

One episode in and I'm seriously thinking I may have been over-charged.  Does it get any better?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The second volume of the obscure syndicated series _The O. Henry Playhouse _(1956).  As with the first volume, an actor appears as a fictional version of O. Henry himself, either narrating the story to his editor or taking part in the events of the tale as an observer.  None of the very famous stories appear here.  Some of the plot twists cause my eyes to roll.  One actually ends with "it was all a dream."  Another has the protagonist not know that the wife and son he thought lost forever were living ten miles away.  A third cheat the viewer by making you think a husband is meeting his mistress, only to reveal at the end that he's just hiring a cook for his wife.  One normal line of dialogue (such as "I want you to work for me" instead of "I need you") would reveal the big secret right away.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"Rite of Passage" from The Outer Limits (1995)


----------



## AE35Unit

*Moon Knight*. First episode was funny and cool. After that it just became a confusing mess. Not for me.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Second episode of Blake's 7, season three, on Forces TV.

A spot of murder mystery, cat-and-mouse, and just a smidge of organ harvesting. Splendid stuff.


----------



## AE35Unit

Obi Wan Kenobi, episode 3 I think. Pretty good


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible season 2: The Money Machine -- Very good episode. This was really interesting. Greg Morris has the best part--hiding in the back of the fake computer to feed the fake money through. Brock Peters being stuck with the gooey money.
Who knew counterfeit money could be so compelling to watch being printed.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Richard III: The King In The Car Park

Some time since I watched this last, and I think Channel 4 were keeping their options open at the time as to the eventual results of the dig, with Simon 'Horrible Histories' Farnaby there to provide comedic input if necessary.

A fascinating documentary, and the incredibly unlikely event of Richard being buried in the exact spot where they started digging still blows my mind. I do think that he should have been buried in York Minster.


----------



## AE35Unit

Star Trek Prodigy, episode 3.
Well at the start I thought, this isn't Trek. Its more like Star Wars. But it does get its Trek on eventually. The only trouble is, because its essentially a kid's show it can get annoying very quickly. The main character just needs to be sent to his room (that's putting it mildly)
And I don't think kids find Star Trek cool. I reckon they'd rather watch Star Wars, which is probably why it looks and feels more like that other franchise...


----------



## JunkMonkey

Star Trek Next Generation - Times Squared.   Number One Son and I finally see (and chant along with) "There is the theory of the Mobius..." in context.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Saw the Robots of Death serial on Forces TV at the weekend. Good stuff (and one of the guest cast was the second chap to play Travis in Blake's 7).


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Random episodes of _The Carol Burnette Show_.  I mean, really random.  We've bought a few DVD's collecting these things, and they'll put one from the 1970's, then one from the 1960's, then one from the 1970's again, in that order, on one disc.  Anyway, very silly comedy, for the most part, very well performed by a talented cast.  My favorite skit among these few was Harvey Korman and guest star Telly Savalas discussing a business merger at a restaurant.  Sounds like nothing funny about it, but their dialogue was written and performed as if they were breaking up a romance.  Cleverly done.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"Don't Open Till Doomsday," an episode of the original Outer Limits.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West season 2  The Night of the Brain - felt like a return to the early part of the first season with a Bond-like villain who goes around in a steam-powered gadget-filled wheelchair so that he doesn't waste mind energy.

Ironside Season 5 pilot  Priest Killer -- a pilot movie length episode with guest star George Kennedy as a cop turned priest. He played a lot of priests and cops so here he is doing both at the same time. I was assuming this was intended as the launch for a series with him--and in fact it wasn't. The pilot came much earlier--this was a crossover episode intended to establish a link between the shows for their shared time slot.  Sarge the series lasted one season. This feels very much like a feature film at times-Anthony Zerbe has an emotionally touching breakdown scene with Kennedy-the way it shot and also the dialogue is more thoughtful than average.
I'll have to check out that series--I have seen the pilot of the Blue Knight--which was another series with George Kennedy.


----------



## KGeo777

Petrocelli season 1 - A Very Lonely Lady - These shows are simple but watchable. There's one or two good laughs in an otherwise serious tone story.

Kojak season 3 episode 3  My Brother, My Enemy

I jumped from the early part of season 1 to 3 and it is remarkable how little has changed. He has the same office crew and the episode structure is identical. That's a refreshing thing about old tv--you can watch the episodes out of order-it doesn't matter. In this one Sylvester Stallone is a cop who lies about a shooting. Knife-wielding thug Charles Napier is responsible for him accidentally shooting a child. It's funny how things connect. I guess Rambo 2 was Stallone's revenge since Napier ends up with a knife almost going into his head. One could edit Rambo into a sequel to this episode, complete with flashbacks from this.
The brother of Telly Savalas has such awful hair.
Even three seasons in, they do the hair signals---don't have hair if you want to be cool.


----------



## Rodders

I finished Being Human series 4 last night and now on to series 5. 

Pretty enjoyable telly, actually.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Brian Cox: Seven Days on Mars

Brian Cox truly is an outstanding presenter; his love and knowledge of the subject material shines through in his narration, and I've yet to see a programme that he is in that _isn't _fascinating to watch. The footage of Mars is astonishing, and the story behind the team charged with leading the Perseverance team's mission is very interesting.


----------



## AE35Unit

KGeo777 said:


> Petrocelli season 1 - A Very Lonely Lady - These shows are simple but watchable. There's one or two good laughs in an otherwise serious tone story.
> 
> Kojak season 3 episode 3  My Brother, My Enemy
> 
> I jumped from the early part of season 1 to 3 and it is remarkable how little has changed. He has the same office crew and the episode structure is identical. That's a refreshing thing about old tv--you can watch the episodes out of order-it doesn't matter. In this one Sylvester Stallone is a cop who lies about a shooting. Knife-wielding thug Charles Napier is responsible for him accidentally shooting a child. It's funny how things connect. I guess Rambo 2 was Stallone's revenge since Napier ends up with a knife almost going into his head. One could edit Rambo into a sequel to this episode, complete with flashbacks from this.
> The brother of Telly Savalas has such awful hair.
> Even three seasons in, they do the hair signals---don't have hair if you want to be cool.


I'd like to watch Kojak and similar programs again. (Hill Street Blues, oh I'd love to revist that show) Trouble is its something I'd have to do when I'm on my own as no-one else would be interested.


----------



## J-Sun

_Adam-12_ 4.5 "The Search": The black and white's radio isn't working properly. Reed and Malloy get split up when Reed chases a robber on foot while Malloy chases the other robber car-to-car. When Malloy (somewhat inexplicably, as he's elsewhere shown to be an excellent driver) wipes out in an obscure part of a park, the search is on to find him. Busted up as he is, and with a murderer hiding in the park, things get pretty grim, while Mac and Reed both desperately want to save Malloy but disagree on methods.


----------



## KGeo777

I am surprised Adam-12 was only a half hour. I used to watch it all the time (well, not literally 24 hours a day .
I caught a couple of episodes recently.
Is there any place as well charted as Los Angeles?
They used it for everything.
I  was glad that the X-Files went to California because I got tired of recognizing BC locations standing in for anywhere USA.

Recently I was walking through a parking lot and came across a 1960s-70s black and white police car--just like Adam-12 used.
It was a tv or movie shooting and the cars were just sitting idly in a community parking lot.


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Orville* season 1 ep1.
Season 3 is out so we're having a recap by watching it  again from scratch


----------



## AE35Unit

Top Gear 
Flintoff and co. have a go at truck racing


----------



## Parson

AE35Unit said:


> (Hill Street Blues, oh I'd love to revist that show)


This was a must watch for me back in the day. I still think it was brilliant.


----------



## Elckerlyc

Hey! HEY! Let's be careful out there.
I agree, brilliant show. One of the few police series I faithfully watched. It had similarities with the 87th Precinct series by Ed McBain, which I also loved.


----------



## Droflet

Just finished The Offer, which told the story of the making of The Godfather. Whether it is totally accurate or not it was an absolute ripper of a mini-series. Highly recommended. Oh, btw, it's a drama, not a doco.


----------



## AE35Unit

Elckerlyc said:


> Hey! HEY! Let's be careful out there.
> I agree, brilliant show. One of the few police series I faithfully watched. It had similarities with the 87th Precinct series by Ed McBain, which I also loved.


And McBain resented Hill Street Blues because it was basically a rip off of the 87th without any acknowledgement.


----------



## Elckerlyc

I had no idea. Just googled it and came across an article which used 'livid' to describe his feelings. Understandable.


----------



## JunkMonkey

AE35Unit said:


> And McBain resented Hill Street Blues because it was basically a rip off of the 87th without any acknowledgement.



Which  is somewhat ironic  



			
				https://www.liquisearch.com/87th_precinct/relation_to_dragnet said:
			
		

> Each [87th Precinct] novel begins with the same disclaimer:
> 
> "The city in these pages is imaginary. The people, the places are all fictitious. Only the police routine is based on established investigatory technique."
> 
> In interviews and articles, McBain has freely admitted that his series was heavily influenced by the radio and TV series Dragnet. This introduction, simultaneously evoking and contradicting Dragnet's introductory phrase, "The story you are about to see is true. The names have been changed to protect the innocent," was apparently McBain's way of acknowledging the debt, yet announcing his intention to go his own way in every book.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ha, I've only seen Brian Cox once and thought the programme so awful I stopped halfway through.

Prog was an hour long and the first 30 minutes was spent explaining the 'arrow of time' (it turns out the past has already happened, and the future comes after the present). This necessitated flying Cox to Patagonia to watch a glacier's end break off and plunge into the sea.

That might be an aberration and maybe his stuff is normally great (some people who loathe Jeremy Clarkson still liked his stuff on the St. Nazaire[sp] raid), but it was boring and patronising in equal measure.


----------



## JunkMonkey

thaddeus6th said:


> Ha, I've only seen Brian Cox once and thought the programme so awful I stopped halfway through.
> 
> Prog was an hour long and the first 30 minutes was spent explaining the 'arrow of time' (it turns out the past has already happened, and the future comes after the present). This necessitated flying Cox to Patagonia to watch a glacier's end break off and plunge into the sea.
> 
> That might be an aberration and maybe his stuff is normally great (some people who loathe Jeremy Clarkson still liked his stuff on the St. Nazaire[sp] raid), but it was boring and patronising in equal measure.



Me too.  There was a wonderful parody of him in some CBBC kids' show a few years ago. (Which I would love to find again.)  In it, the uncannily accurate Brian Cox impersonator stood at the edge of, and earnestly described the famous meteor impact crater in Arizona (it was filmed on location); he described its size, its pure awesomeness in rapt Coxy tones and ended by saying "... but why look at that... when you could be looking at_ me_?" 

 I have never been able to take him at all seriously since.


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh I think Cox is brilliant, love his stuff


----------



## KGeo777

I prefer Brian Cox to Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lecter.
He was really good in X-men 2.


----------



## J-Sun

KGeo777 said:


> I am surprised Adam-12 was only a half hour. I used to watch it all the time (well, not literally 24 hours a day .


Yeah, I'm a big fan of "Webb TV" and both _Dragnet_ and _Adam-12_ were half-hour shows. Only _Emergency_ was an hour, I guess because they combined doctor and firefighter elements so it was two shows in one.  They packed 'em full of incidents enough for several episodes, though, with a mix of light and dark as it suited the incident or storyline, which I like. No "you're a drama, so you must be one hour and never crack a smile" or what have you.


----------



## KGeo777

I never watched Emergency (I don't remember it at all-who was in it etc). There are so many series that one could easily pass over like Dr Kildare or The FBI. That show lasted 9 years and I never hear it talked about. 
It's always a wonder to me how many shows there used to be. 
And even more surprising is to find out how many remakes of shows there are.
I had no idea there was a new SWAT series--there's also new The FBI series!


----------



## J-Sun

KGeo777 said:


> I never watched Emergency (I don't remember it at all-who was in it etc).


The main pair were the paramedics Gage and DeSoto. Gage had played a guy working at a horse riding academy who was accused of stealing on _Adam-12_. The main doctors were Brackett, who was Robert Fuller from _Wagon Train_, and Early, (Bobby Troup), who had played all kinds of roles on _Dragnet_, including a bookie/bartender. He was also the father of Ronne Troup who showed up in various roles on various Webb TV shows. And then Lopez was one of the firefighters who had been one of the many anonymous cops on _Adam-12_, and so on.


KGeo777 said:


> It's always a wonder to me how many shows there used to be.
> And even more surprising is to find out how many remakes of shows there are.
> I had no idea there was a new SWAT series--there's also new The FBI series!


Yeah, there have been a lot of shows. And, looking at the upcoming US network TV season (where I am), almost every "new" show is a reboot, spinoff, sequel, etc., or imported or adapted from elsewhere... such as Canada.  There's spinoffs of _The Rookie, Supernatural_, and even _Jeopardy_; a reboot of _Walker, Quantum Leap_, and even _The Love Boat_! I only know the description of one show that is "new" and even it is about a "country music family" which sounds exactly like something that was done in the last few years that I forget the name of.


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Orville* season 3 opener. Its back after a couple of years out due to Covid. Less episodes but each is longer.


----------



## Vladd67

J-Sun said:


> The main pair were the paramedics Gage and DeSoto. Gage had played a guy working at a horse riding academy who was accused of stealing on _Adam-12_. The main doctors were Brackett, who was Robert Fuller from _Wagon Train_, and Early, (Bobby Troup), who had played all kinds of roles on _Dragnet_, including a bookie/bartender. He was also the father of Ronne Troup who showed up in various roles on various Webb TV shows. And then Lopez was one of the firefighters who had been one of the many anonymous cops on _Adam-12_, and so on.
> 
> Yeah, there have been a lot of shows. And, looking at the upcoming US network TV season (where I am), almost every "new" show is a reboot, spinoff, sequel, etc., or imported or adapted from elsewhere... such as Canada.  There's spinoffs of _The Rookie, Supernatural_, and even _Jeopardy_; a reboot of _Walker, Quantum Leap_, and even _The Love Boat_! I only know the description of one show that is "new" and even it is about a "country music family" which sounds exactly like something that was done in the last few years that I forget the name of.


Country music family? Sounds like a variation on the Partridge family.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Stargate Atlantis Season One,  Ep. 16 - Letters from Pegasus.

One of the best "Let's do a really cheap episode and reallocate the money we would have spent on it on a shedload of SFX for the fast approaching season finale" episodes I have ever seen.  The bad guys are are on their way. All hope is gone. Given the chance to send a last message home, regular characters (and a couple not so regular) record straight-to-camera final thoughts to loved ones and relatives of those who have died.  It's funny, moving, (cheap without appearing to be), and probably includes the longest uninterrupted un-subtitled monologue in Czech in a North American TV show.


----------



## J-Sun

Vladd67 said:


> Country music family? Sounds like a variation on the Partridge family.


That's a good point - could be. I think the new one and the recent one are more like "lifestyles of the rich and famous" prime time soaps or something, though (as was a recent one about rap music). I've never seen any of the recent ones directly, though, so I don't know.


----------



## AE35Unit

*The Orville * season 3 ep.3, the latest episode.
Its kinda like if the creator of Black Mirror did Star Trek. Great episode 
New one tomorrow...


----------



## paranoid marvin

AE35Unit said:


> *The Orville * season 3 ep.3, the latest episode.
> Its kinda like if the creator of Black Mirror did Star Trek. Great episode
> New one tomorrow...



He kind of did with USS Callister. It's an absolutely brilliant episode of Black Mirror, and one that could easily have developed into its own tv series.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"In Praise of Pip," an episode of The Twilight Zone TOS. Poignant and heartwarming.


----------



## Droflet

*The Boys* s03e03. Plenty of exploding bodies can't be a bad thing. They took it up a significant notch in ep 1. You know what I mean. Right?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Guttersnipe said:


> "In Praise of Pip," an episode of The Twilight Zone TOS. Poignant and heartwarming.


  A very early mention of Vietnam on American dramatic television as well.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> A very early mention of Vietnam on American dramatic television as well.


Yeah, I believe there's a line in it critical of the war, one Rod had to alter a bit.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

We're watching the 2005 series Rome. Excellent so far.


----------



## dask

NCIS without Gibbs. This one was still pretty good, but…


----------



## AE35Unit

Man vs Bee. Silliness with Rowan Atkinson as a house sitter foiled by a bee.
I kinda know one of the camera crew, she used to work at Blockbuster and is now a big Hollywood camera operator.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Stephen Palmer said:


> We're watching the 2005 series Rome. Excellent so far.




It's a fabulous series with two terrific, likeable lead actors. It's kind of like I, Claudius but from the point of view of the common soldier (or a Roman version of Deadwood). 

Great acting with just the right level of believability in the characters and what they get up to.


----------



## Parson

I watched the first episode of "How We Roll" a comedy based partially on professional bowler Tom Smallwood's story. I seldom watch sit coms, but this reminded me of "Home Improvements" a show I loved. What I hated about it was the laugh track. I'll watch a couple of more.


----------



## Bick

Watched the final episode of Ozark, season 1 last night. Looking forward to the next 3 seasons now. Good show!


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible: season 2 The Seal  - Darren McGavin co-stars along with a cat (apparently 12 were used).  The cat almost ruins their plan by taking an interest in a tank of fish. Good episode.

Hawaii-Five-O  season 1  "One for the Money"  The goofs in this episode are something--Danno says that Jack the Ripper killed 20 before he was caught. 20??? Where did he get his information. I wonder.

McMillan & Wife season 1 "Death is a Seven Point Favorite"  Seen it before but I am stalling before I go into season 3.


----------



## dask

Father Brown.


----------



## redzwritez

Not sure if Netflix series count since it's a streaming platform but I'm currently watching The Umbrella Academy on Netflix. Season 3 has just come out but seasons 1 and 2 have been out for a good while. It's probably the last show I've watched through different seasons and I'm just remembering now how much I love it.


----------



## AE35Unit

Bick said:


> Watched the final episode of Ozark, season 1 last night. Looking forward to the next 3 seasons now. Good show!


I need to look that up on imdb, no idea what it's about, but the name Ozark means guitars and banjos to me...


----------



## AE35Unit

*Star Trek:Strange New Worlds* 
This is superb! Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Guttersnipe

I don't remember what episode I'm on, but I've been watching Our Flag Means Death. It's based on the true story of aristocrat-turned-pirate and features Taika Waititi as Blackbeard. It's hilarious and I like how inclusive it is of the LGBTQ+ community. It's on HBO Max.


----------



## Rodders

Just finished the UK version of Being Human. I was a little worried that the decision to continue after the original cast's story arc finished would leave me cold, but it's a rare beast when new separate sets of characters are just as good as the first lot. TV done properly in my opinion. I really enjoyed this and would recommend.

Should i give the US version a go? (Just for completeness.)

Onto the second series of Upload.


----------



## AE35Unit

Watched something called Parallels, about a bunch of teenagers affected by an accident at the Hadron Collider. Sounds more interesting than it was. Dubbed in English


----------



## paranoid marvin

Watched the first 40 minutes of The Lazarus Project on Sky. Then switched off, as I could see that it was only going to lead to annoyance and disappointment. First 15 minutes looked interesting, but the reveal (which came far too early imho) was very silly.


----------



## Droflet

Tried the first two eps of Tokyo Vice. Way, way too slow. I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

paranoid marvin said:


> It's a fabulous series with two terrific, likeable lead actors. It's kind of like I, Claudius but from the point of view of the common soldier (or a Roman version of Deadwood).
> 
> Great acting with just the right level of believability in the characters and what they get up to.


Really enjoyed season 1. Alas, no more Titus Pullo. Looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Parson

Watched Ep. 2 of "How We Roll" still undecided, but I do remember that most comedy series that were really great started slowly. You had to care about the characters before it became great. So will watch a few more before passing judgment.


----------



## Mouse

Rodders said:


> Just finished the UK version of Being Human. I was a little worried that the decision to continue after the original cast's story arc finished would leave me cold, but it's a rare beast when new separate sets of characters are just as good as the first lot. TV done properly in my opinion. I really enjoyed this and would recommend.


Yes Tom the werewolf is, in my opinion, the best character out of the lot of them.

I've literally just watched whatever the last ep of Hollyoaks on TV was. But before that I'd just seen the last ep of part one of series three of Stranger Things  and if (sort of spoiler) Steve and Nancy don't get back together I will riot.


----------



## Rodders

Finished the second season of Upload. Starting Star Trek: Lower Decks season two.

At this point, I’m watching telly out of habit rather than genuine enjoyment, with much of what I watch just to finish a show simply because I started it.


----------



## paranoid marvin

I'm so fickle with new tv series now. I'll give them a go, but not even get past the first episode before giving up if I don't think that they've got that 'x' factor. On the rare occasion that I've persevered through three or four episodes, my mind has never been changed; if the first 30 minutes doesn't grab me then it's nailed on that the rest of the series won't do either.

I think part of the problem is comparisons with old tv shows that are vastly superior. I have just watched the first 10 minutes of 'Domina' and immediately thought 'this simply doesn't compare with Rome or I,Claudius.' 

The problem is that there are too many really good tv series - new and old - that need (re) watching rather than spending time on something that doesn't.

Forget all the lavish scenes and exotic locations, the standard of scripts and acting in many series does not stand up to what has gone before.

Or maybe I'm just showing my age!


----------



## Rodders

I saw Star Trek: Lower Decks over the last few days. Entertaining enough, but it relied a lot on fan service. 

Great end of season episode, though.


----------



## KGeo777

I couldn't watch ROME because of I, Claudius. It casts such a  large shadow due to the cast.
They did a big mistake requiring nudity from the ROME cast. That probably eliminated a number of decent actors.
They didn't need nudity in I, Claudius-the prostitute vs his wife contest scene was just as good without it.
That show had such memorable lines and the novelty of seeing Patrick Stewart with hair and John Rhys-Davies without a beard. I had to read the books after watching the series.

   Claudius: Well, is there no one among them you can trust? No man of integrity?
   Tiberius: Not that I know of.
   Caligula: Isn't that a terrible comment on our times, Uncle? On the other hand, if you can't find a man of integrity, I always say look for a man of ambition. Find a dog who'll eat a dog.
   Tiberius: Do you know of such a person?
     Caligula: Yes, I do. Sertorius Macro, Sejanus' second-in-command. He's very popular with the troops.
Tiberius: Do you know him personally?
   Caligula: No, but I've slept with his wife several times.
   Tiberius: And is deception with the wife regarded these days as a sound introduction to the husband?!



The Wild Wild West season 2 -The Night of the Deadly Bubble  -  Guy wants to save oceans from humans so  he plans to release giant bubbles in the seas to cause massive tidal waves to destroy the land. Everybody has a dream.

Petrocelli S1 Counterploy -  A cop friend of Albert Salmi's character needs help so Tony helps him out.

Baretta seas 1 episode 2 - Tony (yes another Italian named Tony) seeks to help a pregnant junkie kick the habit and get her child delivered. Fred the bird does cute dog and chicken impressions.


----------



## paranoid marvin

KGeo777 said:


> I couldn't watch ROME because of I, Claudius. It casts such a  large shadow due to the cast.
> They did a big mistake requiring nudity from the ROME cast. That probably eliminated a number of decent actors.
> They didn't need nudity in I, Claudius-the prostitute vs his wife contest scene was just as good without it.
> That show had such memorable lines and the novelty of seeing Patrick Stewart with hair and John Rhys-Davies without a beard. I had to read the books after watching the series.
> 
> Claudius: Well, is there no one among them you can trust? No man of integrity?
> Tiberius: Not that I know of.
> Caligula: Isn't that a terrible comment on our times, Uncle? On the other hand, if you can't find a man of integrity, I always say look for a man of ambition. Find a dog who'll eat a dog.
> Tiberius: Do you know of such a person?
> Caligula: Yes, I do. Sertorius Macro, Sejanus' second-in-command. He's very popular with the troops.
> Tiberius: Do you know him personally?
> Caligula: No, but I've slept with his wife several times.
> Tiberius: And is deception with the wife regarded these days as a sound introduction to the husband?!
> 
> 
> 
> The Wild Wild West season 2 -The Night of the Deadly Bubble  -  Guy wants to save oceans from humans so  he plans to release giant bubbles in the seas to cause massive tidal waves to destroy the land. Everybody has a dream.
> 
> Petrocelli S1 Counterploy -  A cop friend of Albert Salmi's character needs help so Tony helps him out.
> 
> Baretta seas 1 episode 2 - Tony (yes another Italian named Tony) seeks to help a pregnant junkie kick the habit and get her child delivered. Fred the bird does cute dog and chicken impressions.




It's been some time since I watched Rome, but (from memory) the sex and violence seemed to be in context with the show, and not excessively used as it was in Spartactus (which really suffered as a result). Rome feels more realistic, whilst I, Claudius was more like a Shakespearean costume drama largely set on stage rather than on location, like many of the great historical dramas like Elizabeth R, Henry VIII, The Shadow of the Tower etc.

I agree that I, Claudius is much the better series of the two, with some marvellous performances by John Hurt, Brian Blessed, and since watching the series I could never imagine anyone portraying Nero as well as Biggins did. The two who really stood out for me though were George Baker playing an utterly convincing Tiberius, and of course Sian Phillips who was phenomenal as Livia. But that type of stage drama, which the Beeb was so good at back in the 1970s, just wouldn't be commissioned these days - which is a shame.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Star Trek, Strange New Worlds*, episode 4
Good stuff, this is how Discovery should be!


----------



## Droflet

I saw the first episode of s04 Stranger Things. Hmm, okay but moving a little slowly for my liking.


----------



## KGeo777

I agree about George Baker and Sian Phillips.
Yes the studio-bound nature of it--that would be a hard sell now but if you can overlook that and just go with performances, it was the best show on tv. Funny and emotionally moving. And it had no score during the show that I remember.  There was no manipulation of emotions by sound--it was mostly just the performances.

THE CAESARS wasn't bad either. Freddie Jones as Claudius, Ralph Bates was a good Caligula and Andre Morrell as Tiberius.

I just think Ciaran Hinds did not have the intensity in presence and the same was true for the main  cast. They were anonymous to me.  There was no one like Sian Phillips in it. What has happened to strong voices? I keep saying this. I know they exist--they just seem to be filtered out of display.
There was one bald guy in a ROME episode early on-he was addressing a crowd outside--and I thought-that guy has the voice to fit into I, Claudius.

But the rest of them, I just was disappointed and the dialogue was nowhere near as witty or sharp.


    Tiberius: I shall make you my successor, Gaius Caligula! I’ve    decided. You shall stay here with me. Rome deserves you. I will    nurse you like a viper in her bosom.
   Caligula: Is that a joke, uncle?
   Tiberius: Not yet, but it will be.


----------



## paranoid marvin

It was obviously budget and technological reasons that led to series like I,Claudius and The Caesars being largely studio-bound, but Shakespearean-type production really suited the political machinations; and I totally agree that actors used to performing on stage are much easier to hear and more pleasing on the ear. 

I'm really glad that someone else has mentioned The Caesars - what a cracking series that was, and you can definitely see that the inspiration for it was Robert Graves' novels. In fact there are quite a number of similarities between The Caesars and I, Claudius and both were very enjoyable to watch - as of course are the novels on which it is based.

In fact, having only read the books after watching the tv series, it's impossible not to read them hearing Derek Jacobi's dulcet tones.


----------



## KGeo777

Cannon s1 episode 3 - He goes undercover in a trucking company to find out who is stealing loads and killing truckers. Wayne Rogers.

Toma  "50% of Normal"  Been wanting to check out this show which starred Tony Musante as a cop based on a real person (who appears in the episode as a doorman). It's a grittier show than average--this was about a ski-mask wearing rapist and Toma is visited by a disturbed friend-an ex Vietnam vet (Steven Keats) who appears to fit the profile of the perp. This series inspired two other programs after it ended in one season --it was re-designed as Baretta, and it  was to be the show that introduced the Jim Rockford character but they turned it into the pilot for the Rockford Files.


----------



## J-Sun

The last three _Adam-12_s I watched were unusual in a sense. 5.2 had Malloy trying to go out with Ed Wells' niece before losing interest and/or losing out to another officer. Ed Wells is a recurring role played by Gary Crosby, son of Bing Crosby. His niece was played by guest star Tina Sinatra, daughter of Frank Sinatra. The officer who finally got to take her out on his boat to "let nature take its course" was played, oddly and somewhat creepily, by Frank Sinatra, Jr, her brother. 5.3 had guest star and singer Al Martino play a drug runner who initially (and unwisely) gets under Malloy's skin. Then 5.4 had the entire major cast (and Deidre Hall) of _Emergency!_ on as Malloy and Reed took a diabetic boy to Rampart and Malloy introduced Reed to his new girlfriend, a nurse who worked there on a hotline being shut down due to lack of funds, despite the trio being able to save a girl from committing suicide.

The casting was about all that was unusual (not that they don't do that sort of thing on occasion but not so concentratedly - this is even leaving out Monkee Mickey Dolenz appearing as one of the background bikers in a gang led by Edd Byrnes in 5.1) as the episodes themselves were solidly entertaining as usual.


----------



## AE35Unit

* Halo*
Never played the games or seen any of the films but I thought I'd give it a go. Its ok I suppose, military SF high on violence and shock value. Everyone is miserable and sad. Still not entirely sure what's going on ...


----------



## Rodders

Drunk History. It was amusing, no more than that.  Cheap TV, but better than reality TV.


----------



## KGeo777

Petrocelli s1 A Covenant with Evil - A mentally challenged man is accused of rape and murder. It was ok but it gets stupid how underused his support team Albert Salmi and Susan Howard are. His wife is supposed to be a legal expert but she's so pointless. In this one they actually have a few seconds alone before Petrocelli comes in and their conversation is so trite.

Starsky and Hutch s1 episode 1-- This is sooo hokey. An elderly couple rig a car with dynamite so they can blow up city hall for not having better food at their retirement home but a couple of hoods steal the car for their robberies. Can Zebra 3 get to them before it explodes? The ending is a laugh with them having dinner at the retirement home(with Huggy Bear in attendance).

Police Squad (in color) episode 5 - Drebbin and Nordberg open a locksmith shop to catch a protection racket.

"Look out, he's got a gun!"
"Look out, he's got a knife!"
"Look out, he's got a club!"
"Look out, he's got a signed Picasso!"
"Look out, he's got herpes!"


----------



## Stephen Palmer

We're on to _The Last Kingdom_ now, series 1, really enjoying it!


----------



## paranoid marvin

KGeo777 said:


> Petrocelli s1 A Covenant with Evil - A mentally challenged man is accused of rape and murder. It was ok but it gets stupid how underused his support team Albert Salmi and Susan Howard are. His wife is supposed to be a legal expert but she's so pointless. In this one they actually have a few seconds alone before Petrocelli comes in and their conversation is so trite.
> 
> Starsky and Hutch s1 episode 1-- This is sooo hokey. An elderly couple rig a car with dynamite so they can blow up city hall for not having better food at their retirement home but a couple of hoods steal the car for their robberies. Can Zebra 3 get to them before it explodes? The ending is a laugh with them having dinner at the retirement home(with Huggy Bear in attendance).
> 
> Police Squad (in color) episode 5 - Drebbin and Nordberg open a locksmith shop to catch a protection racket.
> 
> "Look out, he's got a gun!"
> "Look out, he's got a knife!"
> "Look out, he's got a club!"
> "Look out, he's got a signed Picasso!"
> "Look out, he's got herpes!"



I think that Police Squad is by far the funniest US non-cartoon comedy that there's ever been (I don't/won't count MASH as comedy).

"Sergeant Takheraway and Booker."

The funniest scene though is in the dentist chair.


----------



## KGeo777

I have not see the whole series--I think I have one left to go.


I wasn't that keen on the movies actually--I think a problem with Leslie Nielsen is that he wanted to be a comedian--but if he is in on the joke--it is not as funny. It's so much better when he acts totally serious.


I love the first one's ending.
Just a little hunchback at the office.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg

Doctor Who: The Chase, episode 6 (from 1965). Notable features: the rather artsy superimposed shots during the final battle between the Daleks and the Mechanoids. I suspect they thought the raw footage a bit underwhelming. The Mechanoid robots look very impresive, if impractially oversized. And the departures of Ian and Barbara, two of the original companions. The classic series had a fair number of rather perfunctory goodbye scenes - this was not one of them. It's a long and genuinely moving sequence.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I saw that a while ago, it was one of the two VHS tapes released with the 30th anniversary tin (the only such thing of Doctor Who I have). 

The Mechanoids were meant to be a new recurring villain and antagonist for the Daleks, but the shape/size were, as you say, on the large size and it never happened.


----------



## Foxbat

Watching Hannibal the series.


----------



## KGeo777

The Avengers  - Master Minds  We learned in this episode that  Mrs. Peel has an IQ of over 150 while Steed's isn't so high. Kind of funny during a scene where she fights someone behind a screen--assumed to be a man at first and then a woman---despite the silhouette obscurity you can tell that it is two men in wigs fighting.


----------



## Danny McG

Last night I was channel hopping and trying to find something of interest to watch.

I finally settled down and watched the first six episodes of *Still Game*, really funny.... I'll be streaming the rest over the next few weeks.
I'd only ever watched occasional episodes before this.










						Still Game - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Foxbat

Probably the funniest Scots comedy in years. Did you need subtitles?


----------



## Danny McG

Foxbat said:


> Probably the funniest Scots comedy in years. Did you need subtitles?


No, I'm only about 30 miles from the border and I've worked with a lot of Scots so I could follow ok.
(I had to explain ginger/lemonade to my confused missus)


----------



## Foxbat

Caught the final part of a series on PBS America (or Smithsonian..can’t remember which). It covered the Irish struggle for independence 1919-1923. I knew it was brutal but not this brutal. Why on earth did we not learn about this in history at school?

Highly recommended for anybody with an interest in the subject.


----------



## Droflet

Saw the final two eps of *The Man Who Fell to Earth.* It was okay but I don't think there will be a second season.


----------



## Toby Frost

I watched Netflix's *Man Vs Bee*, which is technically a TV show of 9 short episodes, but which is just as easily watched as a film. It's basically Rowan Atkinson gradually trashing a mansion and its priceless contents as he tries to kill a bee. It's not up there with the best of _Mr Bean_, but Atkinson's clowning is still pretty good and I laughed out loud a few times (and felt slightly guilty for doing so). There's some plot tacked on at the end which gets in the way of the nonsense, but overall it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Rodders

After Life, series 3. I thought it was excellent and had a lovely end to it. Well done Ricky Gervais.

Now on to Doctor Who. An Unearthly Child (Series 1, Episode 1)


----------



## Mr Cairo

Rodders said:


> Now on to Doctor Who. An Unearthly Child (Series 1, Episode 1)


If thats because you have never seen it enjoy the ride if its a rewatch I may also rewatch as I have been looking for an excuse to revisit Classic Dr Who


----------



## Rodders

Please do, Mr Cairo (A Jon and Vangelis reference?)

I watched Doctor Who as a kid, but was never a major fan. Besides, i was always out playing. I'm really looking forward to watching it. Tom Baker was my Doctor, with some Peter Davidson and i stopped watching entirely once Sylvester McCoy took on the role.


----------



## Guttersnipe

The Orville: Season 1, Episode 7 (Majority Rule)- I'm just beginning the series. It might not make me laugh too often, but it has heart and imagination.


----------



## Mr Cairo

Rodders said:


> Please do, Mr Cairo (A Jon and Vangelis reference?)



Many think so but no its actually a DREDD reference, Joel Cairo was a PI in Mega City with a mutant talent called the wild and was one of the few capable of beating DREDD in a fight as he could predict DREDDs moves. Before Mr Cairo I was Preacher Cain another DREDD character who is a Marshall in the Cursed Earth.


----------



## Judderman

Better Call Saul 6 ep8 was another great episode. Plenty of drama and tension.
Also watched and enjoyed the limited series “Clickbait”. Not sure on the finale but mostly very enjoyable.


----------



## AE35Unit

* Yellowjackets* Season 1 ep. 10 
Jumps back and forward a lot but its pretty good


----------



## KGeo777

THE WILD WILD WEST The Night of the Surreal McCoy -  This was a crazy weak episode. Dr. Loveless uses paintings to transport criminals from one place to another--by some kind of teleportation that is triggered by sound vibrations. Maybe the most science fiction-y one so far. There's an amusing scene involving a gunfighter in a saloon but something just felt really off with this. Filler.

MANNIX s1 ep 3  -  He gets framed for murder and has to evade police as he seeks the real killer. It was alright. Competent dialogue.

HARRY O s1 Mortal Sin - another funny coincidence. John Doucette portrays a bishop in this and we last saw him in the Surreal McCoy. A priest takes the confession of a would-be murderer/deranged alcoholic who seeks to kill members of his AA meeting because one of them had an affair with his wife, and lethargic  Harry tries to get him to break his seal of confession. This show is like a film noir set in bright sunlight. Rare to have night scenes in this series.


----------



## Droflet

*The Old Man.* A show with a flimsy premise is saved by superior writing and two great leads. Jeff Bridges and John Lithgow lend gravitas to their roles. Worth a look.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON - episode 4 A country and western star is killed in a plane crash. Mark Hamill appears as ... a farm boy.


----------



## Judderman

Alone season 9 episode 8. This survival show is one of my favourite programs. The current season is shot in Labrador. Winter hasn’t kicked in yet but a number of the contestants have not made it this far.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Judderman said:


> Better Call Saul 6 ep8 was another great episode. Plenty of drama and tension.
> Also watched and enjoyed the limited series “Clickbait”. Not sure on the finale but mostly very enjoyable.



Yes, the latest BCS episode was a very good one. It feels a shame that the series is drawing to a close. I do wonder if we may see Brian Cranston or Aaron Paul reprising their roles somewhere before the end of the run.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*The Stand (episode 1)*

The miniseries was really very good, and one of the best of King's adaptations to the small screen. The first episode of this new series doesn't quite grab me in the same way though. Annoyingly (and unlike the book/miniseries) it keeps flicking from character to character and back and forth in time, for no real reason. I was hoping for more than this, but it's still early doors, and always welcome to see Whoopi Goldberg on tv.


----------



## AE35Unit

paranoid marvin said:


> Yes, the latest BCS episode was a very good one. It feels a shame that the series is drawing to a close. I do wonder if we may see Brian Cranston or Aaron Paul reprising their roles somewhere before the end of the run.


Have you seen the film El Camino? There's no Cranston but it follows Jesse's story (Aaron Paul)


----------



## Steve Harrison

paranoid marvin said:


> *The Stand (episode 1)*
> 
> The miniseries was really very good, and one of the best of King's adaptations to the small screen. The first episode of this new series doesn't quite grab me in the same way though. Annoyingly (and unlike the book/miniseries) it keeps flicking from character to character and back and forth in time, for no real reason. I was hoping for more than this, but it's still early doors, and always welcome to see Whoopi Goldberg on tv.


It took me while to get into it, but I thought the new series was pretty good and much better than the reviews. The 1994 series was much better, though, I thought, so if someone can re-cut that one with the special effects of the new one...


----------



## Judderman

paranoid marvin said:


> Yes, the latest BCS episode was a very good one. It feels a shame that the series is drawing to a close. I do wonder if we may see Brian Cranston or Aaron Paul reprising their roles somewhere before the end of the run.


I think they will be making appearances. Whether it is for seconds or most of an episode is hard to say. I guess Saul will indirectly have some influence on the start of Breaking Bad.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Rise of the Ancients. History series presented by professor Alice Roberts who seems to  have a different hair colour for every series she presents...


----------



## paranoid marvin

AE35Unit said:


> Have you seen the film El Camino? There's no Cranston but it follows Jesse's story (Aaron Paul)


Yes, I believe some people disliked it, but I thought it was a perfect closure to Jesse's story.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Steve Harrison said:


> It took me while to get into it, but I thought the new series was pretty good and much better than the reviews. The 1994 series was much better, though, I thought, so if someone can re-cut that one with the special effects of the new one...




For some reason I asumed that because this was able to be told over a longer period, we would get a better story. I've now watched episode 2 and I'm even more convinced of just how much the original 1994 miniseries got it so right. The actors seem to fit their roles much better, and whilst Whoopi Goldberg is perfect for the role, Randall Flagg was so much more charming and convincing when played by Jamey Sheridan. (And 'Fear The Reaper' was just the perfect song to set the tone for what was to come).

I'll keep watching though, because it is still okay, and if it hadn't been for the 1994 series I would have said it was a very good adaptation.


----------



## AE35Unit

paranoid marvin said:


> Yes, I believe some people disliked it, but I thought it was a perfect closure to Jesse's story.


It was ok, not particularly memorable


----------



## AE35Unit

*Law and Order SVU*, season 22, episode 16


----------



## paranoid marvin

AE35Unit said:


> It was ok, not particularly memorable




Seeing as it was 6 years after the series last aired, it could have been a disaster, or a real disappointment. It was neither , and that for me is a result.

Same occurred with Deadwood - the movie. Nothing special, but just filled a space nicely.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Daughter #2 and I had a mini binge of the final three episodes of Season 8 of _Stargate SG1_ - somehow we had got out of synch with season 1 of _Atlantis_.  We thought we had been watching them alternately but apparently not.   The last two were really fun, with Daniel getting himself killed yet again - we've taken to yelling "Oh My God! They killed Danny!" whenever this happens - and most of the final episode taking place in an alternate reality which allowed all sorts of knowing jokes and playing against type acting.    The plot actually worked too.


----------



## AE35Unit

paranoid marvin said:


> Seeing as it was 6 years after the series last aired, it could have been a disaster, or a real disappointment. It was neither , and that for me is a result.
> 
> Same occurred with Deadwood - the movie. Nothing special, but just filled a space nicely.


We watched the series long after it first aired. When Breaking Bad first came out it wasn't something we were interested in. But years later we got curious, and it grew on us


----------



## Bick

Danny McG said:


> Last night I was channel hopping and trying to find something of interest to watch.
> 
> I finally settled down and watched the first six episodes of *Still Game*, really funny.... I'll be streaming the rest over the next few weeks.
> I'd only ever watched occasional episodes before this.


I saw this (couple of episodes) recently on a trip to the UK. It is indeed, very good/funny.


----------



## Bick

Toby Frost said:


> I watched Netflix's *Man Vs Bee*, which is technically a TV show of 9 short episodes, but which is just as easily watched as a film. It's basically Rowan Atkinson gradually trashing a mansion and its priceless contents as he tries to kill a bee. It's not up there with the best of _Mr Bean_, but Atkinson's clowning is still pretty good and I laughed out loud a few times (and felt slightly guilty for doing so). There's some plot tacked on at the end which gets in the way of the nonsense, but overall it's quite entertaining.


Saw this last week, too. Rather good I thought. Slight, but very well done for its type.


----------



## Rodders

I've been watching Doctor Who from the very beginning and am coming up to the end of the first season. I appreciate that these episodes are in the humble beginning of TV so i expect the acting to be a little off, but he fight scenes are hilarious.

So far, It's been quite good fun. I haven't seen any of William Hartnell's Doctor so its all new to me, although i have to say that i am struggling with watching black and white telly and am really looking forward to getting to the colour episodes. The stories are pretty engaging and it was really interesting to see the very start of the Dalek story.


----------



## CupofJoe

I have just discovered the so bad its really bad [but some how mesmerising] *Hart of Dixie*.
Problematical programme title aside it is the lives and loves [and there is a lot of falling in love] of the small Alabama town of Blubell. Everyone is scheming and or falling in love in true melodramatic fashion. But it is played for the gag and not the showdown.  The acting and stories are about as subtle as a series of sledgehammers but all the actors really commit to it so it sort of works. In the last episode there was a story about a football match where sworn enemies had to work together and the wife of the town doctor, who ran away 15 years ago [the wife and not the doctor] and is seen in town by her estranged daughter... in the company of her ex-husband [the town doctor]. Add to this drunken revenge plots and people realising that they are [and sometimes not] in love. Oh and the lead character, the [Zoe] Hart of Hart of Dixie, is having a baby and doesn't know if they can cope...
They do pack in a lot of plot in to one episode, I'll give them that.


----------



## Droflet

Just began s04 of Westworld. So far, so good.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Random episodes of _The Carol Burnette Show_.

A couple of episodes of _Star Trek: Voyager_.


----------



## Danny McG

An episode of the Phil Silvers *Bilko* series.
Elvin Pelvin joins the motor pool


----------



## Droflet

*For All Mankind*. This is a great series. An alternate history of the space race between the US and Russia. In this scenario, the Russians beat the US to the first landing on the moon. The space race continues. It's well written and acted and really worth a look. I'm currently enjoying season 3.
Anyone else?


----------



## AE35Unit

* Clarice* Silence of the Lambs spinoff series set a year after the events in that film.


----------



## KGeo777

Sarge series pilot  The Badge or the Cross---I saw the Ironside tv-movie that came after this a few weeks ago but watched the pilot.
It was good. No complaints.

The Rockford Files pilot movie (edited down to 71 minutes). It was also good but I am not happy I watched the edited version. That's my complaint.


----------



## dask

Ken Burns World War II, episode 4. Taped this when aired in 2007, just watching it now. Yeah yeah,  I know...


----------



## KGeo777

Petrocelli S1 The Sleep Of Reason - a teacher's aide shoots a professor in front of 100 witnesses. But he has no memory of it. Can an amnesia defense help him, and can Pamela Franklin be trusted, especially when she puts on a convincing American accent? In one scene we learn the defendant believes that one day in the future all politicians will be taken over by Satan. Must have been a good laugh in 1974 but who's laughing now?


----------



## Rodders

Started watching Rick and Morty season 5. I'm five episodes in and finding it very good. Funny, but with some excellent Science Fiction in there.

I'll finish it tonight, then it's back to Doctor Who.


----------



## Parson

KGeo777 said:


> Must have been a good laugh in 1974 but who's laughing now?


Having been a voter at that distant time, it wasn't a joke then either. Remember Watergate was 1972 and there were more than a few that thought that Lyndon Johnson had been somewhat responsible for John F. Kennedy's death.


----------



## KGeo777

Parson said:


> Having been a voter at that distant time, it wasn't a joke then either. Remember Watergate was 1972 and there were more than a few that thought that Lyndon Johnson had been somewhat responsible for John F. Kennedy's death.


In the episode it is presented as a cynical joke. The idea that all governments were under narrow control by a few with Satanic qualities, literally-- that was scoffed at. A few believed it but they were on the fringe. Nixon was presented as a bad apple, and if the system was deemed corrupt it was because it represented the founders of America (even if they weren't so explicit as they are now).
No one AFAIK considered Nixon a puppet--and if he was, it was for Texas oilmen or the defense industry, not a foreign group.


----------



## Rodders

Now onto Doctor Who Series 2. 

It wasn't as bad as i thought it'd be. A whopping 37 episodes in series one, so i'm hoping this will one will be a little shorter. 

Iconic theme and Tardis noise is always great to hear.


----------



## KGeo777

Danger Island - 1969  Uh oh Chongo! This was originally in 5 minute segments as part of the Banana Splits show but someone strung them together into two 90 minute films. The second part works a little better than the first but this is juvenile as it comes.
Better in small doses.

Petrocelli s1 A Fallen Idol-- Tony helps a childhood friend who is a now a punchdrunk boxer on the decline. There's a Rocky-Adrian feeling to the relationship between Don Stroud and Susan Strasberg--this was a year or two before Rocky. And for once--incredibly, Susan Howard has a scene without Barry Newman. She finally got to do a little something more but her part is still so underwritten along with Albert Salmi's. Another first, Tony gets beats up by some boxing company goons. In the feature film and original pilot, they promoted the idea that he could fight but he has done very little after the initial episodes.


----------



## Vladd67

Rodders said:


> Now onto Doctor Who Series 2.
> 
> It wasn't as bad as i thought it'd be. A whopping 37 episodes in series one, so i'm hoping this will one will be a little shorter.
> 
> Iconic theme and Tardis noise is always great to hear.


Which series 2? Original or nu who?


----------



## Glaysher

Vladd67 said:


> Which series 2? Original or nu who?


37 episodes in series 1 is a bit of a clue.


----------



## Foxbat

I’ve been watching Simon Schama’s A History Of Britain series.
A better title would have been A History Of England, With The Odd Mention Of The Other Countries.


----------



## Ned Ryerson

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine. The one where Quark has to return to Ferenginar because his mother's been found conducting business (a FEMALE doing business?!). Found it a lot of fun.


----------



## Vladd67

Glaysher said:


> 37 episodes in series 1 is a bit of a clue.


My mistake


----------



## Rodders

Original Doctor Who, Vladd67.

Nu Who was one of the first things i saw when i got Netflix and i loved it. Recently I've been kind of bored with modern content, so i've gone back into my childhood. I was never fanatical on Dr. Who as a kid, but i did enjoy it and i wanted to go back and see them all. Looking forward to seeing Tom Baker and Peter Davison. They were the Doctor's that i saw.


----------



## KGeo777

Cannon s1 Scream of Silence - Cannon intervenes in a kidnapping case where the victim (a child) frees himself and is shocked into losing his voice. He gets frightened every time he sees Cannon so the investigator asks him what bothers him, "is it my face?" The kid shakes his head. "My mustache?" Shakes his head again. "Is it because I am kinda fat?"
The kid hesitates before nodding. One of the kidnappers was fat too. They also do a nice job with red herrings--I guessed wrong on who was the inside man telling the kidnappers about police actions.

 S.W.A.T.  s1 Hit Men-- This was a great episode. A gangster is testifying against the mob and they keep trying to knock him off and almost succeed. He is taken to a hospital where Hondo and his team have to take over a floor in the hospital. Robert Loggia guest stars as the main  hit man. The scene where five undercover hit men come out of nowhere in wheelchairs and dressed as doctors to start shooting is exciting and then there is a great twist which I did not see coming and dramatically meaningful for one particular character.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

We're on series 4 of _The Last Kingdom._ Very good telly indeed.


----------



## Rodders

Still watching Doctor Who. Season 2 completed, but season 3 starts at episode 26.

Still, some good stories. I really enjoy the ones that try and do something a little different. There was a great “Incredible Shrinking Man” story that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Guttersnipe

The first episode of Game of Thrones. My mom is trying to get me into it and is failing. I'm just so tired of medieval-style fantasy.


----------



## Guttersnipe

An episode of Tales from the Darkside called "Black Widows." There are much better ones than this, to be sure.


----------



## Rodders

Currently watching Doctor Who: The Tenth Planet.

The first appearance so far of the Cybermen. I never realised so many episodes were missing. The fourth episode of The Tenth Planet had the soundtrack, but not the film so it’d been redone using animation. I thought that was really interesting.


----------



## Droflet

*First Kill.  *A young vampire girl and a young vampire hunter fall in love. Good first episode but I'm still on the fence over this show after the first four episodes.  Watch this space.


----------



## Judderman

Just watched "Normal People" on Amazon Prime. A very watchable series with a couple of good lead actors. Has some depression themes but still found myself enjoying it. The lead actress seems too pretty for someone who was not popular at school, but when they get to the University episodes it makes more sense.


----------



## hitmouse

The first 3 episodes of *Sandman* on Netflix.   This is pretty good. I enjoyed the comic years ago. Afterwards I dug out my copy. Some slight changes, which benefit the narrative.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A bunch of episodes of the paranormal series _One Step Beyond_, supposedly based on "true" accounts of premonitions, hauntings, and the like.  To our annoyance, we found that the DVD set we have, although it has 70 episodes on six discs, is missing 26 episodes out of the full 96.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West - s 2 The Night of the Colonel's Ghost - Artie gets two disguises in this one including a pretty decent Terry-Thomas impersonation. 

MIssion Impossible Season 2 - Charity--this was really good. They out-scammed a couple of con artists who rip people off for charitable donations. Great last lines of dialogue.

The Rockford Files s1 e 1 The Kirkoff Case -guest stars James Woods. Funny show--it's too bad it is only 50 minutes a show.


----------



## AE35Unit

Watching *La Brea* about a mysterious sink hole that opens up there, taking some people to...somewhere, or somewhen else...


----------



## johndsal

AE35Unit said:


> Watching *La Brea* about a mysterious sink hole that opens up there, taking some people to...somewhere, or somewhen else...


Watched the first episode but the rest are on Paramount which I don’t subscribe to. Could be good but the roles are too similar to others in similar settings...a dodgy copper( perhaps ), a macho hero and his daughter, a comical coward, a mysterious guy with a gun, a curious native looking on from the trees. Hope it gets better


----------



## AE35Unit

Its not bad. We finished the series in one sitting. Season 2 in September


----------



## KGeo777

Barbary Coast - Jesse Who? This series is terrible. It's a poor man's Wild Wild West except the master of disguise is the lead character. Have watched 3 episodes and the pilot so far and it's not getting any better.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

KGeo777 said:


> Barbary Coast - Jesse Who? This series is terrible. It's a poor man's Wild Wild West except the master of disguise is the lead character. Have watched 3 episodes and the pilot so far and it's not getting any better.




Agreed.  We watched the complete series (there aren't that many episodes) and it stays just as lousy.


----------



## Rodders

Just finished The Tenth Planet. I wondered why the name was familiar. The Doctor has just transformed from William Hartnell to Patrick Troughton And continues with “The Power of the Daleks” and is another animated episode.

I must confess that i’m enjoying them very much now that I’m into it.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Star Trek TNG - S6E11 - Sub Rosa* - Beverly Crusher has a s*x dream in this, um, homage (I guess?) to Anne Rice. Misty Moors, ghosts and the undead abound.

*Extraordinary Attorney Miss Woo - Episode 12 *- Autistic attorney Woo Young Woo finds herself questioning her career when she has to defend a corporation against a charge of discrimination. I love this series - it's everything I wouldn't usually go for - a bit sappy, in the tradition of Asian Romance stories, courtroom procedural soap opera - but it comes together well and walks a nicely plotted tightrope of taking on issues of law, disability, relationships etc without being preachy or insulting the audience's intelligence. Later in the series it takes on quite weighty themes as WYW questions her belief in the law. 

*Better Call Saul - Waterworks *- Rhea Seehorn puts in a masterclass performance as Kim Wexler in the series penultimate episode. In BCS things don't always happen on the surface, and in a true-to-life moment Seehorn conveys raw emotion in the smallest, but truest of ways. There's been a trend of synthetic emotion in movies where characters blub at the smallest thing, usually accompanied by swelling strings or some romantic overture. It always feels fake or manipulative to me. Not here. Kim Wexler is a complicated person, almost inscrutable, but you know from her choice of words, the smallest of expressions, exactly where her head is at. If this isn't Oscar worthy nothing is.

*Pistol - S01e01* - I was kinda critical of this based off the trailer and casting but, so far, it's okay. 

*Sandman* - I get why people love it, but it's not for me. It's like being stuck in a room with Richmond from the IT crowd who'd got into Jordan Peterson and was pontificating about life, man.


----------



## AE35Unit

Finished season one of Halo. Quite enjoyable even though I've never played any of the games


----------



## KGeo777

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *Star Trek TNG - S6E11 - Sub Rosa* - Beverly Crusher has a s*x dream in this, um, homage (I guess?) to Anne Rice. Misty Moors, ghosts and the undead abound.


I remember that one.
Have not seen it since the premiere but I remember it because it was so rare for her to have any prominent part in the show.
 I prefer Diane Muldaur even though she seemed like a McCoy clone.
A big problem with the NG was that much of the cast was not leading actor material. They felt so anonymous.
Other than Brent Spiner, Levar Burton (who was covered up with that awful visor), and Michael Dorn maybe. 
I like Patrick Stewart but he's not a leading man type.


----------



## paranoid marvin

KGeo777 said:


> I remember that one.
> Have not seen it since the premiere but I remember it because it was so rare for her to have any prominent part in the show.
> I prefer Diane Muldaur even though she seemed like a McCoy clone.
> A big problem with the NG was that much of the cast was not leading actor material. They felt so anonymous.
> Other than Brent Spiner, Levar Burton (who was covered up with that awful visor), and Michael Dorn maybe.
> I like Patrick Stewart but he's not a leading man type.




I think that the series (especially when it came to the movies) became too Data-centric. He had a couple of great episodes, The Measure of a Man - which (imho) was more due to the script than it was to any of the actors.

I agree though that in regards to anonymity, none of the actors stood out in the way that Bones, Kirk and Spock did - although Desmond Llewelyn as Q stole the screen in every episode of which he played a part - now _that's _screen presence!


----------



## Mon0Zer0

paranoid marvin said:


> Desmond Llewelyn as Q stole the screen in every episode of which he played a part - now _that's _screen presence!



Now I desperately want to see a Roger Moore era Bond meets TNG episode. 

"How can I maintain the quality of my warp drive if you keep mucking it up, Jean-Luc!"


----------



## Mon0Zer0

KGeo777 said:


> I remember that one.
> Have not seen it since the premiere but I remember it because it was so rare for her to have any prominent part in the show.
> I prefer Diane Muldaur even though she seemed like a McCoy clone.



Diane Muldaur was great. Nice homage to the original series, being as she was originally Dr Miranda Jones and all in TOS. Fantastic presence.


----------



## paranoid marvin

The name was on the tip of my tongue, so I did a quick Google.... and that's what happened.


----------



## KGeo777

Muldaur has a such a strong voice too--which was common for 1960s-70s actors.

I really miss that quality.
I can't stand listening to modern actors because they just don't throw their voice around!

That's true about Q--John  de Lancie was a strong presence (and voice).

DS9 wasn't that bad -- at least the people playing aliens were stronger personalities-Odo, Quark, etc...it is the human characters who seemed to be less interesting. Bashir was ok.
 Voyager--Janeway was fine but I guess it depends on one's tolerance for her attitude-she's watchable but maybe not sympathetic.
Neelix was good--alien again. Tuvok was ok--again an alien. I think they dropped the ball by giving up on the Maquis storyline. Chakotay was turned into another Riker--pretty pointless character. Kes was so bad though. She was even more pointless than Deanne Troi.
At least they didn't have a Wesley. There's nothing wrong with having a kid on the show  IF the kid is interesting to watch.  Does anyone object to Will Robinson? But Wesley Crusher I am sorry to say, is no fun to watch.

I gave up on Star Trek Enterprise after the vulcan shower scene.
I think they should have done the Captain Sulu-Excelsior show instead. 
But overall I really think Star Trek needs to dry dock.

New ideas.
I would watch a show about a Gorn ship though.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

KGeo777 said:


> Muldaur has a such a strong voice too--which was common for 1960s-70s actors.
> 
> I really miss that quality.
> 
> I can't stand listening to modern actors because they just don't throw their voice around!



Really agree with this. Was thinking that on a rewatch of The Invaders recently - I love the tone and projection of their voices. 




KGeo777 said:


> Chakotay was turned into another Riker--pretty pointless character.



I think I saw an appearance of the actor at a con and he was complaining of the way the writers treated him on the show. Apparently Kate Mulgrew was quite difficult, especially after 7 of 9 came on board.

I'm re-watching Star Trek TNG, DS9 and voyager at the moment so I'll not comment on those for the time being.


----------



## AE35Unit

Patrick Stewart/Picard. Definitely a leading man type!


----------



## KGeo777

AE35Unit said:


> Patrick Stewart/Picard. Definitely a leading man type!



Even when he had hair, he wasn't leading man type.
Peter Cushing is similar in physical appearance but he was a leading man in his youth.
 That's why some people were surprised that in First Contact Picard changed into an action man.
 Like shoehorning him into that role.
He's not terrible but he's not a stand out. Some actors can be in the background of a shot and you just go--"who is that?" because they command attention.
Jeffrey Hunter was a bad choice for captain on Star Trek. He wasn't interesting enough. Shatner was better than him for being watchable.
Oh--yeah, that was a bad moment for Picard--when Kirk handed him the frying pan.  I know Stewart wanted to (or had to) defer to Shatner but it was kind of cringey.


----------



## Parson

paranoid marvin said:


> Desmond Llewelyn as Q stole the screen in every episode of which he played a part - now _that's _screen presence!



Yikes!!! I outright hated that character, any show with him in it, especially with him in a leading role, was ABSOLUTELY RUINED. 

(I feel better now.)


----------



## AE35Unit

I beg to differ re Picard


----------



## TheIntelligencePolice

The Sandman. I've been waiting a long time for that to come to the screen, and , in my opinion, it was very definitely worth the wait.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Whenever I'd seen Patrick Stewart onscreen before TNG he was largely anonymous. In fact it was only _after _watching TNG that I noticed him at all in the likes of I Claudius, Dune, Henry V etc. He never stood out in the way that certain other actors who are in the background do (love him or hate him, Brian Blessed always did). 

In fact I think it took him to well into Season 2 of TNG to find his feet in the role, and the same could be argued for most of the other actors in that series. When you compare that to Shatner, Kelly and Nimoy 30 years earlier, there's a stark contrast.

I do like Sir Patrick, and I couldn't imagine anyone else in the chair on the bridge of TNG's Enterprise. But back then, it was an odd choice to replace an extrovert such as Shatner with someone far more self-reflecting.


----------



## paranoid marvin

KGeo777 said:


> Muldaur has a such a strong voice too--which was common for 1960s-70s actors.
> 
> I really miss that quality.
> I can't stand listening to modern actors because they just don't throw their voice around!
> 
> That's true about Q--John  de Lancie was a strong presence (and voice).
> 
> DS9 wasn't that bad -- at least the people playing aliens were stronger personalities-Odo, Quark, etc...it is the human characters who seemed to be less interesting. Bashir was ok.
> Voyager--Janeway was fine but I guess it depends on one's tolerance for her attitude-she's watchable but maybe not sympathetic.
> Neelix was good--alien again. Tuvok was ok--again an alien. I think they dropped the ball by giving up on the Maquis storyline. Chakotay was turned into another Riker--pretty pointless character. Kes was so bad though. She was even more pointless than Deanne Troi.
> At least they didn't have a Wesley. There's nothing wrong with having a kid on the show  IF the kid is interesting to watch.  Does anyone object to Will Robinson? But Wesley Crusher I am sorry to say, is no fun to watch.
> 
> I gave up on Star Trek Enterprise after the vulcan shower scene.
> I think they should have done the Captain Sulu-Excelsior show instead.
> But overall I really think Star Trek needs to dry dock.
> 
> New ideas.
> I would watch a show about a Gorn ship though.




For me the best thing in DS9 was Quark and the rest of the Ferengi. And I think we can see that as the series progresses that the writers knew this as well, and gave them much more prominent roles and storylines.


----------



## AE35Unit

At the time when TNG came out I wasn't keen, the idea of calling it Next Generation but having an old looking captain grated with me. But that was a long time ago and at the time I didn't have Sky TV or whatever was available back in '86, so I didn't get to see any of it until much later. Now I love it.


----------



## KGeo777

John Meredyth Lucas turned down the offer to write for TNG because he said they had no dramatic conflict among the characters. They all get along great. They fiddled with that in the movies--especially First Contact. Picard calling Worf a coward for example. That was really out of character but it made the story more suspenseful. 
Oh yeah-Robert Picardo was also a highlight on Voyager.

But I gave up on that show after I started to watch Babylon 5.
 I came back for the final episode when they got home.


----------



## Bick

Still watching Ozark. How bad can things get for the Byrdes before their heads explode?


----------



## AE35Unit

Dr Lee Skin Clinic. Some weird cases there...


----------



## Guttersnipe

Tales from the Darkside, Season 4 Episode 10: "Payment Overdue"


----------



## Guttersnipe

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> A bunch of episodes of the paranormal series _One Step Beyond_, supposedly based on "true" accounts of premonitions, hauntings, and the like.  To our annoyance, we found that the DVD set we have, although it has 70 episodes on six discs, is missing 26 episodes out of the full 96.


I enjoy this series. I read that there's one episode where the host takes psilocybin mushrooms.


----------



## Parson

Episode 1 of _The Musketeers_ on Hulu. (I believe it was a BBC production in 2017.)  So far I like it. I've never been able to finish the actual novel. Maybe this will be easier/better.


----------



## AE35Unit

Mock the Week. Love it


----------



## Ray Zdybrow

The first episode of "Life In Hell". Black cop (Idris Elba) is sent to the Isle of Wight. No-one gets murdered. Ok actually this is... a joke


----------



## thaddeus6th

Part 4 of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.

Never seen it before, but enjoying the slower pace.


----------



## johndsal

Parson said:


> Episode 1 of _The Musketeers_ on Hulu. (I believe it was a BBC production in 2017.)  So far I like it. I've never been able to finish the actual novel. Maybe this will be easier/better.


I found this series quite enjoyable. Plenty of decent swordplay and a great camp performance by Ryan Gage as King LouisXIII. He was in the Hobbit as Lickspittle, the Masters deputy.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Parson said:


> Episode 1 of _The Musketeers_ on Hulu. (I believe it was a BBC production in 2017.)  So far I like it. I've never been able to finish the actual novel. Maybe this will be easier/better.




After seeing the 3 films starring Ollie Reed and Michael York, any other iteration of the Musketeers (apart from maybe Dogtanian) seems  to pale in comparison.


----------



## Droflet

*The Sandman*. Up to ep 5 and enjoying it.


----------



## KGeo777

My Living Doll episodes 1-3  - Heard of it but not often mentioned. Only lasted one season.  Robert Cummings was a little old to be playing an energetic and goofy bachelor but you got used to it after a while. Julie Newmar is the robot built by space scientist Henry Beckman who gets relocated to Pakistan and tells Cummings to hide his robot until he gets back. The robot is called AF-709. They call her 709 before she gets the name Rhoda.
"7 oh 9" is how they say it. 7 of 9? ST Voyager's Seven of Nine? Similar idea--a statuesque woman with robotic behavior towards things having to interact with the world and humans. Cummings hopes to make her understand human emotions. This came out the same time as Bewitched and it is a similar concept: the couple with a unpredictable supernatural wife character. The limitations of her personality and speaking meant they needed someone else in the show as a co-star so Cummings' character has his sister stay with her and she gets about as much episode time as Newmar.
I don't know if the show changed concept later on so that she has more magical powers--for the first three episodes the humor is ok but the canned laughter reminds you how forced it all is.
Rhoda likes to say "This does not compute" which was said to originate on this series.

The Wild Wild West season 2 The Night of the Deadly Blossom - ok episode that feels a little repetitive--I think they already did a story about a Chinese villain who uses rockets to sink ships but West finds a decent away of escaping a pendulum blade--you raise yourself closer to the blade so you can cut your bindings before it gets too low.  Something to remember when you find yourself in such a trap.

Petrocelli season 1 Once Upon A Victim - lame title for an ok episode which has a little more action--a brief car chase. John Dehner guest stars. And, finally, Susan Howard gets to do something a little more than average-she is sent to interview a bellydance instructor (Barbara Rhodes--I was thinking of her before I started watching the show-wondering if she would show up in the series since she was in every tv show you can think of--from Columbo to Kojak to Kolchak to McMillan & Wife to the Six Million Dollar Man. Here she was again).


----------



## KGeo777

Mannix season 1: The Many Deaths of St Christophers - I have to give it credit for pulling a fast one with the ex-Nazi plot. They make it sound like it is one thing and then they pull  a twist which worked for me--I was suckered but maybe I am just gullible.
Mike Connors does some somewhat dangerous stunts in this show--jumping around an outside conveyor belt with no net under him.
But maybe it was there out of sight and I am just gullible.

Hawkins - Die Darling, Die -  Strother Martin is on vacation or was he dropped from the show? He never had much to do in the episodes--here he is replaced by James Stewart's nephew. This was another good melodrama though and Sam Elliot is good as the young ambitious prosecutor who Hawkins actually calls a young whippersnapper more than once.


----------



## JunkMonkey

*Shades of Gray *- the second season finale to TNG and quite frankly the worst season finale I think I have ever come across.   The sort of 'clip show' that happens when producers shunt money from one budget to another and have to something really cheap so they can have a shedload of CGI in the next episode. 

I'm glad to see, after a few seconds in depth research, that the makers were acutely embarrassed by it too.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I was watching a 1963 episode of *The Virginian*, today.

"Spock" was the pathetic, dying victim of a gunshot wound, attended by "Bones,"  who was already cast as a Doctor.

The Big Boast of The Virginian is that it was the first "Oater" tv show that ran 90 minutes.  Meaning that they take far longer to stretch out, interminably,  a one act story than anyone ever had before.

Well, the barely recognizable, young Nimoy cacked in the first half hour; but Mcoy hung in to the bitter end.   Increasingly Drunk, Useless and Insane; he pulled his schtuff out of the fire in time for anti-climax.

The whole thing was a tad disconcerting... expecting Shatner and Takei to pop in at any random moment.


----------



## Vladd67

People forget Deforest Kelley's western career, before becoming a doctor not a gun fighter.


----------



## Mr Cairo

Giving *Neverwhere* a rewatch and really enjoying the story still even if the visuals have aged a tad ...still a great story that's ripe for a remake.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Better Call Saul *- the final episode.

After the series peak 5 episodes ago, I wondered how they were going to maintain the series for 4 more episodes as we shift from Slippin' Jimmy over to Gene in black and white -  and in places it seemed like the action was redundant. The final episode was fantastic though, a bittersweet episode of highs and lows. 

"So, you were always like this."

If breaking bad was about change, then better call Saul was about inability to change. We see, even into the final moments, Slippin' Jimmy always tries to find a way out. 

A fitting end to one of the best TV series ever that managed to punctuate long, slow builds with moments of intense drama. A fitting companion series to BB that managed to correct the misperception of Walter White as some kind of hero to be admired rather than an intensely selfish man to be reviled. In BCS there is a heroic moment, but it is a quiet moment of realisation overshadowed by the depth of Jimmy McGill's depravity and all we're left with is regret.

5/5


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Guttersnipe said:


> I enjoy this series. I read that there's one episode where the host takes psilocybin mushrooms.




I'm not sure is they were that exact variety, but there is one where the host ate some "sacred" mushrooms from a remote Mexican village, and supposedly developed extrasensory perception.

We got the complete series on a DVD of episodes recorded directly off somebody's TV and filled in our gaps, including the above.


----------



## Rodders

Still going through the old school Doctor Who and at the moment I'm on Season 4, Episode 22. 

It's enjoyable for the most part, but with so many missing episodes in these first few seasons, it's been a bit jarring. Some have been made up with animation and some are just the soundtrack with available photos put in. 

I'm getting a bit of series fatigue at the moment, so i might take a quick break. Perhaps The Boys series 3.


----------



## KGeo777

The Adventures of Huck Finn episode 2 --This was such an entertaining series for kids. Great to revisit.

Land of the Lost episode 2- the Sleestak Temple  - The sleestak have aged very well. They are just as scary as they were in the 70s. I read the Borg were inspired by them. They have a really creepy entrance. 

Buck Rogers in the 25th Century - Space Vampire. Best episode of the series, period. Still creepy, I remember most of it almost scene for scene. Considering that Erin Gray has to be freaked out half the episode--she's also kind of scary as a vampire (without fangs). I always marvelled at how fast she and the vampire walk down the hallway in close formation.

Really funny synchronicity: I changed the soil in an indoor rubber tree plant and in the show, Dr. Huer has a sickly plant that he got from Buck Rogers and he is embarrassed that he doesn't have a 20th century green thumb. He has to take a vidphone message and Dr. Theopolis, the table-top computer brain says to him "That must be Buck and Colonel Deering. Maybe you better hide the plant." Dr. Huer: "Good heavens!"  He quickly hides it from the monitor. At the end, after an agri-drone fails to revive the plant, he replaces it and hopes Buck won't notice. And when he comes back he says: how did an* indian rubber plant* turn into a ficus benjamina?

Hunter - s 1 The Hot Grounder. Another crazy synchronicity. First of all, Joe Santos appears as a cop (what else?) in the precinct. How many damn cop shows was he in anyway?
He was on the Rockford Files, and he was in both the movie and tv show version of Shamus--as a cop.  
Also, William Windom is a police commissioner. The funny thing is,  Windom appeared in The Detective 1968 with the exact same situation!  It's sort of like a remake of it with Stepfanie Kramer as Frank Sinatra.


----------



## paranoid marvin

The Outer Limits: A Feasbility Study

I should like The Outer Limits. I really love the old b&w scifi movies and The Twilight Zone I can't get enough of. But this series just doesn't do it for me. I think it's partly to do with the fact that the shows are closer to 60 minutes than 30. They also have some great premises, but waste the opportunity. I also don't like how, at the beginning of the show, they have to show a 30 second clip of what is to come in the show. Totally unnecessary; we don't need a teaser or incentive to watch the show, we already are! 

This episode is a great example of a wasted opportunity. At the beginning we are told all of the plot; that the townsfolk have been kidnapped and taken to a different planet in order to be used as slaves/servants. Now if this had been Twilight Zone, we would have been left to figure this out, or it would have been a revelation during the show. I'm not sure why TOL has to reveal all at the beginning, and what could have been a great short story gets dragged out by discussing relationships and marriages. 

If Twilight Zone had been given this plot, it likely would have made it into one of the best episodes. As it is, it's the best episode of TOL that I've seen to date, but is a real wasted opportunity.


----------



## KGeo777

Cannon s1  Fool's Gold  - Frank is on the trail of a bank robber which leads him to a small town where the locals (a cast of yokels led by LQ Jones) are concealing his whereabouts because they hope the money can breath new life into their ghost town.

Petrocelli s1 The Kidnapping - not bad as a melodrama with some tearjerker elements although not as good as an episode of Hawkins for that. Once again the wife has more to do than normal but poor Albert Salmi is once again given nothing to do.


----------



## Toby Frost

I watched the first two episodes of Season 4 of The West Wing. As ever, TWW is very much it's own thing, and it steers very close to being downright schmaltzy. However, there's a lot of wit in there, which stops it from ever becoming outright cheesy. I like it, but it's a very odd programme.


----------



## Droflet

Finally finished The Sandman. Not bad.


----------



## hitmouse

The first 2 episodes of *Welcome to Wrexham* on Star, in which Ryan Reynolds and someone else no-one in Wales has heard of, buy Wrexham Football Club. 
Quite interesting so far, having followed the story for the last couple of years from a Welsh perspective.


----------



## Droflet

Just finished *Ragnarok*. A Norwegian show that looks into Norse mythology. Only six episodes but bloody good.


----------



## Rodders

I'm now up to Patrick Troughton on Doctor Who. The initial episodes have all been cartoons. Pretty good.

Taking a quick break to watch something called "Sprung" by Greg Garcia. I loved My Name is Earl and this is proving to be quite similar in tone. I'm enjoying it. Martha Plimpton is excellent.


----------



## Droflet

Just watched the first two eps. of the new Vikings series. So far, so good.


----------



## CupofJoe

Reruns of *Veronica Mars*. I remembered it being good, but ! I had forgotten how much I liked it.
Fast and witty. just as I like it.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West season 2 The Night of the Cadre -- most notable for filming at the same place the Star Trek episode "Arena" was made. I was hoping I would see the Gorn lying in the background somewhere. Interesting use of the mind control storyline but revised for the 19th century. A crystal that has harmonics properties is surgically inserted into a victim and when a sound is played on a silent whistle-it can make them do commands before it explodes in their head.

Kojak season 1 ep 3 The Corrupter   These shows have good writing

Baretta s 1 ep 3 - This was pretty good too. A friend of Baretta is killed because he saw a woman supposed to have drowned in Mexico. An ex- cop (Ed Lauter) is involved in a scam to steal money from a crime boss. Baretta goes in disguise as a black masseuse, a  singing Jesus freak, a Chicano brothel customer, and a singing Mexican companero. Fred the cockatoo makes duck sounds.

Police Woman s 1 It's Only a Game - Patrick Wayne is a young cop (he's actually around 35) being pressured by his ex-cop father to advance to detective. As usual we get a lot of ego-stroking for the star. How many times someone says Pepper is beautiful or tries to pick her up. Maybe five times and they also throw in a middle aged blonde waitress who compliments Pepper on her dancing. She gets some peaches and celery and complains they overcharged: $1.20.  Peaches cost a lot more than a $1.20 where I am. Bill loses his cool with the father of Wayne (not  played by John, pilgrim)  and this is where they are clever in how they use the show's concept to good effect- Earl Holliman becomes the bad cop and then Angie Dickinson gives the good cop routine to the father so he comes to realize that his son doesn't really want to be a cop and they reconcile before the standard freezeframe joke ending.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *Better Call Saul *- the final episode.
> 
> After the series peak 5 episodes ago, I wondered how they were going to maintain the series for 4 more episodes as we shift from Slippin' Jimmy over to Gene in black and white -  and in places it seemed like the action was redundant. The final episode was fantastic though, a bittersweet episode of highs and lows.
> 
> "So, you were always like this."
> 
> If breaking bad was about change, then better call Saul was about inability to change. We see, even into the final moments, Slippin' Jimmy always tries to find a way out.
> 
> A fitting end to one of the best TV series ever that managed to punctuate long, slow builds with moments of intense drama. A fitting companion series to BB that managed to correct the misperception of Walter White as some kind of hero to be admired rather than an intensely selfish man to be reviled. In BCS there is a heroic moment, but it is a quiet moment of realisation overshadowed by the depth of Jimmy McGill's depravity and all we're left with is regret.
> 
> 5/5



I agree; a superb ending to a superb series. All the way through this final series Saul has been careering along the same path that Walter and Jesse took; will he go completely over the edge, or pull back before the precipice? 

This is the end of his story, and I think a fitting end to the whole 'Breaking Bad' franchise. I can't see where it would go after this, and to be honest I hope that the creators of the show don't try.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

KGeo777 said:


> Land of the Lost
> 
> Buck Rogers in the 25th Century



Where are you watching these?


----------



## Mr Cairo

CupofJoe said:


> Reruns of *Veronica Mars*. I remembered it being good, but ! I had forgotten how much I liked it.
> Fast and witty. just as I like it.



One of the best shows ever my wife and I have just finsshed our 5th or 6th rewatch of the run, its really worth getting the 2 novels that are canon for the series, the first is set between the end of the original series and the film the second is between the film and the last series. both are excellent.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Some episodes, very badly recorded on DVD from somebody's TV,  of the old Western _Broken Arrow_, mostly because Michael Ansara is the co-star, as Apache chief Cochise.  The premise is that there's peace between Cochise's people and the white folks, but Geronimo is on the warpath, and some white folks are also hostile.  Besides the usual Western plotlines, there's an overall message of "can't we all just get along" that is a lot more optimistic than what really happened.  Cochise is played by Ricardo Montalban in the pilot (which I think was an episode of some anthology series or other.)

For a peculiar reason, I also watched the pilot episode of _The Flying Nun_.  At forty-odd minutes instead of the twenty-odd minutes of later episodes, it really drags.  There's an excruciatingly saccharine song you have to suffer through twice.


----------



## julianw55

_Sandman _
The Bonus (Season One Episode 11) double story _Dream of a Thousand Cats/Calliope._


----------



## KGeo777

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Where are you watching these?


On my tv.  
They are tape collections or from youtube etc. Not streaming.


----------



## KGeo777

HARRY O - Coinage of the Realm - He has to find a girl's father so she can get a blood transfusion. There's a funny scene where the camera is placed on ground level and David Janssen is walking through a crowd of non-actors. And these kids are looking right at the camera and waving and they must have said something because Janssen turns around and looks at them. They kept it in. It seems to suit the lackadaisical nature of the character.

SWAT - Jungle War  - Hondo's old war buddy from 'Nam shows up to join the team. Problem is it's Cameron Mitchell who had a classic crazy breakdown which leads to a stand off in a warehouse and hand to hand combat.


----------



## Vladd67

KGeo777 said:


> HARRY O - Coinage of the Realm - He has to find a girl's father so she can get a blood transfusion. There's a funny scene where the camera is placed on ground level and David Janssen is walking through a crowd of non-actors. And these kids are looking right at the camera and waving and they must have said something because Janssen turns around and looks at them. They kept it in. It seems to suit the lackadaisical nature of the character.
> 
> SWAT - Jungle War  - Hondo's old war buddy from 'Nam shows up to join the team. Problem is it's Cameron Mitchell who had a classic crazy breakdown which leads to a stand off in a warehouse and hand to hand combat.


Ah the old standby of the 70s, the crazy Vietnam vet. I remember watching an episode of Kojak, the villain was obviously military trained so Kojak told Crocker to contact Washington and Saigon for details. That brought home how old this series was.


----------



## KGeo777

Vladd67 said:


> Ah the old standby of the 70s, the crazy Vietnam vet.


I forgot -in the Harry O episode,  there were two hired killers who were so obviously intended to be more than "straight" friends by their behavior and they were also Vietnam vets.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rewatching *Jason of Star Command*.


----------



## KGeo777

I used to watch that show.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> I used to watch that show.


It was  a  sequel series  to Space Academy .   The effects haven't aged  well but it still  fun to watch .  James Doohan was elder for the first season and  John Russel took over in season 2.  Produced by Filmation .


----------



## paranoid marvin

I'm getting into the last third of the more recent 'The Stand' series. It's definitely picked up, and much more interesting - but still not as good as the old series. It will be interesting to see how it ends, which was one (the only?) really disappointing thing about the original mini-series.


----------



## KGeo777

THE TIME TUNNEL - Pilot episode -  I have not watched this show in a long time. Quite high budget for an hour episode. Fancy special effects for the underground base.

THE INVADERS pilot episode-- I don't think I ever saw this show before. I assumed it was black and white. Oh I almost forgot: *A Quinn Martin production.*

HUNTER S1  A Long Way From LA  - These shows are very goofy and dumb but they are watchable. This has the same basic idea as a show like the Wild Wild West where one partner is into disguises. McCall is always doing some kind of voice impersonation in the episodes so far. She wears a lot of makeup for a cop too.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON s1  Tonight's episode: Girl in the Electric Coffin  -  Cannon seeks the daughter of a cosmetic heiress after a colleague is killed while pursuing the job that he had turned down.  

PETROCELLI s1 A Lonely Victim  - a child hires him to help her mother who is accused of murder. For once the local hick police lieutenant who usually acts as a foil for him wants him to help the kid.


----------



## hitmouse

*Kleo* on Netflix. First 2 episodes. Really good revenge thriller. Young Stasi agent is betrayed by someone in the E German heirarchy and imprisoned after a kangaroo court. 3 years later the Berlin Wall comes down and she is released with other political prisoners into the chaos of reunified Germany. Queue revenge, plots and conspiracies etc. VG.


----------



## Rodders

Finished the Anime version of Cowboy Bebop and was really impressed. I’m now re-watching the live action version.


----------



## hitmouse

Finished Kleo. It is ace.


----------



## Guttersnipe

The second episode of The Sandman. It's pretty good so far, but I feel I could've casted it better.


----------



## Judderman

I watched the first two episodes and really enjoyed it. Dark, not fast moving, but I wouldn't say dull. Great atmosphere.
(The pied raven looked suspiciously like a magpie).


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> It was  a  sequel series  to Space Academy .   The effects haven't aged  well but it still  fun to watch .  James Doohan was elder for the first season and  John Russel took over in season 2.  Produced by Filmation .



Anything with Sid Haig in is worth a watch...

 and  Nicole was a BABE!


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Anything with Sid Haig in is worth a watch...
> 
> and  Nicole was a BABE!



I had a bit of crush in Nicole.


----------



## KGeo777

WAY OUT - episode 1 "William and Mary" - Heard of this series for ages--finally checked it out. Roald Dahl hosts.
I had seen this story done in a radio version from a Vincent Price show.

My Living Doll - Something Borrowed, Something Blew  - Rhoda is used to persuade a playboy millionaire to invest in a new psychiatric wing but he wants her to be his eighth wife and she agrees (since she agrees to anything that is asked of her). Bob has to program her to impersonate the guy's other seven wives when he gives a hand signal in order to get him to abandon the idea. Silly but there is some amusement to Julie Newmar's impersonations.

The Time Tunnel ep 2 - One Way to the Moon  - this series is rather expensive-looking.  They don't go cheap on effects except I think they recycle some moon footage from another movie.

Sarge episode 1 A Terminal Case of Vengeance -- this is great twisted melodrama show. Sarge has to track down a man who has terminal cancer but it takes him to the daughter of a big mob boss. The missing man had taken surveillance photographs of the girl when she was 12 and took photos of her again 20 years later.
Then he kidnaps her and forces her father to take a ride with them to the beach. Meanwhile Sarge locates the man's estranged son (Mike Farrell)  who he had turned over for adoption. So what's the mystery? Decades earlier the man had taken his young son to the beach shortly after his wife had died and he gets into an altercation with a few hoodlums--one of whom was the mob boss. The man was so humiliated in front of his son and the beach crowd he couldn't raise his son and vowed that if he ever got news of a serious illness he would have his revenge. So he brings the mob boss to the beach, forces him to eat dirt, and then makes him put on a dress and dance around in front of his daughter as he takes photos.
Sarge shows up and convinces the man not to shoot the mob boss.

Sarge tells him that he should really focus on his life and son and not have done this and the guy gleefully says: "but you didn't see him dance!"

The daughter tells her humiliated father he ought to apologize to the man and he says: "why don't you shut up?"
Hokey series but I am liking it. The opening of the show is a photo montage of George Kennedy from childhood through his military services, boxing etc.


----------



## KGeo777

IRONSIDE s5 ep 1 Contract: Kill Ironside  -  James Olson guest stars as a hit man with a family (Marion Ross is his wife) and a dying father subplot. Hearing him lecture his kid about homework is definitely different as far as these hit man plots go. He is actually shown shooting Ironside in the head but it is an imaginary sequence of what he plans to do and he would have done it if not for a brash young hitman who shows up to upstage him.

MANNIX s6 ep 1 The Open Web - Jumped ahead a few seasons--quite a difference. He now appears to be working out of his home instead of an office and freelancing for the police. Show stealer Rip Torn tries to kill him a few times (looked like he had been a recurring character from the previous season judging from Mannix's reaction to seeing him at the start). Torn holds a family hostage and Mannix lets himself be taken prisoner as well so he can fiddle with a kid's marble-shooting gun to make it fire a shotgun shell. Is that even possible?
In the end it doesn't matter to how the story is resolved except Torn tries to get a child to shoot Mannix with it.


----------



## Judderman

Three episodes of House of the Dragon. So far , so good. Not quite Game of Thrones, but an engrossing show.

Also enjoyed the limited series The Devil in Ohio.About a girl who escapes a cult and is abducted.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"Generations," last episode of the last season of Room 104.


----------



## Droflet

Working my way through two new shows, Wedding Season and The Imperfects. I'm on the fence at the moment but both are intriguing enough to keep me interested.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Cobra Kai* - Season 5 episode 10. It's so cheesy, I love it.



Spoiler: Spoilers ahoy!



One thing I love about it is that it has so much heart. All the villains are cartoonish but the show allows the possibility of redemption (even if they are ultimately rejected). Enemies become friends. People care about stuff. The motivations are ludicrous but it doesn't matter.



Highly entertaining.


*Welcome to Wrexham* - Ryan Reynolds and Ron Mcilhenney buy a football club in North Wales. Culture Clash. Balls are footed. Feelings are felt.  Not a footie fan but the hollywood duo manage to keep the interest with their plucky underdog story.


----------



## Rodders

I'll have to checlk Welcome to Wrexham out. I love It's Always Sunny In Philidelphia.


----------



## KGeo777

WAY OUT "False Face" -  Heard of this show for years-finally watched the famous episode about a snobby actor who pays a deformed bum to let him use his face for the makeup in a Hunchback of Notre Dame play. Well, it didn't quite live up to my imagination. For one thing the show is shot on video so it looks really cheap compared to a Twilight Zone or Hitchcock show. And I was expecting the actor to be some really handsome guy, thus making the ending (he can't remove the makeup) more disturbing--but the actor is the guy who played the salt vampire's husband in the Man Trap episode of Star Trek! Not exactly a heart throb type. Good idea but sounds better when told to you than in the actual show.

THE INVADERS  - Season 1 The Experiment  - Good episode thanks to Roddy McDowall as a freaked out mind-controlled alien subject. There's also a neat fire escape shot which looked really good--if it was real--I am shocked  Roy Thinnes and McDowall would jump through a house covered in flames--if a spfx, it was very convincing. Oh yeah,* A Quinn Martin production*.

THE WILD WILD WEST season 2 - Night of the Wolf -- This was a really good episode--a kind of Halloween story involving werewolves but really a variation on the Manchurian Candidate. Quite violent too-a few drug-injected wolves bite the (silver) bullet.

ROCKFORD FILES "A Dark And Stormy Ground" -  I was wondering when Gretchen Corbett would appear and here she was in the 3rd episode. Very funny lines. Interesting historical comment--they said a new movie was the biggest thing since Birth of a Nation. I would have expected them to say Gone With the Wind.  Birth of a Nation was a huge hit (in 1915). I am assuming that in 1974, it was still considered a big box office hit.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Police Squad* - The Butler did it / A Bird in the Hand - Man, I love Police Squad. Still hilarious after all these years.


----------



## KGeo777

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *Police Squad* - The Butler did it / A Bird in the Hand - Man, I love Police Squad. Still hilarious after all these years.


Coffee?

Yes, I know.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON - s 1 Dead Pigeon  -  a cop friend of Cannon is framed for murder and he has to  clear him.

MANNIX s 4 A Ticket to the Eclipse  - Darren McGavin is an ex-Korean war buddy of Mannix who has gone nuts and is killing ex-platoon members or their relatives so he can get Mannix into a showdown. The last episode of this show I watched was season 6--it's so interchangeable. There's so little difference between seasons (except Joseph Campanella from season 1  turns into a black woman secretary and Mannix went from a big hi-tech firm to working out of his house) since they all appear as single story episodes.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Cyberpunk Edgerunners *S01 E01 - Retro throwback anime based on the Mike Pondsmith influenced Projekt Red Cyberpunk 2077. Nods to classic anime like GitS and the work of Satoshi Kon. The writing isn't up to something like AD Police or Cybercity Oedo 808 which were much more fresh. Strangely, the way the diaogue is written and the performances have that staccato speech you get in dubs from Japanese. I guess this a choice, but it doesn't work for me.

Interested to see how this pans out, but so far it's not a patch on original Japanese content.


----------



## Droflet

*Vampire Academy. *Underwhelmed.


----------



## interretiarius

*12 Monkeys* - 1st season, 2nd episode.

Rewatching the whole series (4 seasons in total).
I think/thought this was an excellent show; extremely entertaining. It is way too underrated on the IMDb; only 44K ratings? Good grief!


----------



## KGeo777

Droflet said:


> *Vampire Academy. *Underwhelmed.


lol  it doesn't sound a like a winning concept

"I am going to vampire school! Night classes only."

The 1979 Curse of Dracula tv show (part of Cliffhangers) had Dracula as a night school teacher.


----------



## J-Sun

Just watched the season premieres of _*FBI*_ and _*FBI:I*_. Disappointing, and not just because _FBI_ didn't have Maggie and _FBI:I_ didn't have Jaeger, but that sure didn't help. Both were just sort of silly and over the top (and we've done the "drive the bomb away" thing just last season, I think, although I can't remember which show it was--probably _FBI_, itself).


----------



## Rodders

I'm no onto series 5 of the classic Doctor Who and it's been a bit jarring with so many episodes missing. I'm thinking i might skip straight to Tom Baker... (i won't though. The completionist in me won't allow it.  )


----------



## J-Sun

Tonight was _*Chicago*_s _*Fire*_ and _*P.D.*_ _Fire_ was fine when it wasn't being a soap opera or horror-movie gory (man, do I prefer _Emergency!_ in some ways) and _P.D._ was its usual intense self so, after the disappointment of the _FBI_s, I'm pretty undisappointed tonight. Just wish there was something new-new on but all the series premieres look so bad as to not be worth trying.

No other USA-ans watching anything in "premiere week"?


----------



## Droflet

J-Sun, you might want to try *Pantheon*. It's a Japanese animated series about transplanting the human brain to a computer. So far it's very good.


----------



## Vladd67

J-Sun said:


> Tonight was _*Chicago*_s _*Fire*_ and _*P.D.*_ _Fire_ was fine when it wasn't being a soap opera or horror-movie gory (man, do I prefer _Emergency!_ in some ways) and _P.D._ was its usual intense self so, after the disappointment of the _FBI_s, I'm pretty undisappointed tonight. Just wish there was something new-new on but all the series premieres look so bad as to not be worth trying.
> 
> No other USA-ans watching anything in "premiere week"?


My wife watches Chicago fire and sometimes I hear it. I just find it odd hearing the station chief speak in a deep American accent, I can remember him playing Alf Garnett 's gay home help in In Sickness and in Health.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"No Time Like the Past" from the original Twilight Zone. I didn't remember this one well. It was satisfactory. It seems like a lot of TZ's fourth season (hour-long rather than half-hour-long) eschewed thrilling twists in favor of high drama.


----------



## THX1138

Cowboy Bebop live action Ep7 Galileo Hustle. Saw the anima series a few times. So far, not bad. Some 'emph' moments but overall, not bad.


----------



## Rodders

I enjoyed the love action series and found it to be quite entertaining. I liked all the cast and the show is fun. Disappointed that it didn't go on for another series.


----------



## interretiarius

*12 Monkeys* - 1st season - 3rd episode.

I love this show. I'm now rewatching it.

Edit: Oops, I have realised that I had posted that I watched its 2nd episode of the 1st season. Imagine that I'll do it after watching each and every episode if it.


----------



## KGeo777

Maverick - pilot  War of the Silver Kings -- Great show. I used to watch it regularly. 

Have Gun, Will Travel  Three Bells to Perdido  - Pilot. I used to watch this show too.

Mannix - Make It Like It Never Happened  - Back to season 1. Mannix is hired by a child to clear her father of a murder charge. They show his house in this one which becomes his office in later seasons after he leaves Intertech.

Harry O season 1  Eyewitness - a nurse hires Harry to help clear her son of murder charges.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

We finished up _Broken Arrow _and are moving on to the one-season sitcom _My World and Welcome to It _(1969-1970).  It was loosely inspired by the drawings and writings of James Thurber.  William Windom stars as a writer/cartoonist vaguely similar to Thurber.  The episodes mix up real life (wife, daughter, dogs, boss) with animation and fantasy sequences.  It was sort of a critics' darling, but never got good ratings.  I can see that the ordinary American TV audience would find it strange, particularly those not familiar with Thurber.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*11.22.63*

Watched this when it first came out, not long after I'd read the book. I remember being quite disappointed with it. Decided to give it another go, and having what the first (double sized) episode, I'm really enjoying it this time around.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON  - s1 A Lonely Place to Die  - The titles get familiar. That sounds like a title I have encountered before. It doesn't make much sense in the story since three people get shot at a beach and it didnt seem that lonely to me. A woman asks Cannon: "do you think I am attractive for a woman who is 35?"
 35 was over the hill in 1971.

Petrocelli s 1  The Outsiders  - This was so hokey. A family of impoverished  hillbilly seasonal workers who must have loved ma and pa Kettle movies  travel across country picking fields--ridiculously made out to be dim-witted and pitiful yokels who can't afford to feed themselves and need help from our city slicker lawyer. Beyond belief how naive this family was but it was amusing, especially an appearance by Marion Ross as a gloomy bitter widow--the antithesis of Mrs C.  And Mark Hamill as a drug addict!  I notice a common theme in these kinds of shows where small towns are depicted as a dead end hell that everyone wants to escape from. You never find someone who says they like small town living. Every episode Petrocelli is given at least one moment where he can express his righteous indignation over something.


----------



## Vladd67

KGeo777 said:


> Every episode Petrocelli is given at least one moment where he can express his righteous indignation over something.


Sounds like he would fit in just fine with a lot of modern programmes.


----------



## KGeo777

Vladd67 said:


> Sounds like he would fit in just fine with a lot of modern programmes.


Ha. He is usually outraged about relationship issues--if a parent and child are hostile to each other and he perceives one is in the wrong he will make a sarcastic remark or give them a stern lecture. It usually ends with a group hug scenario.


----------



## Rodders

I finished the first season of Sprung.

Very satisfactory (I'm a sucker for a happy ending) and I hope there's a second season.


----------



## J-Sun

Droflet said:


> J-Sun, you might want to try *Pantheon*. It's a Japanese animated series about transplanting the human brain to a computer. So far it's very good.


Thanks for the suggestion but it seems to be a cable thing - if it's not over the air (or streams for free), I don't watch it. (Which means I won't be watching anything in the next few years, I suppose. More reading!)


Vladd67 said:


> My wife watches Chicago fire and sometimes I hear it. I just find it odd hearing the station chief speak in a deep American accent, I can remember him playing Alf Garnett 's gay home help in In Sickness and in Health.


Okay, I thought he was pretty good, but he's ten times the actor I thought. If you'd showed me that clip (which I'll now do my best to un-see ) without identifying him, I'd have never made the connection. So they had two guys (at least) on that show doing American accents. (The guy who just left (Casey, I believe) is Australian, I think.)

I sometimes wonder why no Americans want to act or report on the news or run companies in the US. Are there a lot of American actors in the rest of the world doing British, Australian, etc., accents or doing the news there?


----------



## Mon0Zer0

J-Sun said:


> I sometimes wonder why no Americans want to act or report on the news or run companies in the US.



I think they do, but Brits are cheaper!


----------



## JunkMonkey

J-Sun said:


> So they had two guys (at least) on that show doing American accents. (The guy who just left (Casey, I believe) is Australian, I think.)



I love playing Spot the American in 'American' films made in the UK.  _Batman Begins_ is about as "American" as it gets - but look at the cast list:

English/Welsh - Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne / Batman:
English - Michael Caine as Alfred Pennyworth:
Irish -  Liam Neeson as Henri Ducard / Ra's al Ghul: 
English - Gary Oldman as James Gordon:
Irish - Cillian Murphy as Dr. Jonathan Crane / Scarecrow:
English - Tom Wilkinson as Carmine "The Roman" Falcone:
American - Katie Holmes as Rachel Dawes: 
Dutch - Rutger Hauer as William Earle:
Japanese - Ken Watanabe as decoy Ra's al Ghul:
American - Morgan Freeman as Lucius Fox:
Scottish -Sara Stewart as Martha wayne
English  - Linus Roache as Thomas Wayne 
English - Colin McFarlane as Loab
Welsh - Richard Brake as Joe Chill
American - Mark Boone Junior as Flass
etc.


----------



## Vladd67

JunkMonkey said:


> I love playing Spot the American in 'American' films made in the UK.  _Batman Begins_ is about as "American" as it gets - but look at the cast list:
> 
> English/Welsh - Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne / Batman:
> English - Michael Caine as Alfred Pennyworth:
> Irish -  Liam Neeson as Henri Ducard / Ra's al Ghul:
> English - Gary Oldman as James Gordon:
> Irish - Cillian Murphy as Dr. Jonathan Crane / Scarecrow:
> English - Tom Wilkinson as Carmine "The Roman" Falcone:
> American - Katie Holmes as Rachel Dawes:
> Dutch - Rutger Hauer as William Earle:
> Japanese - Ken Watanabe as decoy Ra's al Ghul:
> American - Morgan Freeman as Lucius Fox:
> Scottish -Sara Stewart as Martha wayne
> English  - Linus Roache as Thomas Wayne
> English - Colin McFarlane as Loab
> Welsh - Richard Brake as Joe Chill
> American - Mark Boone Junior as Flass
> etc.


You forgot the Bedford airship hanger as the bat cave.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Vladd67 said:


> You forgot the Bedford airship hanger as the bat cave.


London Excel, too. Very strange to do comic con there in the same hall.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Following a discussion hereabouts about "The Worst TV Show Ever", or some such.  I dragged myself onto the sofa to watch an episode of _Starhyke_. I chose it on the grounds that I was so pooped after a long day at work and all my critical faculties were at such a low ebb that I would be able to watch _anything_ and enjoy it. 

I was wrong. 

The funniest thing about it was the disc's main menu which gave you a choice of episodes " Play - Episode 3:  - Episode 4:  - All "  

Not 'Both'  - 'All'.


----------



## Foxbat

I’m busy watching Shetland season 7. Just finished the second episode and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Andor - s01e04 - it is so nice to have an actually decent, mature Star Wars show. ESB is the pinnacle of Star Wars, but this is genuinely close.


----------



## KGeo777

MISSION IMPOSSIBLE  The Council part 1 and 2 -- I liked the switcheroo by putting Martin  Landua in makeup to resemble the gangster and then having it be removed in front of his associates by pretending he was getting plastic surgery.

IRONSIDE season 2- Shell Game  An expert jewel thief is visiting the city and Ironside plans to catch him when he goes for an exhibit of rare jewels. You can always spot extras in a tv show--they never look around when they walk. A cop could be arresting someone and they seldom turn their head.


----------



## KGeo777

NIGHT GALLERY -  Room With a View  -  Ehh, not much of a story. Mostly notable for Diane Keaton in an early part as a nurse with a bad temper.

CANNON  No Pockets In A Shroud --  Roy Scheider guest stars as a corrupt lawyer exploiting a Howard Huges-type recluse. There are a few Hughes-inspired characters in tv of this time.  There's one show Cool Million which had someone rescue a Hughes clone from some mishap--and it makes one wonder if the guy who claimed Hughes left him his money had seen that show before he came forward.

Oh yeah, almost forgot
A Quinn Martin production.


----------



## therapist

Watched the first two episodes of Pantheon. A new animated sci fi show. Really good so far and looks like it has great reviews and ratings. It's about uploading minds to a computer. Similar tonaly to Severence. I will be watching the rest of this for sure. Although I think it's another two weeks until the last episode airs.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Some episodes of _The Loner_ (1965-1966), a one-season Western created by and mostly written by Rod Serling, immediately after _The Twilight Zone _went off the air.  Lloyd Bridges stars as an ex-Union officer wandering the West just after the Civil War.  Serling uses familiar Western tropes to deal with serious issues, as he often did in the much more famous series that preceded this one.  An episode dealing with a nearly catatonic Union officer, suffering from what we would now call Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, is particularly powerful.


----------



## KGeo777

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Some episodes of _The Loner_ (1965-1966), a one-season Western created by and mostly written by Rod Serling, immediately after _The Twilight Zone _went off the air.  Lloyd Bridges stars as an ex-Union officer wandering the West just after the Civil War.  Serling uses familiar Western tropes to deal with serious issues, as he often did in the much more famous series that preceded this one.  An episode dealing with a nearly catatonic Union officer, suffering from what we would now call Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, is particularly powerful.


That's interesting--never heard of it before.
Bridges did a 1969 tv movie called the Silent Gun (based on an idea by Bob Kane of Batman) where he is a gunfighter who vows never to shoot a gun again and his reputation is enough to scare off people from fighting him. Not sure if it was intended as a series--the Rural Purge was right around the corner--where shows set in rural America and westerns were all canceled (except for Kung Fu, Alias Smith and Jones, and the Waltons)
I don't think that was because people were tired of rural shows, they just wanted to switch to urban focus. You can see the growing hostility to rural America in the tv movies of the time--so many of them depict the small town as sinister or comical and something to escape from (to the big city).


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> That's interesting--never heard of it before.
> Bridges did a 1969 tv movie called the Silent Gun (based on an idea by Bob Kane of Batman) where he is a gunfighter who vows never to shoot a gun again and his reputation is enough to scare off people from fighting him. Not sure if it was intended as a series--the Rural Purge was right around the corner--where shows set in rural America and westerns were all canceled (except for Kung Fu, Alias Smith and Jones, and the Waltons)
> I don't think that was because people were tired of rural shows, they just wanted to switch to urban focus. You can see the growing hostility to rural America in the tv movies of the time--so many of them depict the small town as sinister or comical and something to escape from (to the big city).



The Wild Wild West was forced off the air because of its violence otherwise it problem would run several more seasons.


----------



## Vladd67

Talking of violence on tv, I was surprised to read in an article that ITV's The Professionals was deemed too violent for US tv. Especially as the writers claimed to be inspired by Starsky and Hutch.


----------



## Toby Frost

Some 70s TV does feel violent, but I think that might come from the slightly grindhouse feel of it all, what with low budgets and dodgy film, as much as the literal violence.


----------



## Ubergeek

Rodders said:


> I saw Toast of Tinseltown last night. It was quite amusing.
> 
> I like Diane Morgan and i saw that the iPlayer had something called "Mandy". I'm two episodes in and it is quite funny.


We enjoyed that   VERY  MUCH  .  When Toast boasted about having a part in the new Star Wars movie ,   when he pronounced   " movie "    with a different inflection every time .  Why is that funny  ?      I almost fell off the couch with laughter  !!!!


----------



## pogopossum

Watched several episodes each of Wandavision, She-Hulk, Attorney-at-Law,and Loki,
My kid just punched in her access.

Gawd. Disney has a lot to apologize for.

And I like Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Parson

pogopossum said:


> Watched several episodes each of Wandavision, She-Hulk, Attorney-at-Law,and Loki,
> My kid just punched in her access.
> 
> Gawd. Disney has a lot to apologize for.
> 
> And I like Tom Hiddleston.


Agreed. On the other hand Andor is really solid IMHO.


----------



## pogopossum

Parson said:


> Agreed. On the other hand Andor is really solid IMHO.


Good. It will probably be next. And Mandalorian?


----------



## smellincoffee

My most recent watch was the first episode of Star Trek Lower Decks season 3. I don't recall a thing about it,  but it was last Saturday night and...well,  at that hour bourbon was in play. I'll re-watch it before continuing.


----------



## Parson

pogopossum said:


> Good. It will probably be next. And Mandalorian?


Mandalorian might just be the best Star Wars after the original 3. It does have weak moments, but most agree that this is a franchise worthy of the name, and are all waiting for season 3.


----------



## KGeo777

They say it was the violence that forced WWW off but I am not buying that because tv shows were full of murders.
It suggests they did it for conscience reasons. LMAO  Hollywood and conscience in the same sentence? I am sorry to have put such unlikely words into a false partnership.

THE INVADERS - The Mutation -- Suzanne Pleshette guest stars as an alien with human feelings. This show reveals how the aliens can be killed--they burn up in neat fashion.

THE WILD WILD WEST - The Night of the Bogus Bandits  - Dr. Loveless returns in a pretty good episode. Some Artemus Gordon humor scenes and James West gets to be killed too. I think I am nearing the end of season 2--this might be the last.

NIGHT GALLERY - The Housekeeper  - Another comical episode but this one was pretty good. Larry Hagman wants to get rid of his beautiful and rich but mean wife so he hires the ugliest and kindest woman he can find, so he can transfer her mind into his wife's and vice versa. 
But she is too kind -- and he is prepared for that scenario. 

PETROCELLI- Vengeance In White  -  the wife of a roadshow evangelical minister is accused of murdering her husband's manager. We learn that evangelical preachers care a lot about money. I learned something new.   Most notable for the murder victim being the guy who had the "Pete" role played by Albert Salmi in the feature film of the series.


----------



## KGeo777

MANNIX  The Cost of a Vacation  -  He helps a ex-flame track down her boyfriend who is an assassin. Lou Wickersham likes to spy on Joe with his surveillance cameras. No wonder Mannix eventually dropped him as a boss.

CANNON  - Stone Cold Dead  - In this episode we get a special treat--William Conrad in a wet suit.  Oh boy. But I have to say-he is a fast runner! He chases down someone in this episode and his pretty light on his feet.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Star Trek TNG: Season 3 Ep. 4 - _Who Watches The Watchers_.

I am starting to suspect that (sometimes) Star Trek is better than I have been giving it credit.  Because there are times when it dispenses with all the get out of jail free, techno-waffle, ignores all the soap operatic elements and tells a simple human story that doesn't require a deep knowledge of the trekkieverse and all that has gone before.  _Who Watches The Watchers_ is one of those episodes.  

A camouflaged anthropological observation post is in difficulties and the Enterprise is on its way to make repairs. The post is discovered and the bronze age indigenes become convinced that Picard is a god.  This breaks the 'Prime Directive' (which is carefully and effortlessly restated in the show just in case we're not all possessing deep knowledge of the Trekkieverse.)

Everyone behaves in a rational manner.  No one does anything stupid just to keep the plot going. (The only moment when this is remotely arguable is when the doctor beams the injured native up to the ship  - but she is following her Hippocratic oath.  Is that oath more important than the oath she took to uphold the Prime Directive?  The question is raised - Picard states she should have let her patient die.)  Things get messy.  Not because the writers pull plot twists out of thin air and magic up hitherto unmentioned handwavium physics as they so often do in Star Trek but because the characters act in character. And the acting and writing is really good.

The episode could have come straight off the pages of a 1960s, Fred Pohl edited Galaxy magazine.  

I liked it.


----------



## Ubergeek

Bick said:


> Coronation Street





JunkMonkey said:


> Star Trek TNG: Season 3 Ep. 4 - _Who Watches The Watchers_.
> 
> I am starting to suspect that (sometimes) Star Trek is better than I have been giving it credit.  Because there are times when it dispenses with all the get out of jail free, techno-waffle, ignores all the soap operatic elements and tells a simple human story that doesn't require a deep knowledge of the trekkieverse and all that has gone before.  _Who Watches The Watchers_ is one of those episodes.
> 
> A camouflaged anthropological observation post is in difficulties and the Enterprise is on its way to make repairs. The post is discovered and the bronze age indigenes become convinced that Picard is a god.  This breaks the 'Prime Directive' (which is carefully and effortlessly restated in the show just in case we're not all possessing deep knowledge of the Trekkieverse.)
> 
> Everyone behaves in a rational manner.  No one does anything stupid just to keep the plot going. (The only moment when this is remotely arguable is when the doctor beams the injured native up to the ship  - but she is following her Hippocratic oath.  Is that oath more important than the oath she took to uphold the Prime Directive?  The question is raised - Picard states she should have let her patient die.)  Things get messy.  Not because the writers pull plot twists out of thin air and magic up hitherto unmentioned handwavium physics as they so often do in Star Trek but because the characters act in character. And the acting and writing is really good.
> 
> The episode could have come straight off the pages of a 1960s, Fred Pohl edited Galaxy magazine.
> 
> I liked it.


Junk Monkey , why did you choose this episode ?  Was it a random choice or did you stumble across it  ?  You must be tempted to try some more TNG  ??????    I liked it , especially stories with Q ,  brilliantly played by John de Lancie .  He calls Picard   "  Peecard  "


----------



## JunkMonkey

Ubergeek said:


> Junk Monkey , why did you choose this episode ?  Was it a random choice or did you stumble across it  ?  You must be tempted to try some more TNG  ??????    I liked it , especially stories with Q ,  brilliantly played by John de Lancie .  He calls Picard   "  Peecard  "



Number One Son and I are working our way through from the start.  We started with Ep one of TOS and have been watching them in broadcast sequence - though we have got a bit out of synch with the movies which we are also watching in order.

The Q stories I find irritating.  Omnipotent characters leave far too much room for writers to cheat.  That's why I gave up on Doctor Who.  The sonic screwdriver became a magic wand and we were in Harry Potter fantasy land not grounded in some sort of real world physics land.  

This is why I liked this episode so much.  No waving of wands, no Geordie recalibrating the whatever and bypassing the mega-doohicky. 

People.  Problem.  How do we talk our way out of this?  Even Troi's near magical, plot convenient, ESP 'sensing' was turned down to zero for this episode.  (And we got to play 'spot the rock' in the Vasquez Rocks location.)

(Number Two Daughter and I are working our way through the Stargate Universe - in order.  Currently alternating season 9 SG1 and season 2 Atlantis.)


----------



## hitmouse

The last 2 episodes of season 3 of The Umbrella Academy, which I enjoyed very much.


----------



## Parson

JunkMonkey said:


> The Q stories I find irritating. Omnipotent characters leave far too much room for writers to cheat. That's why I gave up on Doctor Who. The sonic screwdriver became a magic wand and we were in Harry Potter fantasy land not grounded in some sort of real world physics land.


In my opinion Q is the worst character ever! Even way back when, when Q came on I went out.


----------



## LordOfWizards

I am watching Foundation (Issac Asimov) on Apple TV+.


----------



## KGeo777

I recall Q showed up on Voyager and he beamed Riker into the Delta Quadrant for a half second.
I think his brief visit was responsible for updating Starfleet on Voyager's status.

Species 8472 from fluid space, they had a really good intro.  When that alien came out of the corridor after dismembering some Borg drones--that was an entrance!
I think Star Trek NG and onward was too lazy with their humanoid aliens so it was kind of nice that they did one that was less humanoid.
Of course they ruined them with the episode in which Chakotay makes friends with one in human form.
Did Kirk make friends with the Gorn?
No, we were spared that unnecessary exposition.
Maybe they didn't make friends. Maybe the Federation decided--ah forget it-we will just avoid these lizard men areas.
Did the gorn ever show up in the Federation?
Maybe Star Trek 4--was there one in the background somewhere?
I hope not.


----------



## Guttersnipe

"O.B.I.T."-The Outer Limits. While the plot and tone are wonderfully creepy, the ending seems lazy to me. I guess I don't understand why an alien should be shocking in a show filled with them.


----------



## JunkMonkey

KGeo777 said:


> I recall Q showed up on Voyager and he beamed Riker into the Delta Quadrant for a half second.
> I think his brief visit was responsible for updating Starfleet on Voyager's status.
> 
> Species 8472 from fluid space, they had a really good intro.  When that alien came out of the corridor after dismembering some Borg drones--that was an entrance!
> I think Star Trek NG and onward was too lazy with their humanoid aliens so it was kind of nice that they did one that was less humanoid.
> Of course they ruined them with the episode in which Chakotay makes friends with one in human form.
> Did Kirk make friends with the Gorn?
> No, we were spared that unnecessary exposition.
> Maybe they didn't make friends. Maybe the Federation decided--ah forget it-we will just avoid these lizard men areas.
> Did the gorn ever show up in the Federation?
> Maybe Star Trek 4--was there one in the background somewhere?
> I hope not.



According to Mr Wikipedia  the gorn (or individual gorns) have turned up from time to time in the Trekkiverse
or not:


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> A Gorn was slated to appear in the movie Star Trek: Nemesis as a friend of Worf at Riker's bachelor party, according to an interview given by John Logan to Star Trek Communicator in 2003, but the scene was not in the final version of the film.



meanwhile the last episode I watched was a spectacularly crap episode of Andromeda (The World Turns All Around Her ) which probably didn't even make any sense to the people who wrote it.  I definitely got the impression the cast were only saying words and standing where they were told to stand while hoping next week's script was going to be better.

Painted into a corner and trapped in some very ill-defined tesseracty interdimensional we'll make the rules up as we go along shortcut to alternate universes our gallant captain confronts the not really that enigmatic when it comes down to it, crew member Trance Gemini

Dylan Hunt: Trance, who are you? What are you?

Trance Gemini: [transforms into a sun] I am the avatar of a sun, a star. All things come from the same thing, all from me. You are elements of the sun. As I make you, I am able to destroy you. As I destroy you, I am able to create.

Dylan Hunt: You had me at avatar.

Trance Gemini: Awareness is where we travel, no path. I am all gravity, and exist in all universes between them. What destroys you in this universe will deliver you to the next. Are you ready to sacrifice everything?

Dylan Hunt: Sacrifice pales against that which we will gain.

Trance Gemini: You *will* put your faith in me to destroy you?

Dylan Hunt: [long pause] And remake me, yes.

Trance Gemini: Then behold the expanding universe! 

Audience: Oh get to F***!


----------



## Rodders

Back from France and back into Patrick Troughton's Doctor Who.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Some episodes of the old Western _Law of the Plainsman _(1959-1960) with Michael Ansara playing an Apache, as he did in the previous series _Broken Arrow _(1956-1958.)  In this case, he's a Harvard-educated deputy marshal.  Many of the episodes could have featured a non-Native American character, as far as the plots go.


----------



## KGeo777

That's interesting--so many forgotten westerns.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

KGeo777 said:


> That's interesting--so many forgotten westerns.




It was a huge fad at the time.









						Westerns on television - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> When television became popular in the late 1940s and 1950s, TV westerns quickly became an audience favorite, with 30 such shows airing during prime-time in 1959.





> In one week in March 1959, eight of the top ten shows were westerns, and an estimated $125 million in toys based on TV westerns would be sold that year. Many were "four-wall westerns", filmed indoors in three days or less with scripts of poor quality, and the genre's enormous popularity mystified even its creators; _TIME_ quoted one of the about 100 writers for TV westerns as wondering "I don't get it. Why do people want to spend so much time staring at the wrong end of a horse?"


----------



## KGeo777

The Invaders- The Leeches   -- In this one David Vincent actually has someone at the end who knows he is right-a big corporate inventor but they can't convince Washington that it is a real threat.
The Invaders are compared to leeches.

Night Gallery   - The Little Black Bag --  Burgess Meredith and another guy--both bums--find a medical bag that was accidentally dropped into their time from the year 2098. Meredith uses it to help some sick people but his partner sees it as a way to make money--or so he thinks.

Kojak- S 1 - Dark Sunday  -  You know how they say in these cop shows someone always finds a parking spot when they need one? Not here. Kojak parks in the middle of the street when he can't find one.
And the lollipop makes its debut in a scene with Lara Parker .

"What's with the lollipop?"  a co-worker asks. 
Kojak says, "I'm looking to close the generation gap. Get out of here."


----------



## Rodders

I started watching something called Peacocks last night. 

It's by the same people who did "People Just Do Nothing" which was surprisingly excellent.


----------



## KGeo777

Just as a footnote-I wonder if they had considered using Lon Chaney for the Night Gallery segment which co-starred Burgess Meredith. The other hobo was Chill Wills but he is similar in statue to Chaney and it is a kind of "George and Lenny" situation. Perhaps Chaney was not a possibility due to his drinking--he was doing Al Adamson films at this time--they sure were awful.


----------



## KGeo777

Night Gallery "Make Me Laugh/Clean Kills and Other Trophies." The first was directed by Steven Spielberg. A lousy comedian meets a swami character (Jackie Vernon) who promises to grant him his greatest wish--to make people laugh. But soon he learns that it isn't so amusing. The second one is about a hunter (Ramyond Massey) who forces his son to shoot a deer to inherit a fortune.

Petrocelli - Four The Hard Way  - Western yokel Strother Martin is accused of murder and three of his friends/fellow renegades from the 19th century gold rush seek out help from the resident lawyer.


----------



## hitmouse

I finished *Welcome to Wrexham *on Netflix. Despite a bit of padding over the last few episodes this was a decent series.


----------



## Parson

I've been watching *Timeless* on *Hulu* for the past few weeks. I was surprised by a couple of things. One, how many of these I watched when it was in production but only remembered the barest snippets of. Two, the quality of life questions people are continually asking. Three, how they hint at but (so far) have never traveled to the future.


----------



## pogopossum

Comment on the Gorn. Two sitings on *The Big Bang Theory; *each showing that a character was not of conscious mind. About the best SF reference on a mainstream show that I am aware of.

Watched episode one of the 95-02 reboot of _*The Outer Limits. *_Skipped the intro, so it surprised me that it was a altered recreation of George RR Martin's *Sandkings. *I say altered as the setting, & the action are different. It uses only  Sandkings and some of their attributes in the story. It is of full movie length. It stars Beau Bridges in a creepy bravura performance.
Probably the producers of the series saw it as an idea suitable for the creation of a different story. Interesting that Martin collaborator Melinda Snodgrass, well known as an editor, STTNG producer and as a writer and is listed as a producer of the show.
So creepy that it was hard for me to watch.
I looked up several titles in the series and it seems that they took some famous pieces (*I Robot? *c'mon) and used them similarly.
Anyone else remember the sequel series?


----------



## Judderman

Sand Kings on the Outer Limits was one of my favourite episodes of any show when it came out in the mid 90s.


----------



## KGeo777

The Avengers  "Murder Market"   - A dating agency is used as a cover for an assassination business.

Night Gallery   "Pamela's Voice" John Astin is in hell and has to listen to Phillis Diller for eternity
  "Lone Survivor"  I had seen this one before--it's pretty good-about a guy picked up in a lifeboat.
"The Doll"  Don't remember seeing this but the doll is creepy-looking.
"The Caterpillar"  definitely one of the best episodes--had to rewatch it.

McMillan & Wife "Night of the Wizard"   Have seen it before but wanted to watch something Halloweenish.


----------



## Rodders

The Other One, series two. Very funny and well recommended,


----------



## BAYLOR

*Journey to the Unknown  episode 1 Eve*


----------



## BAYLOR

pogopossum said:


> Comment on the Gorn. Two sitings on *The Big Bang Theory; *each showing that a character was not of conscious mind. About the best SF reference on a mainstream show that I am aware of.
> 
> Watched episode one of the 95-02 reboot of _*The Outer Limits. *_Skipped the intro, so it surprised me that it was a altered recreation of George RR Martin's *Sandkings. *I say altered as the setting, & the action are different. It uses only  Sandkings and some of their attributes in the story. It is of full movie length. It stars Beau Bridges in a creepy bravura performance.
> Probably the producers of the series saw it as an idea suitable for the creation of a different story. Interesting that Martin collaborator Melinda Snodgrass, well known as an editor, STTNG producer and as a writer and is listed as a producer of the show.
> So creepy that it was hard for me to watch.
> I looked up several titles in the series and it seems that they took some famous pieces (*I Robot? *c'mon) and used them similarly.
> Anyone else remember the sequel series?



*Sandkings* , yes they made changes but,  it's still excellent episode and,  it has Lloyd Bridges  , his son Beau and grandson Dylan Bridges. 


Yes,  and the reboot series contain many really terrific episodes like  *Quality of Mercy* and it's sequel *The Charge of The Light Brigade *


----------



## Parson

I've started watching *Alaska Daily* a drama about a newspaper in Alaska running down a story about native Alaskan women being killed in wildly unexpected numbers. It's very good so far. And although the plot is fictional, the story unfortunately is not.


----------



## KGeo777

WAY OUT  "Dissolve to Black"  This show was sponsored by a tobacco company and it is interesting to see how they advertised it. They show someone smoking and then tilt the camera up to a sunny sky with billowy clouds.

CANNON - Death is a Double Cross - Leif Garrett and his sister are kidnapped and Cannon has to find them.


----------



## Droflet

Finished the final episode of *Pantheon*. An interesting show. Will there be a second season???

Still working my way through* Welcome to Wrexham*. Highly entertaining.


----------



## JunkMonkey

The other day Number One Son and I sat down and watched a couple of episodes. First up an episode of the increasingly uninteresting _Andromeda_.
_ Machinery of the Mind_ (2004).

I'm an obsessional credit reader and as Grace Park's name went past I said.
"Ah! Grace Park!"
Him: "Who?"
Me: "Actress - played Boomer in _ Battlestar Galactica_."
Him: "Oh."
She played a clone. And sadly didn't get to do a lot apart from stand about in a couple of scenes being decorative.

The opening credits for the second show  TNG: S 3 Ep 7 _Hell in The Enemy __Mine__ Pacific_
Me: "Ah, Andreas Katsulas!"
Him: "Who?"
Me: "Played G'kar in _Babylon 5_"
Him: "Oh."

He then gave me* a look*. 

I'm still trying to work out whether it was a "Gee, pop, you sure know a lot of interesting stuff" look, or a "Why have I got lumbered with such a nerd for a dad?" look.


----------



## Vladd67

JunkMonkey said:


> The other day Number One Son and I sat down and watched a couple of episodes. First up an episode of the increasingly uninteresting _Andromeda_.
> _ Machinery of the Mind_ (2004).
> 
> I'm an obsessional credit reader and as Grace Park's name went past I said.
> "Ah! Grace Park!"
> Him: "Who?"
> Me: "Actress - played Boomer in _ Battlestar Galactica_."
> Him: "Oh."
> She played a clone. And sadly didn't get to do a lot apart from stand about in a couple of scenes being decorative.
> 
> The opening credits for the second show  TNG: S 3 Ep 7 _Hell in The Enemy __Mine__ Pacific_
> Me: "Ah, Andreas Katsulas!"
> Him: "Who?"
> Me: "Played G'kar in _Babylon 5_"
> Him: "Oh."
> 
> He then gave me* a look*.
> 
> I'm still trying to work out whether it was a "Gee, pop, you sure know a lot of interesting stuff" look, or a "Why have I got lumbered with such a nerd for a dad?" look.


Sadly you know the truth deep down don't you?


----------



## JunkMonkey

Vladd67 said:


> Sadly you know the truth deep down don't you?



Sadly I do.


----------



## hitmouse

The last Jodie Whittaker *Doctor Who*. Appropriately silly, great kicker at the end.

I recognised a couple of the locations. The art gallery foyer is in the museum at the top of Park Street, Bristol. The park at the end of the show where Jaz is dropped off is Grange Gardens, in Grangetown Cardiff. I lived in a house facing that park as an undergrad. It is a lot nicer now than it was back then.


----------



## JunkMonkey

hitmouse said:


> The last Jodie Whittaker *Doctor Who*. Appropriately silly, great kicker at the end.
> 
> I recognised a couple of the locations. The art gallery foyer is in the museum at the top of Park Street, Bristol. The park at the end of the show where Jaz is dropped off is Grange Gardens, in Grangetown Cardiff. I lived in a house facing that park as an undergrad. It is a lot nicer now than it was back then.



I used to live opposite a building used in The Angels of New York episode - how many other here have lived next to Doctor Who locations I wonder.


----------



## hitmouse

I have lived in Bristol, Cardiff , and Swansea, which between them seem to provide most of the indoor and outdoor locations for Doctor Who, Sherlock, His Dark Materials, and Torchwood, obviously.

It is interesting to recognise external locations and also internal shots in public buildings.


----------



## JunkMonkey

hitmouse said:


> I have lived in Bristol, Cardiff , and Swansea, which between them seem to provide most of the indoor and outdoor locations for Doctor Who, Sherlock, His Dark Materials, and Torchwood, obviously.
> 
> It is interesting to recognise external locations and also internal shots in public buildings.



Always fun seeing St Mary's Street and The Hayes in Cardiff standing in for London,  as it is seeing bits of Glasgow cropping up as American inner city streets.


----------



## Rodders

I saw something called Am I Being Unreasonable. Quite funny, very dark at the end, which wasn't what I was expecting from the lady that co-wrote This Country.


----------



## Droflet

Saw the season finale of House of the Dragon.


----------



## Rodders

Avoidance - BBC Comedy with Romesh Ranganathan as a loser dad trying to make a new life after separating from his wife. Quite funny. It's only one series, but I hope for another.

Here We Go - Another BBC comedy with a great cast that include Katherine Parkinson and Alison Steadman. A family sitcom that I enjoyed very much.

I also started my fourth rewatch of "It's Always Sunny in Philidelphia". Why not, I have some time.


----------



## pogopossum

Watched the Jodi Foster Who finale.
I literally have watched Who from the start. Turned on the BBC and got the distraction of episode 1, from the worst weekend up to then in my young life. - The Kennedy assassination. Never been compulsive about watching, but there is little that I have missed from any series.
Like Foster but have drifted from paying any attention. Watched the last episode based on the above comments.
More than an hour (it seemed) that I'll never get back.
Haven't lived in England for more than 50 years. Like the fact that backgrounds were familiar to several of you.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*The Watcher*

A while since I've watched something on Netflix. Even longer since I've watched something worth watching on Netflix (Better Call Saul). Coming into it I'd no idea what this show was about, and after one episode I've no idea where it's going to end. But it was a very good first episode, and I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the series.


----------



## dask

Been watching reruns of The Virginian in the morning on Grit lately. One of the perks of being retired, watching tv longer than you should, feeling guilty but not being held accountable.  Watched it as a kid pretty much every week. Still holds up. Very entertaining.


----------



## KGeo777

MANNIX - Warning: Live Blueberries - Mannix goes to college to investigate some hippies. Buffalo Springfield appears at the hippie club Lost Dimension where some of the action happens. Tom Skerritt appears as a hippie newspaper publisher.

PETROCELLI  - Death in Small Doses - He gets shot at and punched in court .


----------



## Rodders

Lol. We named a cat of ours Tony after he reacted when his wife shouted out his names as he was shot in the courtroom. I think this might be the episode.

Tony (the cat) was a legend.


----------



## hitmouse

Watched a couple of episodes of the second series of Stanley Tucci’s *Searching for Italy* in which he wonders around Italy, one province per episode, eating the local food, looking dapper, and being generally urbane and charming. What a great gig! Nice TV. 
iPlayer in the UK.


----------



## KGeo777

Rodders said:


> Lol. We named a cat of ours Tony after he reacted when his wife shouted out his names as he was shot in the courtroom. I think this might be the episode.
> 
> Tony (the cat) was a legend.


Ha
She does shout "Tony!" in the courtroom. She never says anything in the courtroom now she shouts his name.

What is strange though is that there are two shots in this--one where he slams his hand against the court room table--and this shot is shown in the title sequence--and yet--this episode is late in the season. I am wondering if they re-did the title scenes for syndication and included that shot.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Might be watching a bit more TV than normal this month. A friend just bought a month's Netflix subscription because it was only pennies more than the film he wanted to buy access to . And he shared his login with us. (I think this is legal).

Never played on Netflix before. I soon found they had some French TV shows tucked away in a drawer 

So first up was the first episode of Lupin, a modern day reworking of the Arsène Lupin stories. Very slick and stylish and thin (like the original stories really) with a huge plot hole that was brushed past - that or it's part of the setup for a season story arc. not sure I'm coming back to find out.

Second up was Osmosis which I will be going back to. In the near future a prototype internal nanobot brain mapping dating social networking thingie is being bought online sooner than it should be ("Selfish corporate types at work" signs carefully erected) The inventor of the tech is, at the end of the first episode, about to download her dying coma patent mother's memories into three other people's heads. Not three copies. just the bits that the brain mapping nanobots have identified as matching. A third here... a third there...  this could get interestingly messy real quick.


----------



## JunkMonkey

KGeo777 said:


> Ha
> She does shout "Tony!" in the courtroom. She never says anything in the courtroom now she shouts his name.
> 
> What is strange though is that there are two shots in this--one where he slams his hand against the court room table--and this shot is shown in the title sequence--and yet--this episode is late in the season. I am wondering if they re-did the title scenes for syndication and included that shot.


Shows aren't always broadcast in shooting order. Maybe it was shot early enough in production to get included in the credits but, for whatever reason, got moved back in the schedule. I can think of a half a dozen reasons why this could have happened.


----------



## KGeo777

JunkMonkey said:


> Shows aren't always broadcast in shooting order. Maybe it was shot early enough in production to get included in the credits but, for whatever reason, got moved back in the schedule. I can think of a half a dozen reasons why this could have happened.


I assumed that was the case at first but I looked it up-- it said nothing about it being an earlier episode. On the other hand I thought there were signs it was a later show but actually, the wife has little to do in the episode and in the later ones she was always given one scene by herself.

Anyway I am almost done with season 1.


----------



## Mr Cairo

*SAS Rogue Heroes* - Written by Stephen Knight who did Peaky Blinders this is the story of the formation of the SAS during WW2, It is not Peaky Blinders standard but by episode 3 I am hooked. Should all find it on the BBC IPlayer.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

We're watching _The Night Manager._ Not at all bad! Hugh Laurie very good.


----------



## Toby Frost

I really liked _The Night Manager_. After a slightly wobbly start, it gets very tense. The chief henchman is extremely creepy: you get the impression that everyone Hugh Laurie's character knows is a vicious sadist.


----------



## Deathbird

> , but give the metalhead the chance. Maybe he just wanted to play that song, yeah, that’s what it is!


In fact, I’d bet he got made fun of for journey in high school. I sure did. Lol


----------



## paranoid marvin

Chocky. The only way to get decent sci-fi tv shows back in the day was on children's programmes.


----------



## Droflet

*SAS. Rogue Heros*. A six part series, each 58 minutes long, about the formation of the British SAS. They say it's unbelievable but mainly true. A great show with top writing, acting and direction. I'm hoping for a second season. Highly recommended.


----------



## CupofJoe

Droflet said:


> *SAS. Rogue Heros*. A six part series, each 58 minutes long, about the formation of the British SAS. They say it's unbelievable but mainly true. A great show with top writing, acting and direction. I'm hoping for a second season. Highly recommended.


The BBC documentary *SAS: Rogue Warriors* isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Toby Frost

I once read a book with the same title. It was pretty good. Is this an adaptation?


----------



## Droflet

Yes. The series is based on the book, Toby.


----------



## JunkMonkey

_The Lost in Space_ remake.  Episode 1.  Started off fine.   Loved the design.  Thought the acting and casting was great. Had a real Robert Heinleiny Space Family Stone vibe to it but by the time we'd got round to being introduced to the shapeshifting killer alien robot thingie: "Danger, Will Robinson!" and Doctor Smith I had given up.


----------



## KGeo777

THE TIME TUNNEL - End of the World   - Haley's Comet and trapped miners.

THE INVADERS - Genesis   - A marine lab is used to house an alien. They were discussing power outages and the power went out--forcing me to go to bed and finish it hours later--at 3 am.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Cabinet of Curiosities - Graveyard Rats* - Guillermo Del Toro's horror compendium - this week an adaption of Henry Kuttner's short story from weird Tales (1936). 

Best watched, as the director Vincenzo Natali intended, in Black and White where it has an authentic vintage horror feel and looks gorgeous. 



Spoiler: To the victor a minor spoils



The ending was too much for me where they took quite a big left turn, but otherwise highly enjoyable.


----------



## Parson

I've watched the first two episodes of *Mr. Big Shot*. As it's a story of a high school girl's basketball coach, something I was for a time, I find it very interesting. I actually suspect that it's very interesting even without the inside view. There are not many sports movies or TV series which are realistic. So far this one might be. I'm definitely hooked. At least for now. ---- I'm worried that it might degenerate into some sappy love story. There's no hint of that now, but it almost always seems to happen.


----------



## KGeo777

Mannix- Beyond the Shadow of a Dream - Highlight of this is Mannix in a strait jacket fighting a room full of people including Marilyn Munster!

Cannon - The Nowhere Man -- Fritz Weaver is a WW 2 survivor--they never state what his status was (German soldier, camp prisoner) but he has nightmares about it and he decides people need to know how awful war is--thus he steals nerve gas from a company and intends to kill masses of people to make his point that war is hell.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*A Warning to the Curious*

A tv adaptation of M R James' story that never grows old. Every time I watch, there seems to be something new to pick up on.

You could say that the title 'A Warning to the Curious' epitomises most of James' stories.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Another Life - ep.1.  well the wheels fell off this one pretty quickly. Alien thingie lands on earth.  Snarly snarky crew headed by Katee Sackhoff head off in Earth's only starship to the star system to which the thingie is beaming signals. Stuff gets in their way. (The star sytem is not where they thought it was because of an 'optical illusion' cause by a HUGE mass of black stuff that they have to now go round.) Before you can say "W?" or even "TF?" the crew are arguing about doing that standby of crappy TV SF writing - the "slingshot". For some reason the writers of this turd had the starship go into orbit around a sun because that's how you do a slingshot apparently. Go into orbit about the deepest gravity well you can find... but... OHNo! solar flares knockout the FLT drive and then then convenient sheilding device too!  What are they going to do?  Katee quickly does what every Viper pilot would do  Snarls "get those sytems back on line," to the cute engineer tapping at her backlit keyboard, "and give me manual control!" Then with only the courage that can come from surviving season 5 of Battlestar Galactica, she grabs the ship's joystick and rides the next solar flare out.   Utter crud.

Queer-Squad -  a Netflix animated series about a bunch of gay spies operating out of West Hollywood was fun.


----------



## Foxbat

After recently reading a book on the Roman Republic, I decided to hunt out my Rome boxed set. I’ve now watched the first four episodes and I find myself wondering why it’s taken me so many years between rewatching this surprisingly good series.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Foxbat said:


> After recently reading a book on the Roman Republic, I decided to hunt out my Rome boxed set. I’ve now watched the first four episodes and I find myself wondering why it’s taken me so many years between rewatching this surprisingly good series.



Yes they are very enjoyable, and (unlike certain other historical dramas) relatively accurate. If you haven't watched/read it already, then I, Claudius is the definitive version of the Julio-Claudian dynasty.


----------



## Foxbat

paranoid marvin said:


> Yes they are very enjoyable, and (unlike certain other historical dramas) relatively accurate. If you haven't watched/read it already, then I, Claudius is the definitive version of the Julio-Claudian dynasty.


I have recently acquired I, Claudius on DVD but yet to watch. I can vaguely remember it being on the BBC in the seventies and only saw a couple of episodes. Will be watched soon.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

More old American TV series that lasted only one season:

_East Side West Side _(1963-1964): George C. Scott stars as a social worker in New York City.  Pretty intense at times.  (baby dying from a rat bite, for example.)

_Then Came Bronson _(1969-1970):  Guy rides around on his motorcycle, encountering various folks.  Not heavy on plot, really.


----------



## Parson

*Timeless* I finished all the episodes and I must say I was quite impressed. I watched some of it when it  came out a few years back. But doing pastoral work and watching evening TV do not often match all that well. I would put this series up there with any time travel TV I've ever seen. I especially liked the regular moral questioning that the characters had as they questioned their actions.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Daughter Number 2 just watched episodes five and six of French show *Missions*  season 2 (on BBC iPlayer). Episodes are short - 20 or so minutes when you strip out the 'Previously On...' and titles.  It's not perfect by any means and there are moments where you suspect the writers really don't know where they are going with it but, on the whole,  it's a sod of a lot better than most SF shows I have tried to get into recently where the ability to do do stupid things to keep the plot moving, or having previous history with other crew members seem to be the only reason anyone gets to get on board a space ship.


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible The Astrologer - This was a  good one. Martin Landau does some phone calls impersonating a political leader just like those Russian pranksters.

SARGE - Ring In, Ring Out.  Martin Sheen is getting married and Sarge is overseeing the wedding but he starts to get flashbacks about an unsolved murder case and begins to suspect Sheen is the suspect who got away. Highlight scene is where Sarge goes to nab the real suspect and gets beat up so his Japanese sidekick intervenes with sumo wrestling moves.

McMILLAN & WIFE - Blues For Sally M - Seen this before but noticed a few things in it, such as a close up of a newspaper headline which revealed that the text of the article had nothing to do with the headline. Fake news.


----------



## Droflet

Just began watching *The Crown *season 5. Excellent.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON  "Flight Plan"  A Cuban exile hires Cannon to make him to disappear so he is not nabbed by Castro's government but turns out the guy stole money from other exiles. He tries to kill Cannon after he provides him with a way to hide and flees with his mistress. Later he dumps his mistress who begs for help and so Cannon gives her the last money he has and says "from one sucker to another sucker." I think this is the first time we have seen Cannon at home since the pilot.

BRONK  "Wheels of Death"  William Smith vs Jack Palance? Someone is smuggling Mexicans in a truck and after 12 of them die Bronk is on the case. Originally Bronk's daughter couldn't speak but now she is just confined to a wheel chair and wants to learn to drive. Henry Beckman is listed as a co-star but he wasn't in this-and what happened to Aggie the cat? We see the cat in the title sequence but not seen since the pilot.


----------



## hitmouse

The first series of *Wisting *on iPlayer. Norwegian detective series. Really good Scandi noir, even better than recent offerings from Iceland, the Faroes, and Shetland.


----------



## THX1138

Cowboy Bebop, live action ep9. 
For me, the cinematograph works well with the jazz. Still a little theatrical at times, but it adds to the fun!


----------



## Parson

I've watched the first three episodes of *Saving Grace* (2007-2011) and I found them quite interesting. On one level it's a pretty typical detective show. Grace is a hard living, hard-nosed, don't-take-no-crap, detective, who is very effective at her job, if not always doing her job by the book. On the other hand, she's meeting a "last chance" angel. The last chance angel is trying to convince her to change her ways. If this were a movie it would receive and deserve a solid R rating for language and nudity, so it doesn't fit any category overly well. But I have to say it has my interest right now.


----------



## Judderman

A few series recently.
The Devil in Ohio, was pretty good. A cult story.
Currently watching “The English” which is a very interesting Western set in the 1890s. One of the characters seem to be a rip off of Alfie Solomons from Peaky Blinders. But that is a minor quibble.
The latest season of Handmaid’s Tale was somewhat of a return to form too.
The Watcher started extremely well but tailed off a bit.


----------



## Rodders

Still watching IASIP and the old Doctor Who episodes, although I'm still on Patrick Troughton and am really looking forward to John Pertwee.


----------



## reiver33

Not sure if it counts as a proper series, as there are only 4 episodes, but *Grace*, police procedural starring John Simm. Recommended, in a dark, twisted, way...


----------



## Toby Frost

The first episode of *Andor*.

Odd one, this. I'm interested to see the grubbier side of Star Wars, and the lack of Jedi is nice. It feels odd to have a "tough" story without swearing or references to real-world guns, drugs etc. I found it quite hard to make out some of the dialogue. Interesting stuff, but it didn't grab my attention the way that The Mandalorian did.


----------



## Parson

Toby Frost said:


> The first episode of *Andor*.
> 
> Odd one, this. I'm interested to see the grubbier side of Star Wars, and the lack of Jedi is nice. It feels odd to have a "tough" story without swearing or references to real-world guns, drugs etc. I found it quite hard to make out some of the dialogue. Interesting stuff, but it didn't grab my attention the way that The Mandalorian did.


I've taken to putting on the captions when I watch most things I stream. I usually don't need it, but once in a while it helps me understand what's actually been said.

--------

I am now 4 episodes deep into *Saving Grace*.  This is an oddly gripping tale. As I said before it's the weird mixture of a detective story, sandwiched with a Fantasy (a real angel plays an important role) and a character study of Grace. It is amazing to me that this was ever shown on broadcast television. Every episode so far has shown Grace nude and seemingly engaged in a sex act. I don't find it gratuitous because it is clearly central to the plot of Grace struggling with her inner demons. Holly Hunter won a ton of rewards for acting in the first season of playing Grace Hanadarko, and it is easy to see why. She's utterly believable. It's easy to see why she been in such demand for so long.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Some episodes of the old series _Room 222 _(1969 - 1974.)  Comedy/drama about a high school.  Pretty darn fancy high school, I'd say, given the classes they offer, the seeming professionalism of the members of the drama group, etc.  Interesting for the time in that the two main leads (Lloyd Haynes as teacher and Denise Nicholas counselor) are both African-American, without race being the main theme of the show (although it does show up.)  Michael Constantine is fine as the sardonic principal, Karen Valentine is perhaps a bit too ditzy as a student teacher.


----------



## KGeo777

It's interesting to hear about these forgotten shows--1969-74--that's a long run for a show.

THE INVADERS  Vikor - Jack Lord is a decorated Korean war veteran who is resentful that he couldn't get bank loans due to his war injuries so he made a deal with the aliens to let them use his factory as a base for regenerating their disguises. Not a flattering view of an army veteran--interesting that this was during the Vietnam war and it portrays him as a conspirator who is willing to sacrifice his wife for success. 

MANNIX - Huntdown - Mannix has a foot cast and gets on Wickersham's nerves so he  sends him to a small town to acquire a signature from someone who turns out to be dead. The town is hiding a terrible secret. As a change the mayor is corrupt but the sheriff isn't.
Pretty good episode.

McMILLAN & WIFE  "Cop of the Year." One of the highest rated episode--Sargent Enright is accused of murdering his ex-wife and it looks like an open and shut case. Broadcast 50 years ago this week. There's another big 50 show anniversary coming up.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON - Devil's Playground.  Martin Sheen guest stars as an ex-cop injured by a bank robber who faked his death--the robber is Daniel J Travanti and his doppelganger is future Hill Street blues co-star James Sikking. This was a good episode--Cannon has to take Sheen with him to find the bank robber .

S.W.A.T. - Death Score  -- Not so good. This was very hokey with Robert Webber posing as a Mid East terrorist with a group titled something like "Organization for the liberation of oppressed people everywhere." In fact he is just a bank robber and decides to hold a basketball team hostage. One of the SWAT team members was a childhood friend of a star basketball player. This  was almost worthy of Police Squad.


----------



## dask

*The Virginian*, “Showdown” written by Gene L. Coon, co-starring Michael Ansara, Tom Skerritt, Leonard Nimoy. All-star effort pays off.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I essayed an episode of _The Sandman_ on Netflix the other day and had to give up after 15 minutes because it was so dull and lifeless.  Totally lacking in every department.

Then Number One Son and I got to _Yesterday's Enterprise_ in our slog through TNG.  Billed by many fans as one of the best episodes of the series I must say I really wonder what Trekkies do with the rest of their lives.  Patrick Stewart got to do some acting and the lighting designers did a good job in making the standing bridge set look interestingly different but it was hardly 'great'.  (At least it didn't have Q in it.)  I guess it's a fan favourite because it's one of the more Star Trekky episodes of TNG so far: three different Enterprises on different timelines messing with the canonical continuity, a character brought back from the dead, and all that other fan-pleasing, self-hugging, mutual congratulatory stuff.

Coincidentally Season 3 of _Missions,_ which I am watching with Daughter No 2, also has a spaceship returning to the wrong (parallel?) universe.  Here though things are far less clear and comprehensible (and all the better for it).  One character kills the other version of himself, and then dies while delivering a message (from a character he never met) to someone who may (or may not) know what the f*ck is going on...  because it's sure as hell we don't.   My current theory about the WTFisGO is that the whole thing is a simulation run by the ship's computer - the only consistently honest character - though when she was cloned into the recreated body of the billionaire's daughter she was less than upfront about her conviction than humans were now obsolete - until it became an 'us or them' situation.

The next episode of TNG, _The Offspring_, in which Data builds another android, his 'child', was great.  A real bit of SF that just happened to take place in the Star Trek universe.

_Yesterday's Enterprise_ had six credited writers. _The Offspring_ one.


----------



## reiver33

Tokyo Vice, episode one. Neon Babylon, in the raw. The Yakuza come over as a cross between the Mafia and the Masons, but without the laughs....


----------



## reiver33

JunkMonkey said:


> Then Number One Son and I got to _Yesterday's Enterprise_ in our slog through TNG.  Billed by many fans as one of the best episodes of the series I must say I really wonder what Trekkies do with the rest of their lives.  Patrick Stewart got to do some acting and the lighting designers did a good job in making the standing bridge set look interestingly different but it was hardly 'great'.  (At least it didn't have Q in it.)  I guess it's a fan favourite because it's one of the more Star Trekky episodes of TNG so far: three different Enterprises on different timelines messing with the canonical continuity, a character brought back from the dead, and all that other fan-pleasing, self-hugging, mutual congratulatory stuff.


I’ve always considered that this episode doesn’t mess with canonical continuity, it merely offers a glimpse of the true timeline which gets reset into TNG by the return of the “C” to its own era...but a discussion for another thread!


----------



## Guttersnipe

I've just seen three episodes of Alfred Hitchcock Presents, the 1985 series.

"A Very Happy Ending" (season 1, episode 14): A neglected deaf boy blackmails a killer, forcing the latter to off the kid's dad. Lots of little snap-twists.

"Pen Pal" (season 4, episode 2): A man fresh from prison visits his beloved pen pal's house. He finds her mom. Tragedy ensues.

"Tragedy Tonight" (season 2, episode 11): The least impressive one; ending may be open to interpretation; either a "boy who cried wolf" story OR an "almost harmless joke" story with an ambiguous message. In the earlier case, it's not particularly original, as even I figured it out.


----------



## Droflet

Suits season 2. A very well written series.


----------



## F.J. Hansen

*Dragons: Race to the Edge* (second season/batch)
"Snotlout Gets the Axe"
"The Zippleback Experience"
"Snow Way Out"

*Thunderbirds Are Go*
"Touch and Go"

*Dragons: The Nine Realms*
"The Decoy"
"The Night Lights, Part I"
"The Night Lights, Part II"

I'm really enjoying this series ^. Can't wait for the next batch.


----------



## Judderman

Droflet said:


> Suits season 2. A very well written series.


I quite enjoyed that but stopped watching early season 3. Some of these type of shows always have the various problems solved by various lawyer jargon and loopholes which most of us viewers have no idea if realistic or not. A bit like some medical drama shows.


----------



## smellincoffee

_Star Trek Lower Decks: Crisis Point II._


----------



## JunkMonkey

"Collateral Damage" from Season 9 of Stargate SG1 - which I liked a lot.  Another stand alone show with an interesting if not totally original SF premise.  I like it when shows step out of the story arc and sidestep all the accumulated continuity.  This story like the Data / daughter story from TNG I saw the other day could have happily been played out in any SF 'universe' and all the better for that.

The last episode of TNG was one of those "It is the ritual of GHckh! Kak! my honour is at stake! I must perform the Rite of KHkkGhK!" Klingon bullsh*t heavy episodes where three minutes of plot is spread out to a full episode by having whole scenes where various actors just gargle phlegm at each other.


----------



## KGeo777

The Wild Wild West s3 ep 1 The Night of the Bubbling Death - The only thing that betrays that this was a new season episode is the different hairstyle for West.  Kind of funny that when he goes to retrieve the US Declaration of Independence he casually rolls it up into a cylinder. So used to people fussing about comic book creases--not a concern in the 19th century with government documents.

The Rockford Files - The Countess - James Cromwell appears briefly as a tennis instructor.


----------



## THX1138

The last episode of Cowboy Bebop live action. It was good and fun. Was waiting for Edward to show up.


----------



## hitmouse

Watched the first 3 episodes of *Wednesday* on Netflix. Addams family spinoff with Wednesday at boarding school.   This is well done.


----------



## hitmouse

Completed a binge watch of the whole series of Wednesday (rubbish weather.) Enjoyable, well produced diversion. The last few episodes did not quite live up to the beginning, lapsing into a Harry Potterish mystery thriller. The producers gave in to the temptation to give Wednesday a human side, when the thing that makes the Addams family so appealing is their uncompromisingly po-faced gothic panache.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Stargate Atlantis - Grace Under Pressure. (The one where Sam gets wet and takes her top off.)
Star Maidens Episode 6 - One of the Hot Pants-wearing, salad bowl helmet security guards gets a line.  I'm really getting to like Star Maidens.  It is _awful_.






​


----------



## KGeo777

Baretta s 1 "If you can't pay the price..." This was a particularly good episode--it felt like a stage play. The story is about Baretta doing surveillance on a wealthy ex-con (John Marley) who grew up in the same neighborhood--he is bringing a drug shipment into the country and tries various ways to persuade the cop to abandon his effort to arrest him. It becomes comical-in one scene Baretta sees Marley leaving the house and going to a hotel with a call girl and when he gets inside the hotel they grab him and force Baretta into compromising photos with her so they can blackmail him--but even that doesn't stop him. Fred the bird is now actively involved--he joins him in the stake-out.


----------



## JunkMonkey

_Star Maidens_ 
Episode 7 - Liz, on Medusa, gets her heterosexuality scientifically tested and blows up the testing machine.
Episode 8 - On Earth Fulvia and Adam set up home in a 'hilarious' role reversal of British Sitcom Suburban Life while some 'women's libbers' plot to use stolen 'female' weapons to take over... something unspecified.  (Western society?)  One of the 'women's libbers' has short hair, wears a shirt and tie, and trousers - Ooo-er!
Episode 9 - On Medusa it's raining and something terrible is happening on the surface.  Rudy gets to deliver the single greatest line in 1970's SF TV history: "Your planet..." he screams at the unbelieving women who rule the world," ... is MELTING!"

The plots are terrible, the dialogue risible, the scripts lurch from scene to scene leaving the audience scrabbling to catch up - the whole series looks like it was written (and maybe shot) to fit an hour long slot but somewhere, far too late to make any changes to anything, it was shoe-horned into a half hour commercial TV slot - so about 22 minutes per episode.  

Given all that I have admire the way the actors are doing their jobs in this show - some of them are trying to do proper acting.  The design elements are a pure distillation of  1970s style.  And I could watch girls in hot pants aimlessly walk about all day and never get bored. 

Some episodes are directed by Freddy Francis who helmed several Hammer movies and was the cinematographer on things like _The Elephant Man_ and_ Cape Fear_.


----------



## HareBrain

JunkMonkey said:


> Never played on Netflix before. I soon found they had some French TV shows tucked away in a drawer


Don't miss _A Very Secret Service (Au Service de la France)_. Super quirky. I loved it.

Today I watched the last episode of *Pepsi, Where's my Jet?* E4-5 of the anime *Cowboy Bebop*, and the first two episodes of *Dark*, all on Netflix.

_Dark _I'm not yet too sure about. I think they've overdone the atmospherics and the intrigue, but I'll give it a bit longer.


----------



## Judderman

We watched 1899. A German series on Netflix set on a Steamship with a variety of types of guests on. Both rich and poor. Has a mystery about an abandoned steamship they cross and a lone boy survivor. One of those series that is best when it has the early mystery. The early part reminds me of The Terror, though it has a twist. Could class this series as Steampunk.


----------



## dask

“Nobility Of Kings” from *The Virginian*. Just the co-stars themselves made this worth checking out: Charles Bronson, Lois Nettleton, George Kennedy.


----------



## Toby Frost

_Star Maidens_ sounds like a sketch by The Two Ronnies.

I watched the last episode of _Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities_, "The Murmurring". It was a well-filmed and acted ghost story. I didn't feel that it was especially great, but perfectly good stuff.


----------



## JunkMonkey

HareBrain said:


> Don't miss _A Very Secret Service (Au Service de la France)_. Super quirky. I loved it.



Sadly it doesn't seem to be available to me.  I can see it listed in the search but I can't select it.

_Star Maidens_ Ep. 10 - The End of Time.  For the past few episodes the 'action' in this show has been alternating episodes between the two aliens on earth and the two earth people on the alien planet.  Each show set entirely on one or other of the worlds.  The earth stuff looks to be mostly location filming, the alien planet stuff is 90% studio with the odd exterior shot in one of those quarries that cropped up a lot in _Doctor Who_. It's possible these two strands were shot simultaneously with different crews and directors. It's made for very uneven watching but has managed to stave off the relentless sameness that might otherwise have set in.  In this episode one of the secondary characters from earth arrives on the alien planet to negotiate an 'exchange of prisoners'.  As I watched it I was struck that this was probably the first time I'd ever seen a crossover event _within the same series_.


----------



## HareBrain

JunkMonkey said:


> Sadly it doesn't seem to be available to me. I can see it listed in the search but I can't select it.



That's a shame. It doesn't appear in search now for me. It must have only just been removed - I spotted it in my "watch again" suggestions only a week or two back.

(I thought it was actually made for Netflix, but maybe I was mistaken.)


----------



## Droflet

Finished watching *Wednesday*. I was expecting a comedy and got an intriguing murder mystery. I hope there is a second season.


----------



## Rodders

I finished IASIP last night. That was my fourth play through and i still found it hilarious. Back to the classic Doctor Who. 

I have ten days leave remaining so i might take a few days off to start binging Babylon 5, which remains my favourite Science Fiction experience.


----------



## Judderman

Star Maidens sounds like a gem ahead of its time. Has over 6 out of 10 on imdb too!


----------



## KGeo777

MANNIX  - Coffin for a Clown -  Mannix is seeking to find an ex-husband who absconded with a child but when someone tries to run him over it becomes a complicated case of estate inheritances and paid assassins. Wickersham actually joins Mannix in the adventure for a good part of the story. At the end Wickersham notes the three people leaving (with a new inheritance) "do you think those three will be changed by five million dollars?"
and Mannix says bitterly: "I don't know-I have never had that problem."

CANNON Treasure of San Ignacio-- as a weird coincidence, in this show Cannon has a partner as well. The previous episode also had him with a partner--I am wondering if this a pattern now where he is joined by someone else. Tab Hunter actually has a good role as a one-armed bandit.

Funny lines between Cannon and an old colleague who complains that he isn't cooking him a fancy meal--giving him a salad dish instead.

"I thought you were a great cook!"

Cannon points to his gut and says: "I was but this is the result and the consequences."

MCCLOUD  The Barefoot Stewardess Caper -- This was pretty good. A jewel fence  Patrick O'Neal is using flight attendants (including Britt Ekland and Jo Ann Pflug!)to rip off big diamond collections in Europe and McCloud and Broadhurst head after them. Eventually Clifford joins them in Monte Carlo because McCloud keeps ending up in jail. They do not go to Europe for real--it is the standard backlot with stock footage although they do a pretty good job making California look like an English sky through some kind of desaturation of the footage.
There are a number of funny lines like:

Peter B. Clifford: [referring to McCloud] Is he under arrest?
Inspector Lelouch: Oh no, monsieur.
Peter B. Clifford: You're slipping, McCloud.

 but the best probably goes to Patrick O'Neal



Sabrina Crawford: [Sabrina is against robbing a coffin] I can't do it!
Alex Demarest(O'Neal): What?
Sabrina Crawford: Can't you understand? I loved him! This is wrong! All wrong! It's immoral, Alex.
Alex Demarest: [to Sabrina, who is black] For a lady who just helped steal 2 million dollars, you pick a fine time to turn into Snow White. No offense.

Just as an extra trivia note--this show  was first broadcast December 3 1972.
And yes I was aware of that before I decided to watch it.


----------



## paranoid marvin

I really like watching old shows. I think that often they did things much better than they do today. Okay, they don't have the special effects or often the big budgets of modern shows, so they had to compensate for this with the storylines, acting and set design. Often I find that models (especially those of the likes of Gerry Anderson) are far more lifelike and atmospheric than the CGI anyway. It would be really fascinating to see how a '70s series would deal with something like GoT for example. 

At the moment I'm watching 'The Fourth Arm' on Youtube, a 12-parter from 1979. Feels very much like a tie-in to the excellent 'Secret Army' which had just finished its run around this time, except this series focuses on the selection, training and mission of a select group of individuals to carry out a job in occupied France. Indeed one of the main actors reprises his role (as a different character) that he did in Secret Army. It's no surprise that the chap who created this series also created 'Secret Army' and 'Colditz', two of the very best tv drama series about WW2. 

I'm only surprised that I haven't heard or watched this previously, as it's right up my street, and although I've only watched the first 4 episodes up to now, I'd definitely recommend this as a series which is easily as good as any more modern series that is on tv at the moment.


----------



## KGeo777

HARRY O  Shadows At Noon  - Harry finds a young woman locked in his beach house and she begs him not to tell anyone about her but he has to call a doctor for her and learns she is an escaped resident of a sanitarium. She says she is sane and her family is holding her due to an inheritance(seems a running theme for me lately).
He goes to see her doctor and he can't visit her unless he is a patient--so he asks to be let in under an alias.  Bad idea--because the doctor doesn't tell the staff he is not a patient and they hold him there. Later he and the girl escape. Turns out she was right about her family (although not entirely "right"). Unusually good score for this--using some choral music and a rare presentation of schizophrenia where it isn't presented as a violent condition. Funny connection--the Rockford Files I watched last week had Tom Atkins as the partner for the cop that Jim Rockford always bugs--well, Harry Orwell also has a cop that he always bugs and guess who is partner was? Tom Atkins!


----------



## REBerg

*Wednesday (Netflix series)*
This "dark comedy" wasn't all that dark or comedic, but I found it entertaining.
It seemed a bit Scooby Dooish at times, but overall I thought it captured the Child of Woe's inhuman personality well.


----------



## Daysman

Final episode / Season 1 / Sky's _The Lazarus Project_... examines all the things that I find interesting about time travel... pretty darned complex for a TV show... comparable with Amazon's take on William Gibson's _The Peripheral_ but with a way quicker pace... has a similar body count though, excluding extinction events.


----------



## HareBrain

Just reached the end of a near-binge of *Dark *on Netflix. Not sure what to make of it. The first two seasons were amazing, the third way overcomplicated and filled with people speaking philosophical-sounding inanities. The ending was kind of satisfying and I guess made sense, but when I looked back over the thirty-odd hours that had led up to it, I could only think, "Really, that was it?"


----------



## JunkMonkey

Just watched the first couple of episodes of *Nowhere Man* from 1995 which I had never heard of till a week ago.  The first couple of episodes are really pretty damn good.  I guess the pitch would be a cross between_ The Prisoner_ and _The Fugitive. _


----------



## Rodders

Back on to the Classic Doctor Who and have seen a few Patrick Troughton stories with varying degrees of enjoyment. The Wheel In Space, The Dominators, The Mind Robber and The Invasion.

Two were Cybermen stories and I have to confess that they suffer the same fate as many reoccurring villains, and I find that I enjoy the stand alone episodes more.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The two-part episode of _Enterprise _"In a Mirror, Darkly."  It takes place entirely in the alternate universe of the Empire rather than the Federation.  Interesting to see how they changed the opening credits appropriately.  As far as the episode itself, it's full of violence, gore, and torture.  All the main characters are treacherous, so it's just a question of which bad guy will win.  I didn't understand why the Federation ship _Defiant_, which came into the alternate universe from a century ahead of time, and thus serves as the MacGuffin with its advanced technology, was full of dead Federation folks and a Gorn with slaves from another reptilian species.


----------



## Rodders

Doctor Who: The Krotons. 

Another interesting story from Patrick Troughton's Doctor. 

The last few episodes i saw had two Cybermen stories. As with many great villains who keep getting beaten, they're getting a little boring for me now.


----------



## Rodders

Doctor Who: The Seeds of Death.

Another Ice Warrior story involving a siege on a T-Mat station on the moon. Quite good fun.


----------



## JunkMonkey

The last few episodes of Missions.   It all got a bit too WTF? and let's be mysterious and overwrought because we really haven't got a way out of this apart from lots of talk about 'inevitability' and 'destiny' and a Big Dumb Resolve Everything by Blowing up the Universe LightShow at the end.  

Pity.  The first two series were pretty good.


----------



## KGeo777

Mission Impossible  - Echo of Yesterday  - Eric Braeden is a Hitler wannabe (we know this when he starts to get mad and shouts like he is giving a Hitler speech) so the team inspires his patron (Wilfred Hyde-White) to remember the time Hitler killed his wife (Martin Laudau wears Hitler makeup in one scene). 

The Invaders - Nightmare  - A disturbed woman gets even more disturbed when she sees a weird machine in a barn and is attacked by her so-called friends and then  a swarm of locusts and flesh-eating butterflies. David Vincent comes to town to talk to her and get beat up by her fiancee and shot by the police. He puts a lot on the line to save the Earth.

Kojak - A Question of Answers  - Jumped ahead to the third season again and this felt a lot like a movie with guest stars Eli Wallach, F Murray Abraham (who really holds his own in scenes with Wallach and Kojak--he's got a captivating quality), Jerry Orbach etc. The lollipop appears but he doesn't have it that much. He doesn't use in really serious scenes.
The hair message remains--so if you have a lot of hair you are either an idiot or a bad guy or corrupt or stupid. If you are receding and young, you are kind of innocent. If you are balding, you either are a judge, or a criminal mastermind or some faithful captain for Kojak. Only if you are totally bald are you a winner. And in this story he has to win over a woman who has a lot of hair-she wears it up so it's a giant bowl of tied hair in a spinster style. She doesn't like Kojak at first but by the end she wants him to call her. So, if you want to be the winner, have no hair at all.


----------



## Rodders

Doctor Who: The War Games. 

A 10 episode story arc, this turned out to be a great story and the final one in Patrick Troughton's tenure as the Doctor. Jamie and Zoe are sent back to their own time and John Pertwee starts his tie as the Doctor. 

I was actuially quite gutted to see them all go. Zoe and Jamie were great companions.


----------



## KGeo777

CANNON Blood on the Vine - Theodore Bikel runs a vineyard and someone is trying to kill him. Cannon investigates and learns that the guy's son who returned after 17 years is in fact not his real son but Bikel already knew. Some skinny dude tries to get the jump on Cannon but you can never get the jump on the fat man and he knocks the guy unconscious. At the end when the would-be murderers try to kill Bikel and Cannon with a gas leak--they end up getting injured and it is Cannon and Bikel who have to drag them out.


----------



## KGeo777

Now I realize what happened with Petrocelli--I have been watching the shows out of broadcast order. The funny thing is-it was hard to know since the episodes rarely mention events in previous ones.


----------



## KS1951

I've started watching reruns of 2nd and 3rd seasons of American Housewife, never saw the show during its regular run. It's pretty funny, my favorite characters are the mom and Anna-Kat.


----------



## Rodders

I'm now on to John Pertwee's 3rd Doctor, which seems to be a little more familar to me. Strange seeing it all in colour, which looks better, but i think it slightly detracts from the show as the make up and effects are really shown up with the better quality footage. Still...

A slightly different take from what i'm used to as the Tardis isn't working and the Doctor is pretty much Earthbound and stuck (working) with Unit. There's not companion as such, but he does have a scientist (Liz) who he works with. I haven't warmed up to her, yet.

Spearhead From Space was a great story. Meteors are actually an alien invasion of plastic-like robot machines called Autons. Near the end there's a scene where the robots, (disguised as mannequins), start breaking out of shop windows and shooting people in the street. Quite scary and one would've had me hidden behind the sofa as a kid.


----------



## Vladd67

KGeo777 said:


> Now I realize what happened with Petrocelli--I have been watching the shows out of broadcast order. The funny thing is-it was hard to know since the episodes rarely mention events in previous ones.


I noticed with this that the house he was building seemed to go up and down.


----------



## KGeo777

Vladd67 said:


> I noticed with this that the house he was building seemed to go up and down.


I think the location changed too.
I am not sure they picked a good location for a home. They are way out away from any kind of infrastructure--I assume they had to use a well instead of city water pipes.
Electricity?  Next time I watch, I will have to see if they have any power lines in the area.


----------



## KGeo777

I was reading some trivia on episodes of CANNON and saw this under Goofs for the episode "Fool's Gold."

Although the explosive ending was meant to be an exciting climax to the story, it would have been the last thing Cannon would have wanted. All of the money that was stolen was on the plane, and since it would have been burned up, meant that Cannon would not have received the usual 10% recovery fee, would have been worth (after adjusting for inflation) worth just over a half million dollars. What's more, since Cannon was directly responsible for the plane's crash, he might have been held liable for its loss.


----------



## Judderman

Sounds like the writers missed an opportunity for a episode about a court case against him


----------



## Foxbat

Started working my way through rewatching Breaking Bad. Forgotten just how good this series is.


----------



## PadreTX

Yellowstone Season 3 Episode 10 on DVD. I never watched it before, so I got the first 4 seasons on DVD. I finished now the first three seasons.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Foxbat said:


> Started working my way through rewatching Breaking Bad. Forgotten just how good this series is.




This is one series that is just as enjoyable second time round - if not more enjoyable, when you know where the characters are going and you can spot some of the foreshadowing.


----------



## HareBrain

Started on *Bojack Horseman *again. I mean, it's been at least a couple of months since last time, so...


----------



## bretbernhoft

If Netflix counts, I've been watching a bit of The Last Kingdom; which is a decent program.


----------



## HareBrain

bretbernhoft said:


> If Netflix counts, I've been watching a bit of The Last Kingdom; which is a decent program.


I watched the first couple recently. It is well done. Unfortunately it inspired me to read up on some of the actual history, and I realised how much they'd deviated. (One of the reasons I was watching was in hope of learning more about the period.)


----------



## paranoid marvin

HareBrain said:


> I watched the first couple recently. It is well done. Unfortunately it inspired me to read up on some of the actual history, and I realised how much they'd deviated. (One of the reasons I was watching was in hope of learning more about the period.)




It always disappoints me when I enjoy a historical series, then read up on it and find that half of it is bumkum/made up. I understand why they do it, but it still disappoints me, especially when there is no need to deviate from the original script.

I did enjoy the original Braveheart, which I know that many people hate with a passion for its massive inaccuracies. But it it's full of awesome battles, incredible set pieces and great (English villains). Yes, most of it is historical twaddle, but I think that the character of Wallace, his defiance against Edward I and his bravery and skill in battle is how people want to remember him. He's a larger than life character in a larger than life movie.  A bit like Rob Roy (another excellent movie made around the same time); a real Scottish folk hero, who in reality was more of a rogue than a Robin Hood, but got some excellent PR from Walter Scott who transformed him (literally) into a legend in his own lifetime.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Mysteries at the Museum*
American history of curios show


----------



## paeng

Rewatch of _Falling Skies_ (I actually stopped somewhere during the fourth season and had to start all over), now at the start of Season 3. It's actually much better than many of the new shows today, including terrible ones like _Star Trek: Discovery_ and _Picard_, but not as good as _Mandalorian_, which essentially mines from old Westerns and samurai shows. It's similar to _Cobra Kai _and _Stranger Things_, where quality deteriorates in latter seasons due to problems with convoluted plots, issues with transitions, etc.


----------



## Droflet

*1899*. From the makers of Dark, this is indeed a dark, brooding tale of people caught in a desperate situation. I found the pacing to be off a bit, like Dark, but overall it's pretty good.


----------



## KGeo777

THE WILD WILD WEST - The Night of the Firebrand - This one takes them all the way north to British Columbia! My neck of the woods. This had a good score actually--lively for episodic tv.

MANNIX - A Catalogue of Sins -- Someone has stolen the records of a psychiatrist to blackmail the patients. One of them is a mobster. made me think of the Sopranos.

THE ROCKFORD FILES - Exit Prentiss Carr - He goes to check up on the husband of a friend and finds him dead and then suspects she might be the culprit.


----------



## Rodders

Doctor Who: The Ambassadors of Death. 

A 7 episode story that was perhaps one or two episodes too long, but still pretty interesting. I warmed to Liz a little and I'm really starting to appreciate John Pertwee's authoritarian take on the Doctor.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Rodders said:


> Doctor Who: The Ambassadors of Death.
> 
> A 7 episode story that was perhaps one or two episodes too long, but still pretty interesting. I warmed to Liz a little and I'm really starting to appreciate John Pertwee's authoritarian take on the Doctor.




I'm not keen on the 7 parters myself - 4 seemed about right before it was time to move onto the next adventure. I don't think that it's any coincidence that Tom Baker (why on Earth has he _still _not Sir Tom?) one of the most successful and popular Doctors has his stories most fondly remembered. when the vast majority were 4 episodes long.


----------



## KGeo777

I was never a fan of Doctor Who--I vaguely remember seeing it in pieces.
It's interesting that Baker is the best remembered (certainly he was the one most advertised in image) because the previous ones were rather grandfatherly and he was more like an alien Sherlock. They romanticized him in a sense--making him more of the classic hero authority figure--from what I have seen of his shows.


----------



## KGeo777

IRONSIDE s3 Alias Mr Braithwaite   - Joseph Campanella and Phillip Pine (and Pat Priest later in the story) are ripping off people with scams and Ironside sends his team to a resort to bust them. Pretty good.

I rewatched TERROR TIMES TWO, a McMillan & Wife episode (came out 50 years ago this week), which is spoofing SECONDS in some ways since Rock Hudson (as a criminal) gets a new identity.


----------



## Rodders

Thanks Paranoid Marvin, I kind of agree but the stories have been pretty good.

KGeo777. I've never been a fan either, but i'm finding modern TV to be a struggle. There's just so much high quiality content that i've become a bit bored with it all. I've been a life long Science Fiction fan but only ever saw the Tom Baker and Peter Davidson Doctors and thought i'd go back and watch the Classic Doctor Who from the beginning. I've enjoyed it a lot so far.


----------



## paranoid marvin

KGeo777 said:


> I was never a fan of Doctor Who--I vaguely remember seeing it in pieces.
> It's interesting that Baker is the best remembered (certainly he was the one most advertised in image) because the previous ones were rather grandfatherly and he was more like an alien Sherlock. They romanticized him in a sense--making him more of the classic hero authority figure--from what I have seen of his shows.




Tom Baker was at that time the youngest actor to take up the role. Not only was he the youngest, but he also _looked _much younger than Pertwee, Troughton and Hartnell. So we now had someone in charge who was more of a fatherly - rather than grandfatherly - figure. He was also the tallest, and with his mop of curly hair, wild, staring eyes and that huge, slightly crazy grin, he definitely had the look of 'other'. You could well believe that this was the face of someone who had travelled through space and time.

I very much get the impression that for both Pertwee and Baker, they were very much playing themselves on screen rather than acting the role of the Doctor, and that they were both seriously dedicated to making him an authentic figure. 

I think what also helped was that by the time of Baker, the Doctor was now spending much more time away from Earth, and with the likes of Bob Baker and Richard Holmes coming on board, they had the money and the talent (both in writing, producing and acting) to make a real success of the show - which they did.


----------



## KGeo777

paranoid marvin said:


> He was also the tallest, and with his mop of curly hair, wild, staring eyes and that huge, slightly crazy grin,


The one show of his I remember seeing--they are in I guess 19th Century London and his companion comments on rats--wondering what they are and he explains, and then says "they're very cunning" with a grin. I hardly remember anything else about the show but that I do remember.


----------



## JunkMonkey

*Making Their Mark: Six Artists on Drawing - 3. Maggi Hambling* (1990)
Wonderful little 30 minutes from the BBC with Maggi Hambling talking about drawing, and how bloody difficult, and necessary, it is to any artist and how she quite often spends weeks and weeks feeling like nothing is working and then that sudden half an hour when it all goes right and it's all worth it.  It's on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*Martin's Close*

A really well done BBC adaptation of an MR James' story. Very well acted, particularly by Elliot Levey as 'The Hanging' Judge Jeffries. Well worth a watch for it's 30 minute run time, especially around midnight on a stormy night.


----------



## KS1951

Tribunal, a season 5 episode of the 1995 Outer Limits series. About a pair of Nazi hunters, one of whom can travel in time. This was very moving, had authentic portrayal of a Nazi concentration camp.


----------



## AE35Unit

A series about Three Mile Island


----------



## Rodders

Doctor Who: Inferno. 

A slightly different take from the monster of the week format that we see often (although there is still a monster). This one sees the Doctor aiding in a drilling operation into the Earth's core. At some point, the Tardis materialises into an alternative time line.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Rodders said:


> Doctor Who: Inferno.
> 
> A slightly different take from the monster of the week format that we see often (although there is still a monster). This one sees the Doctor aiding in a drilling operation into the Earth's core. At some point, the Tardis materialises into an alternative time line.




It's like a mirror universe episode of Star Trek; I especially liked 'evil' Brigadier/Brigade-Leader with eyepatch and scar. This is one of a few stories (mainly from the Pertwee era) where we get a warning of the potentials for ecological disaster by pushing the boundaries of science too far, and there are definite influences from the likes of Nigel Kneale (in particular Quatermass). 

Definitely up there as one of the best of Pertwee's adventures, although it's another of those stories that really doesn't need 7 episodes.


----------



## Droflet

Just finished the final episode of *His Dark Materials.* Wonderful.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Watched the Black Mirror episode 'White Christmas'. What a wonderfully chilling anthology of intertwined stories this is, revealing the horrors of the advancement of technology. Charlie Brooker is a wonderful writer, and his work doesn't age, it simply becomes more relevant.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The third season of _Vienna Blood_ is on the iPlayer. Outstanding!


----------



## HareBrain

Rodders said:


> Doctor Who: The War Games.
> 
> A 10 episode story arc, this turned out to be a great story and the final one in Patrick Troughton's tenure as the Doctor.


I started this tonight. I remember reading the novelisation when I was a kid and being impressed by it, but I've never seen it.

Odd, I could have sworn I recognised Jane Sherwin, who plays Lady Jennifer, but looking her up on imdb, she wasn't in anything I've seen. Rather poignantly, she died only a week ago.


----------



## paranoid marvin

BBC Ghost {Story for Christmas - Count Magnus

Much better than last year's very disappointing 'The Metzotint', but nowhere near as good as the previous year's 'Martin's Close'. I like my MR James' stories to be understated, but this adaptation left little to the imagination. With lots of scares and a few shock moments, I'm sure that this year's story will go down with many as one of the scariest, but give me Martin's Close, A View From a Hill or Oh Whistle any day.


----------



## paranoid marvin

*Inside No.9*

A series just goes from strength to strength and, until Black Mirror makes a return, i one of the most inventive series on tv. This episode is probably closer to MR James than Count Magnus was; definite shades of 'Abbot Thomas', and the comedic elements go towards making the 'reveal' even more chilling. Simon Cowell is a wonderful actor, and his tale of Saint Nicholas is very well done. I could happily listen to him reading a collection of ghost stories.


----------



## KGeo777

KOJAK - Season3  A Question of Answers Part 1-- Damn-I watched the second part first-not realizing it had a first part (but it makes sense now why they sped through the first 5 minutes --I thought it was rather truncated). This show has very good writing. There's a scene where a mobster explains to Kojak that lending people money is no different than what a bank does.
And Kojak says : but if you can't pay, the bank doesn't break your legs.
And the mobster says: no they just take your house.


----------



## KGeo777

MCCLOUD - THE PARK AVENUE RUSTLERS  - aired december 24, 1972. McCloud goes undercover to bust a car theft ring run by Roddy McDowall, Eddie Albert, and Lloyd Bochner. He gets assigned a woman partner (Brenda Vaccaro) who asks "do I threaten your masculinity, McCloud?" To which he replies, "no, do I threaten yours?"
The highlight of this show is a very scary helicopter stunt in which someone is dangling from  the skid of a helicopter more than 20 floors off the ground. Maybe he had a rope under his arm holding him on but it sure was hidden well.
 IMDB says Dennis Weaver actually missed his cue and ended up hanging from the chopper in one shot but I can't believe this is him. I would retire from acting if it was me.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Liza with a Z - short (50+ minute) TV film of Liza Minelli in concert. Great singer, lousy choice of material for the most part but Bob Fosse's choriography (which, if truth be told, is what I watched it for) was great. What I could see of it that is. The show was Liza's. The cutting kept the focus on her not the ensemble, so a lot of the dancers' work got lost in the edit. 

 Sod it. I'm going to watch Sweet Charity again.


----------



## Foxbat

Just started season 5 of Breaking Bad. I'm as addicted as I weas first time around.


----------



## HareBrain

I have a pretty grim cold, so yesterday was mostly TV.

I watched the first four episodes of the French *Call My Agent!*, which I'd failed to get into a while back (not sure why now). Really good.

Also rewatched the first season of *Detectorists*. Apart from a bit of manufactured drama, lovely.


----------



## KGeo777

BANACEK: Project Phoenix   An experimental car goes missing from a moving train. I never could figure out how these robberies were done except the one about a sculpture that goes missing and the very last episode which seemed too obvious due to a certain actor trying to play two people and not disguising his voice enough.

CANNON - s2 Nobody Beats the House -- Tom Skerritt (who was a rodeo clown/thief in the first Cannon episode) is a gambling addict and owes $200 000 to John Marley. Cannon has to help him stay alive and survives a car crash by his padded gut.


----------



## CupofJoe

The recent series of *Vienna Blood*
Great binge-watch TV.


----------



## HareBrain

CupofJoe said:


> The recent series of *Vienna Blood*
> Great binge-watch TV.


I watched most of S1E1 a while back but haven't gone back to it. I think my issue was that I didn't warm to the characters.

I'n now on S2 of both *Call My Agent *and *Detectorists*.


----------



## Foxbat

With the great move towards streaming, it seems find that some producers of TV content are still catering for DVD dinosaurs like myself. 

It was quite a pleasant surprise to stumble across season one of House Of The Dragon on DVD. So far, I've watched three episodes. The first two, I found quite slow and often confusing with regular time jumps but things seem to be picking up in episode three. I'm hoping for a long and happy menage a trois with, me, the TV and House Of The Dragon season one


----------



## Droflet

Just finished rewatching s03 of The Last Ship. It's fairly nonsensical but the action scenes are spectacular.


----------



## Rodders

Star Trek: Lower Decks.

Season 3, i wasn't expecting too much as season 2 was a bit of a let down. It actually turned out to be okay and i enjoyed trying to spot links to previous Star Trek shows. It was also nice to see a lot of the alumni reprising their roles.


----------



## psikeyhackr

I watched an episode of Star Gate: Atlantis where an Ascended Ancient woman is condemned to guard a planet and goes back to Atlantis because of Sheppard. 

Rodney says, "He (Sheppard) really is Captain Kirk."

Rodney is waayyyy funnier than Data.


----------



## Vladd67

psikeyhackr said:


> I watched an episode of Star Gate: Atlantis where an Ascended Ancient woman is condemned to guard a planet and goes back to Atlantis because of Sheppard.
> 
> Rodney says, "He (Sheppard) really is Captain Kirk."
> 
> Rodney is waayyyy funnier than Data.


Reminds me of the episode  where we first meet Rodney's sister, Sheppard says hello and Rodney says "Back off Kirk she's my sister,"


----------



## Av Demeisen

Gannibal, epsiode 3. An adaptation of a Japanese manga about a police officer who, with his young family, moves to a remote village where a family of cannibals stands above the law. Violent and action packed. Very good so far.


----------



## Rodders

Doctor Who: The Terror of the Autons.

The Autons return and this time they are accompanied by "The Master". I remember The Master from when i was a kid, so it was good to see him on screen again. Another excellent story.


----------



## KGeo777

The INVADERS:  Doomsday-Minus One  -  William Windom has a role almost an opposite to Commodore Dekker as a stable army man with a superior officer (Andrew Duggan--I see the pair of them in so many shows) who is reluctantly working with the aliens. In this case right from the start he believes David Vincent--or rather is willing to believe, and by the end he actually is one of his more reliable allies.

MISSION IMPOSSIBLE: The Spy  - Joseph Campanella as a corrupt Eastern bloc commandant actually utters this line to prisoner Phelps: "We have *vays* of making you talk."

CANNON:  To Kill a Guinea Pig  - Cannon gets in a lot of punches and gut action to take out some union mobster people. Vera MIles (who was in the Cannon pilot movie) is a medical researcher being blackmailed while she performs experiments at a prison on volunteers. Her pet monkey gets hanged (?) in order to threaten her. Cannon goes to a construction site and a worker on a high platform drops a metal pipe--almost hitting him. He tells the worker's buddy on the bottom floor to "give a message" to his friend above---and when the guy asks what the message is, Cannon punches him in the stomach.
At one point he gets compared to Mickey Spillane and Cannon says he is closer to Bulldog Drummond. Is that a radio in-joke maybe?
I heard the first Gunsmoke radio show last week and William Conrad did the Dillon part.


----------



## Rodders

Where can you watch The Invaders, KGeo777? I loved watching it as a teen.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Rodders said:


> Doctor Who: The Terror of the Autons.
> 
> The Autons return and this time they are accompanied by "The Master". I remember The Master from when i was a kid, so it was good to see him on screen again. Another excellent story.




The Master was a wonderful invention, and Roger Delgado (the original Master, and his first appearance in this story) is the definitive version. He's a villain who on the surface seems friendly and helpful, but will unflinchingly stab you in the back as soon as your usefulness to him has ended.

I think my favourite story with him in is The Daemons, where he is disguised as the new local vicar.


----------



## KGeo777

Rodders said:


> Where can you watch The Invaders, KGeo777? I loved watching it as a teen.


I got it from interweb. I don't know if Youtube has them but chances are they do. Time Tunnel and other shows are on Youtube.
The Invaders was a show I heard of but never watched--or it never syndicated--it is only 2 seasons so that is not usually considered enough for syndication. I think 3 is the usual minimum.


----------



## KGeo777

MANNIX -season 2 The Silent Cry- Mannix has left Intertect (he says he thought he heard one of the machines cuss him) and so now he is working out of his home. A deaf actress observes a hitman talking on a phone and reads his lips. Soon she is in his target sights (he uses a rifle with a red  infrared scope borrowed from THRUSH agents on The Man From Uncle so  read in the trivia notes).

MCCLOUD: Showdown at the End of the World -- With Chris Coughlin conveniently out of the picture this week, McCloud has to get close to a model being used to transport heroin. Jaclyn Smith! ! Our Charlie's Angel is a dope smuggler? Well she reforms by the end of it.  Weaver's son Rick appears as a drug smuggler who begs to be arrested. This show premiered exactly 50 years today.


----------



## mosaix

Watched the repeat of series one, episodes one and two of Early Doors last night.  

I’m my view it’s one of the funniest TV shows ever.  Gentle ‘northern humour’ with a great script and great acting.  Some poignant moments too.  

Only two series ever made and a mystery why it hasn’t been repeated before.


----------



## Foxbat

Mapp And Lucia (1985). Two English ladies lock horns in 1930 across the battlefields of village fetes and garden parties. 

The cast is top notch with Geraldine McEwan, Prunella Scales and Nigel Hawthorne. A series I never tire of watching.


----------



## Judderman

Woman of the Dead. A recent Netflix series from Austria. Pretty good, even with dubbing. A lady seeking vengeance after her husband is killed in a hit and run.


----------



## Mr Cairo

paranoid marvin said:


> I think my favourite story with him in is The Daemons, where he is disguised as the new local vicar.


The episode with the best quote ever "chap with wings there 5 rounds rapid"


----------

